# Watt-Sammel-Thread



## HtPC (27. September 2007)

Die moderne Generation der CPU steigert ihre Leistung pro eingesetztes Watt.
Leicht zu kühlende ,leise und in der Leistung nicht beschränkte Systeme sind damit möglich.
Bei der Grafik sieht es noch anders aus. Hier steht die Grafikleistung noch im Vordergrund, entsprechend steigt hier der Energiebedarf. Hinzu kommt eine größere Schwankungsbreite in der Energieaufnahme zwischen Desktop und Spiele - Anwendungen.
Verunsichert verfährt man nach dem Motto, viel hilft viel, und bedient sich eines Netzteils mit größer Wattzahl.
Ein überdimensioniertes Netzteil ist oft die Folge.

In diesem Sammelthread geht es nicht um eine wissenschaftlich exakte Messung, sondern um einen
empirischen Anhalt, der eine sinnvolle Netzteilbestimmung für die jeweilige Systemkonfiguration aufzeigt soll.
Manche haben einiges an Messtechnik zur Hand, oder besitzen zumindest eine Verbrauchsmessgerät,
das zur Erstellung eines Datensatzes zum Verbrauch ihrer Hardwarekonfiguration dient.

Aus einer hohen Anzahl unterschiedlichster Systemkonfigurationen ergeben sich Möglichkeiten, bestimmte Hardware einzeln in ihrem Wattbedarf bestimmen zu können.
Hilfreich sind daher auch eine Anzahl von Grundsystemen, die nur aus Board(mit Onboard-Grafik)
und CPU, Ram DVD und Festplatte bestehen.
Was besonders bei watthungrigen Grafikkarten von Interesse sein dürfte, die ja oft der Grund der Überdimensionierung des Netzteils sind.


Für einen Datensatz ist es wichtig, neben der eigenen Hardware auch das verwendete Netzteil zu beschreiben.
Neben den maximalen Watt-Werten, sind die Werte für 3,3V und 5V und deren Ampere Leistung, sowie der
Wert Combined Load hilfreich.
Sowie die Werte der +12V1 und  +12V2 Schienen.

Gemessen werden kann z.B. mit einem Energiekostenzähler/Messgerät z.B
Energy Check 3000 von Voltcraft
z.B. Conrad Elektronic
Artikel-Nr.: 125319 - 62

MfG


*Edit*:
Es wäre für die Übersichtlichkeit gut, *nur* vollständige *Datensätze* zu posten. 
Für *Kommentare* und *Diskussion* kann ein eigener Thread eröffnet werden.

*Edit 2* von Mod Pokerclock

Es gibt auch eine ausführliche Auflistung zu allen hier im Thread befindlichen Ergebnissen > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...men-im-watt-sammel-thread-neu.html#post693678


----------



## HtPC (27. September 2007)

CPU: Sempron 3000+ 1800MHZ Sockel754
Ram: 2x512 DDR 400
Grafik: AGP GeForce FX 5200
HDD: Samsung 120GB
Laufwerk: DVD NEC

Netzteil:
ENH-2824 240W Activ PFC
+3.3V: 18A
+5V : 19A
+12V: 16A
Combined Load 3,3+5V max 105W

Desktop: max. 53W
CPU 100% max 76W
CPU+Grafik 100% 83W


----------



## UnderTaker_2 (27. September 2007)

OK, zurück zum dem teil weswegen wir hier sind!

Konfiguration:

Board: MSI K9N Neo-F V3 
CPU: AMD Athlon64 3200+
RAM: 2048 DDR2 KIngston VR 
HDA: 200er Seagate (SATA)
LW: LG DVDB H44N
GRAKA: XFX 8800GTS
NETZTEIL: http://www.compucase.de/produkte/netzteile/silent/350arptf.php

und das aus der *Silent OP *reihe, noch nicht mal aus der *Power Master *reihe!

lief durch ohne murren und macken (ca. 8std. mit Oblivian, 3DMark und konsorten, also einen arbeitstag) soviel zum WATT-WAHN (einem thread den ich in einem mir vergessenem forum mal veröffentlich habe... ) 
was ich damit sagen will: leute kauft euch MARKENNETZTEILE, keinen humbug (also H.E.C. , enermax (die neuen NICHT die alten modelle) zalman, etc. pp.) ich will hier keinen [SIZE=-1]"*diffamieren*" aber LC-Power, Ultron und der rest vom schützenfest gehören (noch) nich dazu...

klein bisschen OT, aber mein H.E.C. mit 235Watt hätte lt. AMD spezifikation niemals mit meinem 1400TB und ner TNT2 Ulta laufen_ dürfen, aber es tat es doch! _*

H.E.C. halt! *etwas teurer aber dafür leistung wie ´ne brennstoffzelle!

kleiner tip an pcgh, schaut euch die teile mal in einem netzteilroundup  an, das einzige mal wo H.E.C. mal getestet wurde war in der "chip" um das jahr 2001. ein 300watt netzteil, und war, wer hätte das gedacht? preis/leistungs sieger mit dem prädikat: " der einzige hersteller der nach unten "lügt" sprich wenn an der und der leitung lt. hersteller von 30 ampere die rede war hatte es statt dessen 33 geleistet!
  [/SIZE]
achso nur um zweiflern vorzubeugen: *nein* ich arbeite NICHT für H.E.C.


----------



## AMDSempron (28. September 2007)

So, nun auch mal der Verbrauch meines Rechners:
Hier das System: http://www.nethands.de/athlon/show.php3?user=AMDSempron
Inklusive Bildschirm verbrät der Rechner unter Volllast 153 Watt, im IDLE sinds 132, ohne Bildschirm 100 Watt im IDLE und ohne Bilsdschirm unter Last 123 Watt. Irgentwie ein mieser Wert...
Gemessen wurde mitdiesem Messgerät.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. November 2007)

CPU: Core 2 Duo E6600
RAM: 2x 1.024 MByte
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-965P DS3P
Netzteil: Enermax EG565AX-VE

System mit Grafikkarte: *Geforce 8800 GT*
2D: 143 Watt
3D: 199 Watt


System mit Grafikkarte: *Geforce 8800 GTX*
2D: 187 Watt
3D: 283 Watt

System mit Grafikkarte: *Radeon HD2900 XT*
 2D: 178 Watt
 3D: 306 Watt


----------



## mFuSE (3. November 2007)

Last Edit: 27.08.08


*Vergleich Grafikkarten Verbrauch*:


Testsystem:



*Komponente:*
 | 
*Modell*

 Netzteil | Zalman ZM360B-APS
 Mainboard |  Asus P5E-V HDMI (G35 Chipsatz)
 CPU | Intel E4400 @ 3Ghz (300FSB * 10)
 RAM | 8GB Mushkin DIMM Kit SP2-6400DDR2 PC800
 Grafikkarte(n) | eVGA 9800GTX , XFX 700M 9600GT, Gainward 7900GTX
 PCI/PCIe | DVB-C Satelco Easy Watch HDTV, Creative X-FI
 Lüfter | 4* 80mm (@400U/min), Arctic-Cooling AF12025 PWM (@500U/min)
 Festplatte | 2* Seagate ST3500320AS (7200.11 500GB)
 sonst. Laufwerke | Samsung Sata DVD

Testergebnisse:



 | 
*onBoard *
 | 
*7900GTX *
 | 
*9600GT*
| 
*9800GTX*

 BIOS | 106.7 Watt |   146 Watt   |    135 Watt   |   156.4 Watt
 idle @ windesktop |  95 Watt | 134 Watt | 122 Watt | 148.5 Watt
 SuperPI 1M Bench | 115 Watt | 152 Watt | 142 Watt | 169.3 Watt
 Prime95 dual | 138 Watt | 176 Watt | 167 Watt | 189 Watt
 3D Mark06 DeepFreeze | 130 Wat | 203 Wattt | 191 Watt | 241 Watt
 3D Mark06 + Prime95 dual | 142 Watt | 220 Watt | 202 Watt | 254.6 Watt



*Vergleich Netzteil Effizienz*:


Testsystem:



*Komponente:*
 | 
*Modell*

 Mainboard |  Gigabyte P35C-DS3R
 CPU | E2180
 RAM | GEIL PC1000 2GB (2*1GB)
 Grafikkarte(n) | ATI HD3650
 Lüfter | Papst 4412f2gll (@600U/min), Arctic-Cooling AF12025 PWM (@200U/min)
 Festplatte | Seagate 7200.9 300GB
 sonst. Laufwerke | keine

Testergebnisse:



 | 
*Zalman, ZM360B-APS*
 | 
*Corsair, VX450*
 | 
*Corsair, HX520*

 IDLE Desktop |  66 Watt | 
65.3 Watt
 | 69.5 Watt
 Dual Prime | 101.3 Watt | 
99.8 Watt
 | 102.6 Watt
 Prime + Furmark | 132 Watt | 
127 Watt
 | 132 Watt



*Ältere Testsetups*:

*Creative X-FI*
*Hauppauge WinTV PVR*
*Toshiba SD-M1712*
*Cherry+G7*
*ST3300622A Systemplatte - außer System4
*
*2*ST3300622AS Raid-0*
*System 1*

*CPU*              AMD Sockel-A Athlon 1700+ @2200Mhz (1,60 Volt)
*Mainboard  *          Epox EP-8RDA6+Pro
*Grafik  *                 ATI AGP Radeon X850XT-PE
*Netzteil  *              Seasonic **-300FS
*Verbrauch*

*PC aus*                  6 Watt
*IDLE Bios*                     143 Watt
*LAST 3D-05 Loop   * 216 Watt
*System 2*

*CPU*                            AMD S939 X2 4200+ (2*2200Mhz) (1.35 Volt)
*Mainboard  *          GigaByte GA-K8NSC-939
*Grafik  *                 ATI AGP Radeon X850XT-PE
*Netzteil  *              Tagan TG430-U15
*Verbrauch*

*PC aus*                  6 Watt
*IDLE Bios*                     131 Watt
*IDLE Win *                 133 Watt
*IDLE Win mit Q&Q*     116 Watt
*LAST 3D-05 Loop   * 216 Watt
*System 3*

*CPU*                     AMD S939 X2 4200+ (2*2200Mhz) (1.35/1.12 Volt)
*Mainboard  *          Abit AN8-X32
*Grafik  *                 nVidia PCIe Geforce 7900GTX
*Netzteil  *              Tagan TG430-U15
*Verbrauch*

*PC aus*                  6 Watt
*IDLE Bios*                     170 Watt
*IDLE Win *                 166 Watt
*IDLE Win mit Q&Q*     152 Watt
*LAST 3D-05 Loop *251 Watt
*System 4
*IDE ST3300622A Systemplatte ersetzt durch SATA ST3500630AS

*CPU* Intel E4400 (2*3000Mhz) (1.3000 Volt)
*Mainboard *Gigabyte P35C-DS3R
*Grafik  *                 nVidia PCIe Geforce 7900GTX
*Netzteil  *              Tagan TG430-U15
*Verbrauch*

*PC aus*                  6 Watt
*IDLE Win mit C1E* 152 Watt
*Win einfache Last* 170 Watt
*Win doppelte Last* 200 Watt
*LAST 3D-06 Loop * 240 Watt
*Vergleich Grafikkarte onboard, 7900GTX, 9600GT*


----------



## Pokerclock (3. November 2007)

Intel Pentium 4 560 @3,6 Ghz
Ati Radeon X1950Pro
4x 512 MB RAM DDR 400
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W
2 Laufwerke
2 Festplatten

Idle 129 W @2,8 Ghz > C1E > 1,24v
Idle 141 W @3,6 Ghz > 1,36v

3D max 280W @3,6 Ghz > 1,36v > FEAR-Bench
3D max 342W @4,4 Ghz > 1,55v > FEAR-Bench


----------



## Dr.Helium (4. November 2007)

*CPU*
 AMD Athlon 64 3200+, 1x 2000 MHz, Sockel 939

*Board
*  AsRock Dual-SATA2, ULI/ALI M1689

*Grafik*
 1x ATI Sapphire Radeon 9800pro 128 MB DDR2
*
RAM*
 2x 512 MB Infineon DDR400

*HDD*
 1x IBM DPTA-372050 IDE 20 GB 5400 RPM
1x Maxtor 6Y160P0 IDE 160 GB 7200 RPM

*Laufwerke*
- Keins -

*Netzteil*
Revoltec Star Series Chromus II 400 Watt

*Messgerät
*BASETech ("124400")

*Ergebnisse*
C&Q enable (1 GHz)
idle: 112 Watt
C&Q disable (2 GHz)
idle: 115 Watt
CPU idle Graka idle 1x Kaltlichtkathode an (): 116 Watt
CPU last Graka idle: 142 Watt
CPU last Graka last: 172 Watt

*Bemerkung*
C'n'Q rockt voll ...

*Hier noch mein Laptop:*


*CPU*
INTEL Pentium M 760J (Centrino), 1x 2000 MHz, Sockel 478
*Board*
kA Notebook Mainboard halt, Intel Alviso i915PM
*Grafik*
1x NVIDIA Geforce GO 7800GTX 256 MB
*RAM*
2x 1024 MB G.E.I.L. DDR2-667 (laufen aber auf 533)
*HDD*
1x FUJITSU MHV2080BH S-ATA 80GB 5400 RPM
*Laufwerke*
NEC DVD+-RW ND-6650A
*Netzteil*
Li Shin International Enterprise Corp. 120Watt
*Messgerät*
BASETech ("124400")

*Ergebnisse*

Idle CPU @ 800 MHz @ 0,812 Volt & Graka idle: 52 Watt
Idle CPU @ 800 MHz @ 0,988 Volt & Graka idle: 54 Watt
Idle CPU @ 2000 MHz @ 1,084 Volt & Graka idle: 56 Watt
Idle CPU @ 2000 MHz @ 1,356 Volt & Graka idle: 58 Watt
Last CPU @ 800 MHz @ 0,812 Volt & Graka idle: 55 Watt
Last CPU @ 800 MHz @ 0,988 Volt & Graka idle: 56 Watt
Last CPU @ 2000 MHz @ 1,084 Volt & Graka idle: 62 Watt
Last CPU @ 2000 MHz @ 1,356 Volt & Graka idle: 71 Watt
Last CPU @ 800 MHz @ 0,812 Volt & GPU last: 95 Watt
Last CPU @ 800 MHz @ 0,988 Volt & GPU last: 99 Watt
Last CPU @ 2000 MHz @ 1,084 Volt & GPU last: 98 Watt
Last CPU @ 2000 MHz @ 1,356 Volt & GPU last: 110 Watt

*Bemerkung*
Bei allen Tests war der Laptop Monitor eingeschaltet


----------



## GamerPC (4. November 2007)

also dann werd ich mal loslegen :sm_B-):

CPU: Pentium 4 650 3,4GHz mit Hyperthreading
MB: Medion OEM Board MS-7046
RAM: 4 x 512 MB DDR1 400 --> 2GB
Grafikkarte: Geforce 7900GTO@GTX MAD-MOXX --> 650/800 MHz = 3D
NT: LC-Power 6550 ---> 550W und 24A auf der +12V Schiene ; +3,3V = 32A ; +5,0V = 40A ; 
Laufwerke: 1x CD/DVD Brenner ; 1x CD/DVD Player
Festplatten: 2 x 250GB Western Digital

Idle: CPU @ 2,8GHz ; Grafikkarte @ 275/800 MHz = 2D Takt ---> 200W
Last: CPU @ 3,4GHz ; Grafikkarte @ 650/800 MHz = 3D Takt ---> 300W

gemessen mit: Energy Check 3000


----------



## igoroff (4. November 2007)

2d = 122 W

3d = 213 W

Gemessen mit einem Voltcraft Messgerät


----------



## YoWoo (4. November 2007)

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 4000+ (San Diego Kern @ 2412 MHz)
RAM: 4 x DDR-400 512 MB (Infineon)
Festplatte: Samsung HD160JJ (SATA)
Mainboard: Gigabyte Nforce 4 Ultra
DVD-Brenner: LG H-62N (SATA)
Soundkarte: Audigy 2 ZS
Grafikkarte: Asus ATI Radeon 1800XT 512 MB (mit Accelero X2)

Netzteil: Tagan TG-480-U15 (480 Watt)
genauere Daten: http://www.tagan.de/pages/products/easyconS/TG-480-U15_Tagan_DE_mini.pdf

-> Die Strommessung findet nur vom Rechner statt, der TFT Monitor oder andere externe Geräte werden nicht mit gemessen.

IDLE Modus: 112 Watt
LAST Modus: 200 Watt


----------



## Eddy2 (4. November 2007)

hallo.
Leider kann ich keine genaueren Angaben zum Netzteil machen, da dies im Gehäuse vom Mainboard blockiert wird, ich müsste also zuerst das Mainboard herausnehmen, was doch wohl ein bisschen zu viel Arbeit wäre ^^
Aber eins weiß ich: es ist ein 400W Netzteil...

Also die Hardware Config sieht so aus:
CPU:AMD Athlon XP 2600+ (Barton@~1900Mhz)
RAM: 1024MB DDR1-266 (no-name)
Mainboard: ECS KT-600A
Grafikkarte: GeForce 5700LE (jetzt drin, weil meine 6600GT kaputt ist -.-)
Festplatte: HD300LJ 300GB Samsung (IDE)
DVD-Brenner: NEC ND-3520AW DVD-RW
Sound on Board

Idle: 112 W (Windows)
Load CPU: 135 W (Orthos Benchmark)
Load CPU+RAM : 140 W (Orthos Benchmark)
Load 3D: 150 W (HL2-Stresstest)

Stromverbrauch wurde nur vom PC selber gemessen, also OHNE Monitor.


----------



## TK-XXL (4. November 2007)

CPU:e4300@2,4ghz
Ram:4x1gb Mushkin SP2
Festplatten:2x Samsung 200gb (RAID)
Laufwerk:Samsung
Mainboard:GB P35-DS3
Grafikkarte:8800GTS
Netzteil:BeQuiet SP 450W

Dazu kommt noch die Wasserpumpe mit 10w verbrauch und 7x120er Lüfter und 2x80er Lüfter.

2D:147w
3D:210w

Wenn alles auf Max ist,das heisst cpu @3,5ghz@1,52v und die Graka @ oc ist frisst er über 270w.

MFG

TK


----------



## Letni (4. November 2007)

*PC-Konfiguration*

CPU: E6750 (2,66 GHz, G2)

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 (Bearlake)

RAM: 2 * 1 GiB DDR2-800 von Aeneon (4,5,5,15)

Grafikkarte: XFX 8800GTS (320 MiB)

Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power 650 W
Spezifikation: +3,3V: 30A, +5V: 30A, +12V1: 18A, +12V2: 18A, +12V1: 18A, +12V2: 18A ,-12V: 0,5A, +5VSB: 3A

Sonstiges: Maus, Tastatur, USB-Hub



*Verbrauch:*

Vista Idle: ~165 W

Vollauslastung (Super PI + Crysis @ very high): max. 230 W


----------



## darkniz (4. November 2007)

CPU: AMD x2 4200+ @ 2,56 GHz @ 1,41 V
Mainboard: Asus M2N-E
RAM: 2 * 1 GiB DDR2-800 OCZ Platinum 4-5-4-12
Graka: x1900 XT 256 MB @ 682/855 @ 1,375 V GPU
Festplatte: Samsung SP2504C
Netzteil: Levicom VP 450B.BL 
3,3 V = 26 A
5 V = 28 A
12 V = 30 A

3,3 V + 5 V = max. 200 W
3,3 V + 5V + 12 V = max. 430 W

*Idle: 93 W*
*Last 2D = 178 W*
*Last 3D = 260 W*


----------



## Aoshi (4. November 2007)

Alles unübertaktet

CPU: AMD Athlon X2 4800+ (939) 2400Mhz
Mainboard: ASUS A8N32-SLI
RAM: 2x Corsair 3500LL 1024MB DDR1 PC400
Grafikkarten: 2x XFX GF7900GTX @ SLI
Festplatten: 
Laufwerk #1 - Hitachi HDS721616PLA380 (153 GB) - SATA2 7200RPM
Laufwerk #2 - SAMSUNG HD501LJ (465 GB) - SATA2 7200RPM
Laufwerk #3 - Maxtor 6E040L0 (38 GB) - IDE 7200RPM
Laufwerk #4 - Maxtor 5A300J0 (279 GB) - IDE 5400RPM
Sound: OnBoard (kein Platz für ne Soundkarte )
Laufwerke: keine

Netzteil: Seasonic S12 600W Active PFC
+3,3V: 30A
+5V: 30A
+12V1: 18A
+12V2: 18A
Combined Load: 3,3+5V: 180W

Desktop Idle @ 988Mhz - 175W
Desktop Idle @ 2400Mhz - 192W
Desktop Last (wPrime) @ 2400Mhz - 250W
HL2 Video Stress Test - 337W
3DMark05 - 341W


----------



## SoniX (4. November 2007)

*Idle:**128 Watt*
*
CPU:*1300MHz(1,10 Volt)
*GPU:*200MHz/200MHz

       eingestellt auf Energiesparmodus(Vista)

*


Last:**260 Watt*
 *
CPU:*2600MHz(1,40 Volt)
*GPU:*621MHz/970MHz

       eingestellt auf Höchstleistungsmodus(Vista)
       Gemessen parallel unter Cinebench 10(2x CPU),Real Time High-Dynamic        Range Image-Based Lighting V1.2 (GPU)     



Athlon64 X2 3800+ @2600MHz,MSI K8N Neo4
A-Data Vitesta 2x1GB DDR 500+@ 520 MHz
GeForce 8800GTS(320MB)@621/950
Creative X-Fi Gamer
SAMSUNG HD400LJ ,Western Digital WD25 00JS
LG GSA4163B,Samsung SH-S203B
Be Quiete Straigt Power 550W

Messgerät: TCM 227 463


----------



## Spooky (4. November 2007)

Intel E6600 @ 3GHz
Asus P5B-Deluxe
XFX GeForce 7900 GTX Extreme Edition
4 GB Corsair XMS2
222 GB (3 x Western Digital Raptor 74 GB - Raid 0)
Creative Audigy 2 ZS
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro BQT P6 Pro-530Watt
Messgerät: Peaktech 9024

Idle: *168 Watt* (Nur Internet) 
Last: *237 Watt* (COD2 @1920x1200 & 2 Instanzen SuperPi)

P.S. Ersten Beitrag erfolgreich abgewickelt!


----------



## Bond2602 (4. November 2007)

Netzteil: Hiper HPU-4M580

Leistung:    
Gesamt  580 Watt 
Combined Power 3,3V/5V  240 Watt 

Stromstärken:
+3,3V  30 A 
+5Vsb  2,5 A 
+5V  36 A 
+12V1  20 A 
+12V2  18 A 
+12V Gesamt  30 A 
-12V  0,8 A 

PC: 
E6600 @ 2,88 Ghz   1,20 Volt
Asus EN8800 GTX
Asus P5B
4 GiByte Corsair Twin2x 800Mhz CL4
X-Fi Xtreme Gamer Fatal1ty Professional
2 DVD Brenner
2 Festplatten insg. 520 GB

Verbrauch:
         Idle: 220 Watt
CPU 100%: 240 Watt
        Last: 302 Watt


----------



## gedoens (4. November 2007)

CPU: Athlon 64 3200+@2,4Ghz@ 1,25Volt (C'n'Q deaktiviert)
Board: Asus A8N-Sli
Ram: 2x512 DDR 400 MDT 
Grafik: Gainward Geforce6600GT GS @ 560/1100Mhz (128MB PCI-E)
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint T166 250GB
Laufwerk: DVD BenQ DL 16x, LG 52x CD

Netzteil:
SuperFlower 450W
+3.3V: 32A
+5V : 42A
+12V: 27A
Combined Load 3,3+5V max 223W
Combined Load 3,3V+5V+12V max 426W

Desktop: 87W
CPU 100% 98W
CPU+Grafik 100% 125W (HL2)


----------



## Desolation (4. November 2007)

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0 @ 3,15GHz, 1,25V
MB: ASUS Striker Extreme
RAM: OCZ Platinum SLI-Ready Edition DIMM Kit 2048MB PC2-8500U, 2,025V
Grafikkarte: ASUS Extreme N7800GT/2DHTV
NT: Enermax Liberty 500W
Laufwerke: 1x CD/DVD-Brenner, 1x CD/DVD-Player
Festplatten: 2x Seagate ST3250823AS, 1x Seagate ST3320620AS, 1x SAMSUNG HD501LJ
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic

Enermax Liberty 500W (ELT500AWT)
+3,3V = 28A
+5V = 30A
+12V1 = 22A
+12V2 = 22A

+3,3V+5V = max. 160W
+12V1+12V2 = max. 384W
+3,3V+5V+12V1+12V2 = max. 477,8W

Verbrauch
Idle: 196W (6*350=2,1GHz) (Intel SpeedStep)
CPU 100%: 255W (9*350=3,15GHz) (Prime)
CPU+GPU: 270W (3,15GHz) (Unreal Tournament 3)

Messgerät: TCM 227463


----------



## dereinzug (4. November 2007)

Hallo,

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 (@2,4 GHz)
MB: Gigabyte GA-965P-DQ6 (noOC)
RAM: OZC 2x2GB-Kit DDRII800 mit 1,9 V (noOC)
Soundkarte: Soundblaster X-Fi
Graka: Geforce 8800 GTX (noOC)
HDD: 2xSamsung
sonstige Laufwerke: 1xFloppy, 1xDVD-Brenner
NT: Thermaltake Toughpower 600 Watt
EDIT
+3,3V: 30A
+5V: 28A
+12: 18A (auf allen 4 Schienen, combined Loading 48A)

Idle unter Windows: ca 190 Watt
Auslastung mit 3DMark06 (1920x1200, 4xAA, 16xanisotropische Filterung): ca. 290 Watt.
In beiden Werten sind Lautsprecher und Monitor nicht enthalten.

Die genaueren Daten zum Netzteil liefere ich nach Möglichkeit später nach.
Die Zusammenstellung oben entspricht meinem Rechner vor dem Umbau auf Wasserkühlung.

mfg Tom


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. November 2007)

getestetes *system* (vor ~10monaten):
-pentium4 3,4ghz extreme edition (gallatin kern, 106w tdp)
-xfx 7800gs extreme edition (7800gs@440/600mhz statt 375/irgendwas)

-asus p4c800e deluxe mainbord (i875p chipsatz, viel onbordschrott)
-4x512mb ddr400 ram @2,55v
-realtek netzwerk- und leadtek tv-karte
-soundblaster audigy zs
-dawicontrol300 dual-sata controllerkarte
-2x samsung sp2004c (200gb, 7200rpm sata platten)
-2 optische laufwerke
-diskettenlaufwerk
-2x papst 80mm 12db lüfter @6v

*netzteil*
_aquacomputer aquapower mk1_ alias _engelking u1-6250_ alias _seasonic ZENSIERT: kurzform von "schutzstaffel"-250u1a_ (viele köche machen richtig guten brei  )
3,3v: 20a
5v: 21a
12v: 13a

stand-by: 18w
bios: 167w
windows-desktop: 122w

prime95: 202w (eine instanz)
rthdribl: 178w
prime95+rthdribl+hhdtune(seek): 228w
prime95+ati-tool+hhdtune(seek)+2x dvd-spinup: 248w

3dmark05: 197-200w, kurzer peak auf 206w

need for speet most wanted: 189-198w
age of empires3: 160-190w
vampires2: 198w
enemy territory: 195w
gta vice city: 195w

denke mal, für pcgh würde das "*200w* unter last" bedeuten.


p.s.: ich liebe zensur :sm_B-$::sm_B-$::sm_B-$:
p.p.s.: noch besser ist zensur, die nur die falschen trifft.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (4. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,
meine Systemconfig

CPU:         Celeron S 430 @2,3GHZ
MB :         Asrock ConRoe1333-D667 @Highvoltage (mit onboard Grafik) 
GPU:         EVGA 7900GS KO GPU: 3D@552MHz/2D@400MHz RAM@785MHz
RAM:         1x1GByte Aeneon DDR2 667CL5/1x1GByte M-Data DDR2667CL5  
HDD:         Hitachi 250 GByte IDE
Netzteil:    Xilence xp420.(12)r mit 420W
Strommessgerät:    Basetech

Netzteildaten:     max 420 Watt ATX 2.2
*Volt* *3,3V / 5V  / 12V / 12V / 5VSB*
*Ampere* *28A  / 27A / 13A / 14A / 2A*
*Watt* *92,4 / 135 / 156 / 168 / 10*


*Standby:* *3W*

*idle:* *82W*
*Load:* *102W* mit Super PI mod 1.5 1M in *38,125s*
*MAX :* *139W* Peakwert bei 3D Mark03 @ *18474*

System Standardtakt CPU@*1,8* GHz / Graka GPU@*500MHz*/RAM@*690MHz*
*Mainboardspannung* auf *Low*
*idle: **76W* 
*Load:* *96W*  mit Super PI mod 1.5 1M in *29,703s*
*MAX:* *126W *Peakwert bei 3D Mark03 @ *15753*
*mit Graka* *OC* GPU@*552MHz*/RAM@*785MHz* 
*MAX :* *131W* Peakwert bei 3D Mark03 @ *17024*

System @*1,8*GHz und *Onboardgrafik*
*idle:* *54W*  
*Load:* *71W* mit Super PI

Vergleich Stromleistungsanstieg/Leisungsgewinn in %
bei SuperPi
CPU@*1,8* GHz *38,125s* bei *96W* 
CPU@*2,3* GHz *29,703s* bei *102W*
*Antieg Stromleistung*                   --------- *6,3%*
*Antieg Leistung SuperPi -------* *28% *

bei 3DMark03---------------------------- *Anstieg 3D ----- **Anstieg Watt*
CPU@*1,8 *GHz                                  -------- *15753* bei *126W* ----- 0%                                  ------------ 0% 
CPU@*1,8* GHz Graka *OC* *17024* bei *131W*                        ----- 8%                                  ------------ 4%
CPU@*2,3* GHz Graka *OC* *18474* bei *139W                     ----- *17,3% ---------               10%


Mein Fazit dazu, es sieht so aus als würde Overclocking auch 
aus ökologischer Sicht Sinn machen, da der Leistungsanstieg den Stromleistungsanstieg übersteigt und man somit mehr Leistung pro Watt bekommt. Allerdings erhöht sich auch die Leistungsaufnahme 
im unbelasteten Zustand, wovon man ja nichts hat. Leider kann ich nicht die CPU Spannung erhöhen und prüfen in wieweit sich diese auswirkt. Die Woche kommt aber mein neues MB da kann ich das dann noch überprüfen. Noch eine kurze Anmerkung, ich hatte bis vor 
kurzem ein 4 Jahre altes Noname 400W Netzteil, das hat im idle-Modus gleich mal 9 Watt und unter Belastung 12 Watt mehr gezogen als mein neues NT. Da kann man mal sehen wie wichtig die Effizienz ist.


----------



## Evilkilla (5. November 2007)

*Stromspar:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*CPU*: AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ EE (AM2)
*MainBoard*: ASUS M2NPV-VM
*GPU*: Onboard GeForce 6150
*RAM*: 2x 512 MB OCZ (PC2-5300) XTC System Elite
*HardDisk*: 2x Western Digital WD2500KS RAID 0
*Netzteil*: 350W be quiet! Straight Power BQT E5-350 
        (+3,3V: 30A, +5V: 28A, +12V1: 14A, +12V2: 16A, -12V: 0,5A, +5VSB: 2,5A)
*Weitere Details hier*

*Stromverbrauch: *
Idle @ 1000 MHz: 60 - 62 Watt / Standard (2000 MHz): ca. 70 Watt
100% Last mit Prime95: 100 - 104 Watt

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*Stromfresser:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*CPU*: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ (939)
*MainBoard*: ASUS A8N32SLI-Deluxe
*GPU*: GeForce 8800 GTX
*RAM*: 4x Corsair CMX 512-3200XL
*HardDisk*: 4x Samsung HD160JJ Raid00, 1x Samsung SP2004C
*Netzteil*: 700W be quiet! Straight Power BQT E5-700 
       (+3,3V: 30A, +5V: 30A, +12V1: 18A, +12V2: 18A, +12V3: 18A, +12V4: 18A ,-12V: 0,5A, +5VSB: 3A)
*Weitere Details hier*

*Stromverbrauch: *
Idle @ 1000 MHz: 215 - 220 Watt / Standard (2400 MHz): ca. 230 Watt
100% Last mit Prime95: 280 Watt
3D: 330 - 350 Watt 
(*bequiet Netzteil BQT P5-420Watt Abgeraucht! *)


----------



## Philipp (5. November 2007)

Meine Komponenten:
*Netzteil:* Silentmaxx 423W Fanless
*Prozessor:* A64 3500 Winchester Kern
*Grafikkarte:* X800 (Non-Pro) 256MB
*Mainboard:* A8N-SLI Deluxe
*RAM:* Vier Module mit insgesamt 1,5 Gig
*Festplatten:* 2x WD 7200er SATA
*DVD-Laufwerke:* 2x PATA
*TV-Karte:* Cinergy 1200 DVB-S


Leistungsaufnahme:
Windows XP Leerlauf: 152 Watt
Last (Spiele/3D Mark): 198 Watt


----------



## mctmax (6. November 2007)

Mein System

*CPU:* Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 (@ 2,67ghz bei 1,15 Volt)
*MainBoard*: Gigabyte GA 965P-DS3P
*GPU*: ASUS GF8800GT
*RAM*: 2x2GB
*HardDisk: *Samsung HD400LJ
*DVD-Laufwerk: *Samsung SH-S203N
*Netzteil*: 500 Watt Silverstone ST50EF-Plus

Verbrauch 

Idle: max 93 Watt
prime95: max 117 Watt
Last (3DMark06): max 140 Watt


----------



## majorlove (7. November 2007)

Rechnerkonfiguration:
CPU:           Atlhlon X2 5200+
Grafikkarte:  Zotac Geforce 8800GT AMP Edition!
RAM:           4 GB Corsair DDR2 800
Netzteil:      OCZ 520Watt
HDD:           2x 320GB SATA Seagate
                  1x 500GB SATA Seagte
Leistungsaufnahme:
2D = 175 W
3D = 265 W


----------



## point (7. November 2007)

Also PC 1 mit 19Athlon 64 3200+ ,  XFX 7900GS ,1GB RAM 
idle ~90W 
Last ~168W

        PC2 ohne Monitor!!!( ausgemustert )
 XP 2800, 6800LE  1GB RAM : 
Idel <150 W
 Last 200W 
übertaktet also XP @2,5GHz & die LE Freigeschaltet & @450MHZ GPU zu 800RAM 

Netzteil jeweils BeQuite! 450W Blackline
+3,3 - 28A   & +5V - 45A -> 220W

+12V - 22A ->254W
max combined 430W


Last ~250-275W

Jetzt kommt mein Energie Sparmodel IBM Thinkpad t23 idle 27W Last 35W


----------



## XxSneakerxX (7. November 2007)

CPU: A64 3200+ (Winchester) 1-2,25Ghz
Ram: 2x512 DDR 500 (A-Data Vitesta)
Grafik: AGP GeForce 6600GT
HDD: Samsung SP1614N 160Gb 7200rpm
OpticalDrive: LG GSA-4163B
Mainboard: Abit AV8
Soundkarte: CSB X-Fi eXtreme music
Sound: Teufel CEM
NT: beQuiet P4-420W-S1.3

Desktop load: max. 160W
Desktop Idle: max. 120W
CPU+Grafik load: max. 205W


----------



## Maggats (7. November 2007)

amd x2 6000+ (89 watt tpd)

geforce 7950 gt (512 mb)

2x 1024 mb DDR 2

Asus M2N32 Sli Deluxe WiFi edition

enermax liberty 500 W

1x WD Caviar 500 GB

1x WD Raptor 74 GB

*Idle 98-99 W

Vollast 216-218 W (prime95+3dmark06) 

Standby 17 W

Monitor Iiyama 22"

33 W*


----------



## Potman (7. November 2007)

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ 90nm So.939
MB:  Abit AN8 SLI nforce 4
RAM: 2x1024MB PC500 Corsair 
GraKa: XFX GeForce 8800Ultra 
NT: BeQuiet 600Watt
HDD: SATA Samsung 250GB; SATA Hitachi 160GB
DVD: ASUS DVD-Brenner

idle: ø 160Watt
3DMark06: ø 290Watt

mfg 
Potman


----------



## Krasser11 (7. November 2007)

mein system

Asus Stiker Extreme
E6850 3Ghz
Zalman 9700 Led
8GB OCZ Gold Edition Ram
2x8800GTS640MB Edition von MSI im SLI
4x500GB Samsung Spinpoint im Raid 0
Coolermaster Stacker 831
850Watt Netzteil LC Power
Samsung Syncmaster 226cw
Logietech G15
Logietech G5


Vista 64Bit und 32Bit




Desktop=311 watt
unter Voll Last=418 watt


----------



## asus1889 (7. November 2007)

*CPU*
Intel C2D E6750 @ 3,64 GHz 

*Board
*Gigabyte P35 DS3

*Grafik*
1x Leadtek GeForce 8800GT 512MB @  Zalman VF-900 @ 750 MHz GPU/2050 MHz Ram/1850 MHz Shader. 
*
RAM*
 2x 1024 Corsair XMS 2 DDR-800 @ DDR1100 CL 5-5-5-10

*
HDD*
			Samsung SP2504C  250 GB 7200rpm





*Laufwerke*
Samsung SH-S182M

*Netzteil*
Sharkoon Phasetech 350W

*Messgerät
*BASETech ("124400")

*Ergebnisse*

CPU idle Graka idle  : 95 Watt
CPU last Graka idle: 183Watt
CPU last Graka last: 175Watt


----------



## Thomik (7. November 2007)

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ So.939
MB: Asus AN8-SLI
RAM: 4x512MB PC400 Corsair/MDT 
GraKa: [mad-moxx] enhanced: GeForce 7900 GTO 512MB Burstfire
HDD: Samsung SP2504C (250GB)
NT:  COBA AP-400X (400Watt)
LG DVD-Brenner, TV-Karte 
Windows XP Prof.

idle: 122 Watt
load: ~240 Watt


----------



## Zsinj (7. November 2007)

CPU
AMD Athlon 64 5600+, 2x 2800 MHz, Sockel AM2

Board
Gigabyte GA-M57SLI-S4
nForce 570 SLI

Grafik
ATI Sapphire Radeon x1800XT 512MB

RAM
4x 1GB Corsaier DDR2 800 cl4

HDD
WDC WD4000KS
WDC WD2500KS
WDC WD5000AAKS

Laufwerke
Samsung SH183A 
Samsung SH163A

Netzteil
be quiet! Straight Power E5 600W
+3,3V: 30A, +5V: 30A, +12V1: 18A, +12V2: 18A, +12V1: 18A, +12V2: 18A ,-12V: 0,5A, +5VSB: 3A
+12V Kombinierte 576W
+3,3V +5V Kombinierte 170W
Maximale kombinierte Leistung: 600W

Ergebnisse
unter Windows (idle):190W
unter 3D:310W


----------



## kampfschaaaf (7. November 2007)

Hier meine Werte für

Core2Duo *e4300 @3,1GHz 1,425V*
4GB Kingston HyperX PC6000 @ 4-4-4-8-12 @688MHz - 2,05V
XFX GeForce 8800GTX @ 8800ULTRA (ohne VMod)
1x HDD 1x DVD-RAM
NT Enermax Liberty 620W

3D-Betrieb in diesem Zustand @
3,1GHz *327W 1,425V*Core:frown:
2,7GHz *271W 1,375V*Core
1,8GHz *166W 1,250V*Core:o

gemessen mit World in Conflict Benchmark - schon verrückt, aber mathematisch nachvollziehbar, wie der Gesamtverbrauch mit der Erhöhung des Taktes und der VCore skaliert. Interessant zu sehen ist vor allem, daß das Verhältnis Stromverbrauch in Watt/h zur Rechenleistung ab einem gewissen Punkt wirklich ungünstig wird...

Alles ist GUT - kampfschaaaf

```
[URL="http://www.sysprofile.de/id37428"][IMG]http://sig.sysprofile.de/gfx/sysp-37428.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jack06 (7. November 2007)

CPU: E6600@ 3,6Ghz 1,34V
MOBO: P5WH Wifi
Ram: 2GB Mushki
Grafik: HD 2900XT
Sound: X-fi XtremeMusic
HDD: 250GB WD
Wakü: Laing Ultra
NT: Enermax 600W NoiseTaker

Idle: 230W

Last(Game): 350W


----------



## Murxwitz (7. November 2007)

CPU: Core2Quad Q6600
Board: MSI P35Neo2
Ram: 2GiB OCZ
Graka: MSI 7900GS
HDD: 1*250Gib
Kühler: CPU: Zalman CNPS 8700
           Graka: passiv Arctic-cooling

Netzteil: enermax 433Watt EG465AX-V
5V: 44A
3.3V: 38A
12V: 33A
3.3V + 5V: 220Watt

Bildschirm: Benq 17" TFT

Idle: 160W
Last:225W (crysis)
Aus: 11Watt


----------



## Clown[AUT] (7. November 2007)

also unter Last: 354W
              Idle:  250W


----------



## Alahel (7. November 2007)

Hier nun mein System, gemessen mit elro M12  plug-in consumption meter

Netzteil: 
======
Be Quiet BQT P5-470W-S1.3 ATX 1.3 Standard
3,3V/30A; +5V/40A = 220W
+12V/29/34A; -12V/1A = 348/408W
-5V/0,8A; +5VSB/2,5A = 20W

System:
======
Core 2 Duo @2.93GHz
Systhe Mine Cooler
2GB MDT RAM
Intel 975BX Bad Axe 1
Radeon HD2900pro @780/845
Creative Audigy 2
2xKaltlich Kahtoden
4x Samsung SATA HDD
Teac CD-Brenner
Samsung DVD-Brenner
2x120er Lüfter

Meßwerte:
========

System Idle (2D)              = 210W
Superpi (2D)                    = 240W
Intel TAT 2 Cores             = 275W
Intel TAT 1 Core               = 252W
Crysis Demo                     = 393W
Oblivion                           = 407W
3DMark06                        = 396W
3DMArk06 CPUBench          = 330W
PC aus (Lüfter laufen nach) = 9W
PC aus                             = 7W


----------



## HtPC (7. November 2007)

Bei deinem System wäre es sehr interessant zu sehen, wie es sich unter Verwendung eines 80+ Netzteils verhält.

Ob der Angaben zu Netzteil (ATX 1.3 Standard) bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher ob es nicht auch ein 2.0 oder sogar 2.2 ist.
Der Idle Wert spricht mehr für die alte Norm, auch wegen der sehr hohen 3,3V und 5V Ampere Werte, die noch bis ATX 2.0 zulässig waren. 

Wenn du einen guten Draht zu einem Händler hast, der ein 400er Nt in 80+ Spezifikation hat und es dir leihweise geben könnte, wäre das mit einem dazugehörigen Datensatz sehr hilfreich.

MfG


----------



## lyrell (8. November 2007)

Hier nun meins, obwohl es einigen anderen hier ziemlich ähnlich ist.

CPU: C2D E6600 mit Zalman CNPS 7000B-CU Blue Lights
MoBo: Asus P5W DH Deluxe
GraKa: Leadtek GeForce 8800GTX
RAM: 2x 1024MB OCZ Platinum Revision 2.0 (DDR2 800)
Sound: XFi Fatality
Laufwerke: NEC DVDRW, NEC DVD
HDDs: 2x Western Digital 2500KS 250GB
Kühlung: 2x 120mm LED Fans, 1x 90mm LED Fan
NT: BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 530 Watt
*Spezifikation:* 
3,3V: 28A 
5V: 30A 
12V1: 20A 
12V2: 20A 
-5V: 0,5A 
-12V: 0,8A 
5VSB: 2,5A 

Und zum Verbrauch:

Heruntergefahren: 18Watt

Desktop: 180Watt

Last: 280Watt


----------



## the Canadier (8. November 2007)

Mein System:
CPU: C2D E6600@2,4 mit Zalman CNPS9500LED
GPU: Sapphire X1800XT@PE
MoBo: Asrock Conreo X-fire Esata2
Ram: 1GB G.Skill+2GB Crucial Ballistix
HDD: 250GB SATA WD2500YD 
DVD: 2x Samsung AT Sh-D162C
Kühlung: 4x Revoltec 80mm
NT: BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 530 Watt
*Spezifikation:* 
3,3V: 28A 
5V: 30A 
12V1: 20A 
12V2: 20A 
-5V: 0,5A 
-12V: 0,8A 
5VSB: 2,5A 

Meine Werte
*Desktop     :130W
3D Mark06 :220W
*


----------



## PyleCrunch (8. November 2007)

Prozessor:	Intel Pentium E2160 @3200 MHz boxed Kühler
Arbeitsspeicher:	2x A-Data 1024 MB DDR2-800 Extreme Edition Vitesta
Mainboard:	Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3
Grafikkarte:	Colorful GeForce 8600 GT @675/980 MHz
Festplatte:	Western Digital Caviar SE 320 GB IDE (WD3200JB)
Festplatte:	Western Digital Caviar 200 GB SATA (WD2000JD)
Festplatte:	Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 200 GB SATA
Laufwerk:	NEC DVD-RW ND-3500AG

Netzteil:	be quiet! BQT P4-450W-SW1.3
+3,3V 28A, +5V 55A = 220W
+12V 22A = 264 W
-12V 1A, -5V 0,8A, +5VSB 2,5A = 28W
alle positive Spannungen = 430W

Alle Werte inkl. 26 Watt für TFT!
~150 Watt (Leerlauf)
~180 Watt (CPU Vollast)
~195 Watt (Crysis GPU Benchmark)


----------



## Alahel (10. November 2007)

Leider hab ich keinen guten Draht zu einem Händler, wegen leihen und so.

Das BeQuiet ist für ein 1.3 Netzteil recht gut, allerdings spiele ich schon die ganze Zeit mit dem Gedanken ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen, da das alte aber noch gut läuft will ich nicht unbedingt das Geld ausgeben. Hab da entweder ein Be Quiet Dark Power Pro oder ein Enermax Infintity im Auge.



HtPC schrieb:


> Bei deinem System wäre es sehr interessant zu sehen, wie es sich unter Verwendung eines 80+ Netzteils verhält.
> 
> Ob der Angaben zu Netzteil (ATX 1.3 Standard) bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher ob es nicht auch ein 2.0 oder sogar 2.2 ist.
> Der Idle Wert spricht mehr für die alte Norm, auch wegen der sehr hohen 3,3V und 5V Ampere Werte, die noch bis ATX 2.0 zulässig waren.
> ...


----------



## testbirne (10. November 2007)

CPU: Pentium DC E2140 @2,14GHz [AC Freezer 7 Pro @5V]
MoBo: ASRock 775Dual-VSTA
GraKa: Sparkle 8600GT [Zalman VF900-Cu @3V]
RAM: 2*1GB Kingston DR2-667 @DDR2-533
Sound: Trust OpticalExpert 512DX
Laufwerke: -
HDDs: WD 205AA; Samsung HD080HJ
Kühlung: 1*120mm Sunbeamtech Silent Anodized [5V]
Netzteil:Seasonic S12II-330HB

Standby: 3W
Desktop: 75W
Last: 125W


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. November 2007)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> meine Systemconfig
> 
> CPU:         Celeron S 430 @2,3GHZ
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch Rain_in_may84 - du wurdest als Gewinner ausgelost. Bitte sende mir eine Private Nachricht mit deiner Anschrift, damit wir dir das Netzteil gleich rausschicken können.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (13. November 2007)

Juhu, ich hab noch nie was gewonnen. Und dann sogar so was schickes.
Vielen dank an die Leute von PCGameshardware für das Netzteil. :sm_B-X:
Es ist heute angekommen. Habs natürlich gleich ausgepackt und ausprobiert.
Sehr schönes Ding, sehr gute Verarbeitung und modularer Aufbau.
Ich war erst geschockt nach dem 1. Aufbau. Lüfter lief kurz an, dannach Stillstand und das Netzteil fing an zu piepen.
Da war ich natürlich ersteinmal deprimiert. Grund für die "Fehlfunktion": Das Netzteil braucht eine bestimmte Mindestwattzahl um zu arbeiten.
Da ich nur mit Onboardgrafik getestet habe wars wohl zu wenig. (stand als mögliche Fehlerquelle in der Bedienungsanleitung)
Also erstmal wieder altes NT rein um zu gucken ob wirklich keine Komponenten kaputt sind. Alles lief wunderbar, also Graka samt neuen NT rein und freuen.
Ich hab natürlich gleich mal den Stromverbrauch mit neuen und alten NT gemessen.

mein System: 
CPU: Celeron S 430 @2,34GHZ
MB : Gigabyte G33M-DS2R
GPU: EVGA 7900GS KO GPU: 3D@552MHz/2D@400MHz RAM@785MHz
RAM: 1x1GByte Aeneon DDR2 667CL5/1x1GByte M-Data DDR2667CL5
HDD: Hitachi 250 GByte IDE
Strommessgerät: Basetech

*Aufnahmeleistung:

*------*Xilence xp420.(12)r*---     *Enermax Infiniti 650W*
* idle* ------ *81W* ----------------- *75W* 
* load* ------ *98W*  ----------------  *91W* 
* 3D* ------ *134W* ---------------- *122W* 

      Mehrverbrauch des *xp420.(12)r *in *%* 
* idle* -------- *8%*
* load* ------- *8%* 
* 3D* -------- *10%*

Nach den Ergebnissen war ich auch erstmal baff. 8-10% Mehrverbrauch 
das ist doch ne ganze Menge. Wow sehr gute Effizienz vom Enermax.
Leider kann ich Aufgrund der Verbauten Komponenten den Stromverbrauch nicht soweit anheben, dass ich beide Netzteile auch nur annähernd fordere. Hab da aber eine Idee, wenn ihr von PCGH mal mein (2Monate) altes Xilence als Testsample haben wollt, schreibt mich einfach an. Würde mich mal interssieren, wie es im Vergleich mit anderen abschneidet und wie es sich bei Belastung verhält. 
Also dann Danke nochmal 
MFG


----------



## tbird (14. November 2007)

Gratz!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. November 2007)

Danke für dein Feedback Rain_in_may84! Wir wollen dir dein altes Netzteil nicht wegnehmen  Aber danke für das Angebot!


----------



## Player007 (14. November 2007)

2D: 117Watt

3D: 165Watt

Gemessen mit TCM Strommessgerät

CPU: P4 2,66Ghz 
Mainboard: MSI-MS 6701 Sockel 478
Ram: 512MB Samsung DDR-333
Grafikkarte: MSI- Geforce 4 Ti 4200
Betriebssystem: Windows XP


----------



## der8auer (16. November 2007)

So dann will ich auch mal 

System seht ihr ja unten in meiner Signatur, versorgt durch mein
*Tagan TG800-U33 - 2Force Series* mit 800W

Im heruntergefahrenen Zustand: 17,5W
2D: 346,4W
3D: 435,7W


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (16. November 2007)

@ der8auer
omg die Werte sind ja voll krass im 2D, 3D und im Standby Bereich. Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel dein System "frisst" wenn du zwei 8800 Ultras drin hättest, anstatt den im Vergleich dazu äußerst sparsamen GT´s.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. November 2007)

Mein neustes Spielzeug zum Arbeiten: HP Compaq 6910p

Daten siehe Signatur

*Idle*       27W (max. Helligkeit) 21W (min. Helligkeit)
*CPU Last* 49W
*3DMark06* 57W


----------



## HtPC (8. Dezember 2007)

Aus gegebenem Anlaß - Licht aus - eine Ausnahme der Threadregel; ein Gedanke zum Netzteil des PCs.

Heute zwischen 20:00 Uhr und 20:05 Uhr blieb das Licht aus. Selbst Google war "dunkel". 
Wieviel haben die 5 Minuten an Energie gespart; zur Schonung der Umwelt begetragen.
Wieviel mehr könnte es sein, würden alle PCs der Welt mit effizienten 80+ Netzteilen betrieben werden. 

MfG


p.s: 
Eure Gedanken und Kommentare dazu, wegen der Übersichtlichkeit bitte nur in    Datensatzform. 
Wer hat den schnellsten *und *sparsamsten PC


----------



## der8auer (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe auch die Energiesparlampe in meinem Zimmer ausgeschaltet  

Rechner mach ich wegen sowas aber nich aus


----------



## GamerPC (9. Dezember 2007)

Moin!

also ich habe gestern Abend alles aus gemacht 

Danach aber sofort wieder an^^


----------



## blueman (9. Dezember 2007)

HtPC schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem Anlaß - Licht aus - eine Ausnahme der Threadregel; ein Gedanke zum Netzteil des PCs.
> 
> Heute zwischen 20:00 Uhr und 20:05 Uhr blieb das Licht aus. Selbst Google war "dunkel".
> Wieviel haben die 5 Minuten an Energie gespart; zur Schonung der Umwelt begetragen.
> ...




Ich habe auch das licht ausgemacht


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (18. Dezember 2007)

So ich werde hier mal die Ergebnisse meines underclocking Versuchs reinposten.
hier der Link zum Versuch:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=7248

*System*
*Mainboard:* GigaByte G33M-DS2R  mit G33 Chipsatz und IGP (GMA 3100)
*CPU:* Intel Celeron S 430 @ 900MHz 0,8625 Volt  (9 x 100MHz)
*CPU Kühler:* APACK Zerotherm CF-800 (mit deaktivierten Lüfter)
*Grafikkarte:* EVGA 7900GS KO 256MiB RAM @ 267MHz GPU / 393MHz RAM
*RAM:* 1 x 1GiB Aeneon DDR2 667CL5 / 1 x 1GiB A-DATA DDR2 667 CL5 @DDR400
*HDD:* Hitachi 250 GiB IDE
1 x DVD-Brenner Samsung

*Mit Grafikkarte und Enermax Infiniti 650 W*
* Idle:* *67 W*
* load:* *71 W*
* max 3D:* *85 W*

*mit Onboardgrafik und Corsair HX620W Netzteil*
* idle:* *53 W*
* load:* *57 W*
* max 3D:* *66 W*

* mit Onboardgrafik, Corsair HX620W Netzteil ohne DVD Brenner, Wlan Karte und mit nur 1 RAM Riegel*
* idle:* *51 W*
* load:* *54 W*


----------



## altness (19. Dezember 2007)

HtPC schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem Anlaß - Licht aus - eine Ausnahme der Threadregel; ein Gedanke zum Netzteil des PCs.
> 
> Heute zwischen 20:00 Uhr und 20:05 Uhr blieb das Licht aus. Selbst Google war "dunkel".
> Wieviel haben die 5 Minuten an Energie gespart; zur Schonung der Umwelt begetragen.
> ...



moin,
ich muss sagen, dass ich diese aktion nicht gutheiße (passt hier vllt nich unbedingt rein, aber ich wollts mal loswerden), denn ich wette mit euch, das ein bruchteil der leute, die da mitgemacht haben, auch weiterhin darauf achten weniger strom zu verbrauchen. nach den 5min werden sich die meisten leute sich auf die schultern geklopft haben, weil sie ja doch so umweltfreundlich sind. 
Beim umweltschutz geht es doch aber darum _langfristig_ stromsparend zu leben, und keine 5min.


----------



## CrSt3r (19. Dezember 2007)

Hinzu kommt ja noch, dass, wenn ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung da wirklich mitmacht, die regulären Kraftwerke zeitweise echt heruntergefahren werden müssen. Logischerweise. Hinzu kommen müssen aber dann wieder Regelkraftwerke. Und die Anbieter lassen sich das richtig teuer bezahlen. Was wieder auf uns zurückfällt. 
Zumal unterliegen die Kraftwerke beim Einschalten aller Stromgeräte (Idealfall: *viel*e Leute, *gleichzeitig*) einer immensen Mehrbelastung, die wiederum zum Stromausfall führen kann. Was natürlich keiner will. 

Dann lieber von Anfang an daran denken stromsparende Geräte zu verwenden. So, wie ich mit meiner Graka zum Beispiel *hust*räusper*


----------



## mFuSE (28. Dezember 2007)

*push*


----------



## mFuSE (9. Januar 2008)

sobald ich Zeit hab kommt mal wieder ein Update da mein neues G35 Board neben mir liegt 

solange *push*


----------



## Gast1654636202 (14. Januar 2008)

CPU: C2D 4300 @ 2,7Ghz bei 1,22v
RAM: 2 Gib PC 4800 (eigentlich 1 x 4300 & 1 x 6400)
Grafik: evga 8800GTS 640 (@Werkszustand)
HDDs: 1x Seagate 40Gb, 1xSamsung 500Gb (beide am SATA,40er mit Adapter)
Laufwerke: NEC DVDRW, LG DVD

Netzteil:
LC-Power LC6550 V2.0-B SuperSilent 550 Watt

+5V / 40A
+12V1 / 16A
+12V2 / 18A
+3.3V / 35A
-12V / 0,8A
-5V / 0,5A
+5VSB / 2.0A

Messgerät: von Tchibo 
Alle Werte ohne Monitor, Drucker, etc.
CPU 100%: Orthos Prime Small FFT
Grafik 100%: 3DMark06

125 W Idle        
209 W CPU 100%    
245 W Grafik 100% 
251 W Kombiniert CPU+VGA


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (14. Januar 2008)

So der neue Speicher ist da  
damit kann ich nun endlich ordendlich übertakten und muss  auch die VCore heraufsetzen um die CPU am Limit zu betreiben.
System
Mainboard: *GigaByte G33M-DS2R* 
CPU: Intel *Celeron S 430 @ 3330MHz 1,3375 Volt ( 9 x 370 MHz)* 
CPU Kühler: *APACK Zerotherm CF-800 *
Grafikkarte: *EVGA 7900GS KO 256MiB RAM @ 580MHz GPU/793MHz RAM*
RAM: *2 x 2GiB G.Skill 8000U Kit @ 492 MHz @ 2,0 Volt*
Netzteil: *Enermax Infiniti 650 W (80+)*
HDD: *Hitachi 250 GiB IDE*
1 x *DVD-Brenner Samsung*
1 x *PCI W-Lan Adapter*

*Idle:  91* *W*
*load:* *111* *W

Edit: *max Verbrauch bei *3D: 145* *W*


----------



## JimBeam (15. Januar 2008)

A64 X2 3800+ @2,75Ghz
2GB DDR-400 Ram
Gigabyte GA-K8NMF-9
GeForce 7600GT@ 640/810
1x250GB Samsung Spinpoint
1x160GB Hitachi Deskstar
1x noname DVD Brenner
Seasonic S12 II 430W

idle:                         85 Watt
prime95:                    140Watt
prime 95 + 3DMark06:  195 Watt


----------



## y33H@ (15. Januar 2008)

*CPU* Intel Core 2 Duo "Conroe" E6300 @ 2.4GHz 
 *GPU* Radeon X1900XT/512Mb 
 *Board* GigaByte GA-965P-DS3 Rev3.3 [F10]
 *RAM* Kingston Value RAM 2x1024Mb DDR2-667 CL5
 *HDD* Samsung Spinpoint SP2504C (250Gb SATA)
 *Sound* Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2
 *Netzteil* Be Quiet! P5 520W
 *Case* Antec P180


 *idle:* 93 Watt
 *load:* 191Watt

cYa


----------



## Mantiso90 (19. Januar 2008)

CPU:Intel Core 2 Quad "Kentsfield" Q6600@3GHz 1.2875 V
GPU:XFX Geforce 8800 Ultra@660/1140/1680
Mainboard:Asus P5N32-E SLI nforce 680i
Ram:4 GB Crucial Ballistix @ 445 MHz   2V
Sound:Supreme FX
NT: Be Quiet Straight Power E5-700 W
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Shark
HDD:Samsung SP2504C+HD401LJ

Windows Idle:228 Watt
Windows Idle/Monitor aus:205 Watt
Last/CPU100%@Prime95:289 Watt
Last/Spiele(Gothic3):310 Watt
PC Aus:27 Watt


----------



## Triple-Y (19. Januar 2008)

CPU:     AMD X2 BE-2300
MOBO:  Elitegroup 6100SM-M2
GPU:     HD2600XT
RAM:     2GB 
NT:       420Watt Xilince
HDD:     250GB Samsung sata

TFT: 19" ACER

PC aus: 13 Watt
Windows idle+TFT: 92Watt
3Dmark06+Prime95: 153Watt


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Januar 2008)

*Komponenten:*
 Gehäuse:*        Sharkoon Rebel 9 Value Edition*
Netzteil:* Be Quiet! Straight Power 400 W
*
 Prozessor:*        Intel Core 2 Quad 6600 (B3 Stepping)*
 Mainboard:*    Gigabyte P35-DS4*
 Grafikkarte:*    Powercolor ATI Radeon X1950 Pro, 256 MiByte*
 Arbeitsspeicher:*    4 x 1 Gibyte OCZ Reaper Edition (PC6400)*
 Soundkarte:*    Creative Xfi Xtreme Music*
Festplatten:*    2 x Western Digital 200 GiByte, 1 x Samsung Spinpoint HD501LJ 500 GiByte
*
Optische Laufwerke:*    LG GDRH20N DVD-Laufwerk und GSA-H62N DVD-Brenner*
CPU-Lüfter:    *V1 Cooler von Thermaltake*
Gehäuselüfter:*    1 x 250 mm in der Seite, 2 x 120 mm in der Gehäusefront und einer hinten*
*Leistungsaufnahme bei verschiedenen Szenarien:*
Rechner Stand By: *24 Watt*
 Rechner + LCD Stand By: *62 Watt*
 Rechner Idle ohne LCD: *145 Watt*
 Rechner Idle + LCD: *165 Watt*
 Rechner + LCD + Folding@Home : *179 Watt*
 " + wPrime (32M): *205 Watt*
 " + Prime95: *225 Watt*
 " + HD-Film: *187 Watt*
 " + Gothic 3 (Alles auf "Hoch"): *215 Watt*


----------



## Mayday21 (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen einen neuen PC zusammengestellt. Seinerzeit hatte ich einen Core2Duo mit zwei Nvidia 8800 GTX geplant.
Da ich keine Ahnung hatte, welche Leistung dieser Rechner brauchen würde, - und ich diesen Thread nicht kannte - habe ich ein üppig dimensioniertes  Be quiet BQT E5-650W Netzteil gewählt. Zwar habe ich aktuell nur eine 8800 GTX im PC verbaut, es sollte aber auch für eine weitere 8800 GTX Reserve bieten.

Nun, da der PC fertig zusammengebaut und installiert ist, habe ich mir gedacht, ich prüfe mittels eines Strommessgerätes mal, wieviel der PC nun tatsächlich benötigt. 

*Testrechner (Liste aller stromverbrauchender Teile)*
1 x Be quiet BQT E5-650W
1 x Asus Maximus Formula
1 x Intel Core2Duo E6750 @ 3,2 GHz
4 x 1024MB Corsair DDR2 800MHz PC2-6400 CL4DHX @ 967 MHz
1 x Sparkle Calibre P889+ (8800 GTX OC)
1 x Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio PCI Express
2 x WD Raptor WD740ADFD 
1 x Samsung Spinpoint P120 SP2504C
1 x LiteOn LH-20A1L 
4 x Gehäuselüfter

*Messgerät
*TCM Strommessgerät

*Prüfungen
*PC ausgeschaltet: 15 Watt
PC bootet: bis zu 230 Watt
PC Idle Windows XP (Grafikkarte Hersteller OC-Takt [Kern: 612 MHz]): 198 Watt
PC Idle Windows XP (Grafikkarte Normaltakt 8800 GTX [Kern: 575 MHz]): 195 Watt
PC Idle Windows XP (Grafikkarte niedrigst möglicher Takt [Kern: 310 MHz]): 185 Watt
3DMark06 Grafiktests (Grafikkarte Hersteller OC-Takt): bis zu 317 Watt
 3DMark06 CPU Tests (Grafikkarte Hersteller OC-Takt): bis zu 240 Watt
Edit:
Prime95 & 3DMark06 Grafiktests (Grafikkarte Hersteller OC-Takt): bis zu *338 Watt*


Bei nächster Gelegenheit möchte ich noch ein paar Tests mit einigen Spielen durchführen, um eventuell noch höhere Leistungsaufnahmen feststellen zu können.

Wie man sieht braucht dieser nicht gerade schwache PC also bei den Messungen maximal 338 Watt, wobei hier die Leistungsaufnahme des Netzteils gemessen wird und nicht etwa die eigentliche Leistungsaufnahme der Komponenten.

Wenngleich ich fast damit gerechnet hatte, war ich doch ein wenig überrascht von diesem Ergebnis. Selbst wenn ich nun eine Reserve wegen Messungenauigkeiten sowei für eine zweite 8800 GTX einplane, so hätte mir ein Netzteil mit etwa 450-500 Watt leicht gereicht.
Daher überlege ich mir auch, mein jetziges Netzteil wieder zu verkaufen und mir eines mit etwa 480 Watt zu holen.

Grüße, Mayday21


----------



## Ultimo (8. Februar 2008)

[Sarkasmus]
Auch wenn Du damit nicht gerechnet hättest, predige ich das immer wieder herunter. Leider ist man in der jugendlichen Überflussgesellschaft dann ein Spiesser und wird ausgelacht, weil der PC schliesslich so toll ist, dass man am besten gleich ein Kraftwerk in den Garten baut samt Trafostation und Ölkühlung.
[/Sarkasmus]

Ganz im Ernst: Mich fragen sehr oft Freund/Bekannte, bzw. meistens die entsprechenden Pänz nach Hilfe bei der Zusammenstellung von PCs. Erst kommt: "Du bist doch Elektroingenieur, kannst Du mir da helfen, das musst Du doch können (Hä? Warum eigentlich?)?"

Wenn ich dann aufrechne und den Korrekturfaktor für die Gleichzeitigkeit ansetze und erkläre, dass ein gutes 400W-Netzteil mit Wirkungsgrad von +85% bei hoher Last allemal ausreichend ist, dann werde ich nicht für voll genommen. In der Schule kann halt nur protzen, wer >1000W hat und ausserdem haben das alle Kumpels und die sagen auch, dass 400W nicht reichen. Ausserdem stand in der Computerbild drin, dass man das unbedingt und garantiert braucht.

Das ist dann den Punkt, an dem ich solche Gespräche unterbreche und darauf verweise, dass sie ihre PCs doch bitte selbst zusammenstellen und -bauen, weil sie ja ohnehin doch alles können .

Der Netzteilkult um immer höhere theoretische Leistungen ist aberwitzig und nichts weiter als Geldschneiderei. Diese Netzteile sind schlicht Schrott. Ein hochwertiges Netzteil im Bereich 1000W - welches normalerweise im Industrieeinsatz Verwendung findet - kostet mehr als Eure ganzen PC's .


----------



## Ultimo (8. Februar 2008)

Achso, hatte ich vergessen:
Ja, Dein Ansatz, das NT zu verscherbeln und ein gescheites 400W zu kaufen ist gut. Mit Deinem jetzigen NT beglückst Du wenn es schlecht läuft (schlechter Wirkungsgrad = hohe Blindleistung) nur Deinen Energieversorger .


----------



## Rhenus (8. Februar 2008)

Ultimo schrieb:


> [Sarkasmus]
> Auch wenn Du damit nicht gerechnet hättest, predige ich das immer wieder herunter. Leider ist man in der jugendlichen Überflussgesellschaft dann ein Spiesser und wird ausgelacht, weil der PC schliesslich so toll ist, dass man am besten gleich ein Kraftwerk in den Garten baut samt Trafostation und Ölkühlung.
> [/Sarkasmus]
> 
> ...




Besser hätte ich es auch nicht ausdrücken können!


----------



## Gast1654636202 (8. Februar 2008)

Ultimo schrieb:


> ... im Bereich 1000W - welches normalerweise im Industrieeinsatz Verwendung findet - kostet mehr als Eure ganzen PC's .



Ein Arbeitskollege meiner Frau hat eins drin das mehrere hundert Euro teuer war, meine mich zu erinnern es waren zwischen 500 und 600 Euro, aber da ist dann zB auch ein Abhol-Lieferservice für ein Ersatznetzteil  innerhalb 48h bei einem Defekt mit drin... war schon 2x kaputt  

Sein PC hat irgendwie auch einen Peltier-Kühler mit drin und ua meinte er deshalb der Stromgigant...


----------



## Mayday21 (10. Februar 2008)

Ultimo schrieb:


> [Sarkasmus]
> Auch wenn Du damit nicht gerechnet hättest, predige ich das immer wieder herunter. Leider ist man in der jugendlichen Überflussgesellschaft dann ein Spiesser und wird ausgelacht, weil der PC schliesslich so toll ist, dass man am besten gleich ein Kraftwerk in den Garten baut samt Trafostation und Ölkühlung.
> [/Sarkasmus]


Ich habe mir nichts vorzuwerfen. Ich habe keinerlei Informationen im Vorfeld gefunden, die mir einen Richtwert gegeben hätten, welche Leistungsklasse ich brauche.

Daher:
*Macht diesen Thread bitte "Wichtig", damit er oben bleibt!*


----------



## Ultimo (11. Februar 2008)

Deshalb stand meine Eingangsbemerkung ja auch in Sarkasmus-Tags . Das war kein Vorwurf an Dich.


----------



## mFuSE (13. Februar 2008)

huhu,

watt soll das denn? :p
-> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=620227


Gabs nen Gewinner?
Habe da gar nix mitbekommen?


----------



## Mayday21 (13. Februar 2008)

mFuSE schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> watt soll das denn? :p
> -> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=620227
> ...


Das wird Deine Frage vermutlich beantworten 



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Rain_in_may84 - du wurdest als Gewinner ausgelost. Bitte sende mir eine Private Nachricht mit deiner Anschrift, damit wir dir das Netzteil gleich rausschicken können.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showpost.php?p=32363&postcount=48


----------



## SilentKilla (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

Rechner siehe Sig.

Leistung bei Prime95 SmallFFTs + ATI Tool (Scan for Artifacts): *430 W*

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## mFuSE (13. Februar 2008)

na dann mal grazz zum neuen Energievernichter


----------



## benjasso (13. Februar 2008)

*Stromkostenmessgerät bei Plus*

Am Montag 18.02. gibt es bei Plus Stromkostenmessgeräte für 7,77. Ich werde versuchen, mir ein solches zu kaufen und dann auch mal bei mir messen. Nur zur Info für alle, die gleiches Vorhaben wie ich, da imho der Preis ganz gut ist.


----------



## Mayday21 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Stromkostenmessgerät bei Plus*



benjasso schrieb:


> Am Montag 18.02. gibt es bei Plus Stromkostenmessgeräte für 7,77. Ich werde versuchen, mir ein solches zu kaufen und dann auch mal bei mir messen. Nur zur Info für alle, die gleiches Vorhaben wie ich, da imho der Preis ganz gut ist.


Teuer ist es nicht, aber ob es auch was taugt?
-> zu Plus


----------



## benjasso (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Stromkostenmessgerät bei Plus*



Mayday21 schrieb:


> Teuer ist es nicht, aber ob es auch was taugt?
> -> zu Plus



Den Link hab ich gestern vergebens gesucht, danke. Und wenn es nichts taugt, kann man es doch einfach wieder umtauschen

Edit:
Ich hab gerade noch mal etwas gesucht und eine erstaunliche Ähnlichkeit mit dem Wetekom PM30 festgestellt. Falls es sich um ein baugleiches Gerät handelt, fällt der Funktionsumfang recht gut aus:


			
				Beschreibung schrieb:
			
		

> Spannung- und Frequenzmessung, Bestimmung der momentanen Stromstärke und des Leistungsfaktors, l Leistungsanzeige (Watt), 1 Energieverbrauch (kWh), l Gesamtbetriebsdauer, l Gesamtkosten, l Datums- und Uhranzeige


----------



## benjasso (18. Februar 2008)

Ich habe eines dieser Geräte bekommen
Laut Verpackung Anzeige von:
Max Ladung
Aufzeichnung der max Last
Wochentag und Uhrzeit
Frequenz
Watt + max Watt
Volt
Ampere
kWh
Kosten

Außerdem noch den cos , was wohl dem Leistungsfaktor entspricht? Bis jetzt scheint es zu funktionieren.

Meine ersten Werte mit:
C2D E6750 2,66GHz
GA P35-DS3 Rev. 2.0
GeForce 8800 GTS 640MB
4x 1GB G.Skill F2-6400CL5-1GBNQ
bequiet DarkPower PRO 530 Watt
Hauppauge WinTV-Nova
Sony DW U10A
Maxtor 6L200P0
Samsung SpinPoint HD501LJ

Windows idle 138Watt
Windows + F@H SMP Client 171Watt

Wie soll ich unter Last am besten messen? Mit dem Crysis-Benchmark(CPU / GPU?) oder mit 3DMark? Oder ganz was anderes?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (19. Februar 2008)

benjasso schrieb:


> Außerdem noch den cos , was wohl dem Leistungsfaktor entspricht? Bis jetzt scheint es zu funktionieren.



Jo Kosinus  ist die Wirkleistung  Sinus   ist die Blindleistung und sin  + cos  = Scheinleistung 




benjasso schrieb:


> Wie soll ich unter Last am besten messen? Mit dem Crysis-Benchmark(CPU / GPU?) oder mit 3DMark? Oder ganz was anderes?



Ich würde Prime nehmen um CPU und Speicher zu beschäftigen und das 3D Tool von ATI (den Flausche-Würfel  ) um die Grafikkarte auszulasten.
Bei mir hab Crysis nie die höchste Leistungsaufnahme hinbekommen. Mit 3D Mark habe ich höhere Werte erzielt.

MFG


----------



## xQlusive (23. Februar 2008)

CPU: C2D e4500 @2x1Ghz(idel),2x2,2GHZ(load)
Ram: 2x1gb mdt ddr2-800
Grafik: oboard g31/33 (gma 3100)
HDD: Samsung 320GB
Laufwerk: DVD LG

Netzteil:Fortron 350W FSP350-60HLN
andere geräte die mit laufen:
Samsung syncmaster 930bf
all in on drucker brother: mfc-5460CN
teufel concept thx 7.1
logitech g15+razer copperhead

idel: ca. 100-120W
load: ca. 190W


so nun habe ich eine asus eah3850 top die auf niveau einer 3870 übertaktet ist....

idel: 120-140W
load: 245W (pc+perepherie) wass 55W mehrverbrauch macht... komisch..


----------



## benjasso (25. Februar 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Ich würde Prime nehmen um CPU und Speicher zu beschäftigen und das 3D Tool von ATI (den Flausche-Würfel  ) um die Grafikkarte auszulasten.


Damit meinst du doch sicher die Ati Tray Tools, oder? Falls ja, ich hab gerade probiert, die laufen bei mir nicht(GeForce 8800GTS). Gibt's da eine Alternative?


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Februar 2008)

benjasso schrieb:


> Damit meinst du doch sicher die Ati Tray Tools, oder? Falls ja, ich hab gerade probiert, die laufen bei mir nicht(GeForce 8800GTS). Gibt's da eine Alternative?



Die Ati Tray Tools funktionieren nur mit Ati/AMD Karten. Versuch mal den Riva Tuner. Der bietet noch mehr Funktionen und Einstellmöglichkeiten.


----------



## JimBeam (25. Februar 2008)

Ich denk mal er meint das ATI Tool (ja das geht auch mit nvidia Karten) und dort dann Scan for Artifacts.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (25. Februar 2008)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Ich denk mal er meint das ATI Tool (ja das geht auch mit nvidia Karten) und dort dann Scan for Artifacts.



Jo das meine ich, 

@ benjasso
sorry falls es da zu Missverständnissen gekommen ist 

MFG


----------



## benjasso (25. Februar 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> sorry falls es da zu Missverständnissen gekommen ist


Das nicht, aber es läuft bei mir nicht mit der Fehlermeldung, dass kein(e) Catalyst / ATI-GraKa installiert ist.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Februar 2008)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass noch keine Ergebnisse eines 8800GTX SLI-Gespanns gepostet wurden. Vielleicht findet sich ja Einer der das Loch stopfen könnte. Gleiches gilt für HD3870 X2 Besitzer.


----------



## Overlocked (28. Februar 2008)

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3.2 GHz

GPU: Nvidia GeForce 8800gt OC Version

Board: DFI LT X48-T2R

RAM: Crucial Ballitix Tracer 2GB

HDD: Samsung 160 GB

Laufwerk: LG DVD Laufwerk 

NT: Seasonic M12 500

Idle: 183 Watt

Vollast: 283 Watt


----------



## StellaNor (28. Februar 2008)

Asus Commando P965
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 3 GHz / 1,064 Volt
2x1 GB GeiL PC2-6400UDC @ 2,10 Volt
Samsung  SP0411C S-ATA
Maxtor 6V250F0 S-ATA
Maxtor 80 GB IDE
Geforce 8400 GS
Eheim HPPS+ 12 Volt
3 x Pabst 3412 N/2GL 92mm
1 x "Irgendwas" NoName 120mm
2 x "Irgendwas" NoName 80mm
Maus, Tastatur
Enermax EG465AX-VE(W)

= *136,7* Watt (2D)


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. Februar 2008)

ich will mich hier natürlich auf jeden fall noch beiteiligen:

So, nun hab ich nochmal neu gemessen unter ausgesuchten Testbedingungen. 3D Vollast wurde per Orthos und Atitool Fellwürfel gemessen, ansonsten per Folding@home.
Der Unterschied zu den alten Messungen ist relativ erstaunlich.
Gemessen wurde mit dem Voltcraft EnergieCheck 3000 (von Conrad).

Dauerhaft betreiben werde ich meinen PC nun mit 2,8 Ghz @ 1,136V und meinen DDR2-667er Ram mit 400 MHz @ 1,925V. Deswegen stelle ich diese Messung oben an. Da der Chip original mit 1,3V betrieben werden sollte @ 2,6 Ghz, durfte diese Messung (+ undervolting) natürlich nicht fehlen.

*2,8 Ghz @ 1,136V*

2D ohne Last: *89,4W*
2D 50% Last: 110,9W
2D Vollast : 129,7W
3D Vollast: *208,7W*

*2,6 Ghz @ 1,054V* 

2D ohne Last: *84,5W*
2D 50% Last: 98,5W
2D Vollast: 116,4W
3D Vollast: *198,7W*
*
2,6 Ghz @1,3V 

*2D ohne Last: *97,6
*2D 50% Last: 130,4W
2D Vollast: 151,9W
3D Vollast: *230,2W*

*3,2 Ghz @ 1,4V

* 2D ohne Last: *109W*
2D 50% Last: 153,4W
2D Vollast: 189,4W
3D Vollast: *266,3W*

Mein Sys:
Athlon X2 5000+ BE
Gigabyte Ga-ma770-ds3
AMD HD3870 (ohne OC)
Soundkarte Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music
4 GB Ram DDR2-667
2*80er + 1*120 Lüfter
CPU-Kühler: Apack Zerotherm Nirvana 120 @ ca. 9-10V
2 optische Laufwerke
Samsung 300 GB HDD
Netzteil: Corsair VX450W

Die alten Messungen:
3,2 Ghz (1,375V):
2D: 120W
2D Last: 173W
3D: 231W

2,6 Ghz (1,3V)
2D: 110W
2D Last: 142W
3D: 210W

2,6Ghz (1,2V)
2D: 101W
2D Last: 126W
3D: 197W

2,6 Ghz (1,1V)
2D: 98W
2D Last: 115W
3D: 188W


----------



## mFuSE (29. Februar 2008)

So, bei mir mal ein Update 


 Komponenten:
*CPU:*                            Intel E4400 @ 3Ghz (300FSB * 10)
*Mainboard: *Asus P5E-V HDMI (G35 Chipsatz)
*Netzteil: *        Zalman ZM360B-APS
*Ram: * 8GB DDR2 PC800
*PCI: *DVB-C Satelco Easy Watch HDTV
4* 80mm, 1*120mm Lüfter
2* Seagate ST3500320AS 1* ST3500630AS
1* Samsung DVD


 | 
*7900GTX *
| 
*onBoard *
| 
*9600GT*

 BIOS | 146 Watt | 106.7 Watt | 135 Watt
 idle @ windesktop | 134 Watt |  95 Watt |122 Watt
 SuperPI 1M Bench | 152 Watt | 115 Watt | 142 Watt
 Prime95 dual | 176 Watt | 138 Watt | 167 Watt
 3D Mark06 DeepFreeze | 203 Watt | 130 Watt | 191 Watt
 3D Mark06 + Prime95 dual | 220 Watt | 142 Watt | 202 Watt
 PC aus | 1.4 Watt | 2.4 Watt | 2.4 Watt


----------



## StellaNor (6. März 2008)

*Update

*Asus Commando P965
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ *3,6* GHz / 1,2 Volt
*2x1 GB Crucial Ballistix PC2-5300* @ 2,10 Volt
Samsung  SP0411C S-ATA
Maxtor 6V250F0 S-ATA
Maxtor 80 GB IDE*
Geforce 8800 GT AMP!*
Eheim HPPS+ 12 Volt
3 x Pabst 3412 N/2GL 92mm
1 x "Irgendwas" NoName 120mm
2 x "Irgendwas" NoName 80mm
Maus, Tastatur
* Tagan BZ 1100*

= *162,4* Watt (2D)

Gegenüber dem vorher verbauten Enermax EG465AX-VE(W) (170W Idle)
eine "Einsparung" von immerhin 7 Watt bei sonst gleichen Details.
Soviel zur Effizienz von High-Power NTs


----------



## Player007 (8. März 2008)

Mein System verbraucht:

Ausgeschaltet: 13 Watt

2D:   91 Watt

3D:  150 Watt

Gruß


----------



## der8auer (8. März 2008)

Neues NT, neue Grafikkarten.

Tagan BZ Series PipeRock 1100W

Idle: 381,32W
Prime95: 480,22W

System seht ihr unten


----------



## Dr.House (9. März 2008)

6750 @ 3,6 Ghz    +    8800 GT
BeQuiet 450 Watt


Idle   : ~ *200* Watt
Load  :~ *280* Watt

Spielen ~ 270 Watt

Prime 95   +   AtiTool     = *310* Watt


----------



## benjasso (9. März 2008)

Änderung am System, ich hab jetzt ein neues Board
C2D E6750 2,66GHz
*MSI P7N SLI Platinum Rev 1.0* (und nur durch das Board ca 30 Watt mehr)
GeForce 8800 GTS 640MB
4x 1GB G.Skill F2-6400CL5-1GBNQ
bequiet DarkPower PRO 530 Watt
Hauppauge WinTV-Nova
Sony DW U10A
Maxtor 6L200P0
Samsung SpinPoint HD501LJ

Windows idle 168 Watt
Windows + F@H SMP Client 205 Watt
Prime + ATI Tool bis 272 Watt


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (28. März 2008)

Neue Komponenten also neue Messung:

* Mainboard: GigaByte G33M-DS2R*
* CPU: Intel Celeron S 430* @ 3330MHz 1,375 Volt ( 9 x 370 MHz)
* CPU Kühler: APACK Zerotherm CF-800*
* Grafikkarte: Palit 9600GT* 512MiB RAM @ stock
* RAM: 2 x 2GiB G.Skill 8000U Kit* @ 492 MHz @ 2,0 Volt
* Netzteil: Enermax Infiniti 650 W (80+)*
* HDD: 1x Seagate 3250410AS *
* 1 x DVD-Brenner Samsung (S-ATA)*
* 1 x PCI W-Lan Adapter*

* Idle:* *95 W*
* load:* *116 W*
* 3D:* *160 W* (Peakwert)


Und hier noch das Ergebnis vom Underclocking/Undervolting

* CPU: Intel Celeron S 430@900MHz*(9x100MHz) *@0,76 Volt*
* Mainboard: Gigabyte G33M-DS2R*(MCH + FSB jeweils mit 0,15V undervoltet)
* Grafik: Onboard*
* RAM: 1x2 GiB G.Skill F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ*
* HDD: Hitachi 250 GB P-ATA*
* Netzteil: Xilence 350W ATX 2.0*

Leistungsaufnahme:
* idle:* *39W*
* load:* *42W*

MFG


----------



## Pokerclock (29. März 2008)

Also hab nochmal ein paar genauere Werte nachgemessen im IDLE.

HP Compaq Business 6910p (GB949EA) Intel Core 2 Duo T7300 @2,0 GHZ, Intel GMA X3100, 2 GB RAM DDR2 667, 14 Zoll non-Glare!, 120 GB HDD, 2,3 kg, 6 Zellen +5h Akku, Win XP X86

* IDLE - 8 x 200 Mhz - 1.600 Mhz - 0,973 v - 27 W mit Monitor (max) - 18,8 W ohne Monitor

IDLE - 10 x 200 Mhz - 2.000 Mhz - 1,275 v - 31 W mit Monitor (max) - 25 W ohne Monitor*  (hier springts aber ganz schön zwischen 22 W und 31 W war alles dabei.)

Mein Desktop-Hintergrund war überwiegend Blau, ähnlich der XP-Taskleiste.

EIn heller Hintergrund (PCGHX Forum) macht ganze 4 W aus.

Es hing nur ein Netzwerkkabel dran. Keine Maus (macht 2 W aus), WLAN aus, Bluetooth aus, Fingersensor aus.

EDIT
Mache gleich mal nen LoAD-Durchgang mit Superpi und 3d Mark 06 mit 1,6Ghz und 2,0 Ghz

EDIT 2
Leider geht bei mir unter Last es immer hoch auf 2,0 Ghz und NHC unterstützt mein Notebokk leider nicht.

* LAST Super pi - 10 x 200 Mhz - 2.000 Mhz - 1,275 v - 44 W mit Monitor (max) - 38 W ohne Monitor

LAST 3D Mark 06 - 10 x 200 Mhz - 2.000 Mhz - 1,275 v - 57 W mit Monitor (max) - 50 W ohne Monitor

EDIT 3

*Mobilemeter v. 0.3.1

das Programm ist wirklich genial. Die Werte sind plausibel. Ich hab mal im Anhang die aktuelle Version hochgeladen.

Hier meine Werte im Akkubetrieb.

*AKKU - IDLE - 1.600 Mhz - 0,973 v - 9,5 W bis 10,5 W - Min. Helligkeit - Blauer Hintergrund
AKKU - IDLE - 1.600 Mhz - 0,973 v - 11,85 W - Max. Helligkeit - Blauer Hintergrund
AKKU - IDLE - 1.600 Mhz - 0,973 v - 13,5 W bis 14,5 W - Max. Helligkeit - Forum als Hintergrund*

* AKKU - LAST - 2.000 Mhz - 1,275 v - 37,64 W - Max. Helligkeit - Super Pi*


----------



## killer89 (31. März 2008)

-NT: Seasonic **-500HT Active PFC F3
+3,3V 30A
+5V 30A max. 180W
+12V1 17A
+12V2 16A combined 396W
-12V 0,8A 9.6W
+5Vsb 2A 10W

gesamt: 500W
-CPU: AMD X2 4200+ (S939) @4600+ @default-Spannung
-Grafik: Leadtek PX8800 GT ZL @650/1625/900
-Sound: Creative SB Audigy 2ZS
-Mainboard Asus A8N-SLI
-HDD: Seagate ST3250823AS 3.03 (250GB), extern: Hitachi mit 400GB
-2 KLKs, 1 Revoltec mit roten LEDs (92mm), 1 Enermax Warp (80mm), 2 weitere 80er, 1 weiterer 92er, alle Themalrock
-DVD-Brenner: NEC-45xx, kann alles brennen

an der Steckerleiste weiterhin:
-Speed-Link Medusa 5.1
-externe HDD
-17" Proview LCD

Verbrauch:
Idle alles an mit QnQ, Lüfter auf Max.: ca 113W (Desktop)
Idle alles aus, nur Monitor und Rechner an, Lüfter auf Min.: ca. 90W (Desktop)
Idle ohne alles, nur Rechner: ca 74W

absolute Vollast (reiche evtl. Zwischenwerte nach):
-3D-Mark06 + Prime + HD-Tach(random-access 32m longbench): 260W (vllt wäre auch noch mehr möglich mit Musik  )


----------



## Ecle (2. April 2008)

Mainboard: Gigabyte EP35-DS4
 CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 "Wolfdale" 3Ghz 1,12V
 Grafikkarte: 8800GT@Stock
 RAM: 4GB OCZ ReaperX
 Netzteil: Seasonic S12II 430W 80%+
 HDD: 1x Seagate ST3250620AS; ST3250410AS
TV Karte
X-FI

Idle: 110W
Last: 185W


----------



## killer89 (4. April 2008)

Hab nochmal anders die Voll-Auslastung gecheckt:
-Prime 95 + FurMark: ca. 270W
Ist das normal?


----------



## Ecle (4. April 2008)

Kommt mir etwas viel vor....War Monitor vielleicht noch mit drann?


----------



## killer89 (4. April 2008)

klar  wie oben beschrieben alles, was ging XD weil ich alles an einer Steckerleiste hab, aber auch nach allen Abzügen bleiben noch ca. 240-250W


----------



## Ecle (5. April 2008)

Was das kann nich sein. Allein der Monitor verbraucht schon min. 40W. Dann hättest du 230W. Und den Rest musst dann auchnoch abziehen. Also das kommt schon hin...


----------



## killer89 (5. April 2008)

Mein Monitor isn 17" Proview LCD und braucht laut Messgerät grad mal höchstens 20W (eher 17W), externe Festplatte und Medusa zusammen etwa 10W (eher weniger).


----------



## Joshka (5. April 2008)

*CPU:*              Intel Core 2 Dou E4400 @ 3214 Mhz
*Graka:               *Gainward Geforce 8800 GTS G92 @ 747/1842/1058 Mhz*
MB:                   *Gigabyte GA-P35-DQ6
*RAM:*             2048 MB Cellshock DDR2-800 CL4 
*NT:*                600 Watt Be Quiet! Straight Power
*LCD:                 *Samsung Syncmaster 226BW
*
AUS:                         *4    Watt*
BIOS:                      *112 Watt*
IDLE:                       *149 Watt*
3DMark06 LOOP:   *227 Watt


----------



## Pokerclock (5. April 2008)

*CPU *> AMD Athlon Thunderbird 1400Mhz
*GPU* > Sapphire Ati Radeon 9600SE
*RAM* > 256 MB RAM Infineon DDR400@266
*HDD* > Maxtor 40GB
*DVD* > Pioneer DVD-105S Slot-IN
*NT* > Unbekannt 350W
*Mobo *> Gigabyte GA-DX7 Rev. 2.3
OS > Win ME only for Mechwarrior 3!

*Stand BY* > 12,5 W
*Boot* > 120 W max
*I**dle* > 117 W
*3D Last* > 147 W


----------



## rehacomp (6. April 2008)

System:

2x AMD Opteron 885 Dualcore 2,6 @ 2,7GHz

1x HD 3870
6x 2GB DDR 400 Reg ECC (ja 12GB )

1x 80GB Seagate SATA2

1x DVD-Brenner Samsung 183L


Asus K8N-DL
OS XP x64
NT Artl Hausmarke 650W (4x12V, 1xPCI-E 6PIN, 80+)

Boot 260W
Idle 150W
Last 280W


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. April 2008)

@ rehacom:

mhm, ist der Verbrauch echt sooo niedrig?
Da hatte ich mit meinem 5000+ @ 3,2 und derselben Graka 288W, also 8 Watt mehr...

Mein Notebook:
T7100 1,8 Ghz
8600M-GT
17" Glaretyp
Netzteil: 90W Maximal, Modelnummer:LSE0202C1990

So, nachdem ich an den alten Werten solangsam Zweifel bekommen hab und ichs wirklich genau wissen wollte, hab ich neu nachgemessen.
Außerdem konnte ich so unfreiwillig die Messgrenze meines Stromkostenmessgerätes erfahren...

Monitor angeschaltet:

2D/Firefox: *~28W*, Spitze bei 28,7/29,xW
2D/Orthos: *~36W*
3D/Furmark:*~40W*
3D/Furmark+Orthos: *47W*

Monitor ausgeschaltet:

2D/Firefox: *20-21W* (hier zeigte das Messgerät meist 0,0W an)
2D/Orthos: *29W*
3D/Furmark: *33W*
3D/Furmark+Othos: *41W*

Schön zu sehen ist, dass Grafikkarte und Monitor die größten Stromfresser sind. Der Unterschied zwischen eingeschaltetem und ausgeschaltetem Monitor beträgt zwischen 6-8W, zumeist 7W.

Unschön ist allerdingt, dass beim Prozessor zwischen Idle und Vollast auch an die 8W liegen und Firefox den Prozessor teils zu 60-100% Auslasten kann. Hier jedenfalls lag beim 2D/Firefox keinerlei CPU-Auslastung vor.
Desweiteren steigt der Strombedarf um bis zu 1,xW durch eine höhere Lüfterdrehzahl an. Also je stärker belastet, desto mehr Strom braucht der Lüfter, was auch ein paar Prozent ausmachen _kann_.



Die alten, ungenauen Werte:

2D idle:               ~*35W*
2D vollast: noch nicht gemessen
3D vollast:           *~50W*


----------



## derseppl (7. April 2008)

Ich kann drei Systemwerte beisteuern 


*Mein Desktoprechner:*

*CPU*   AMD Athlon64 3500+ @ 2,42 GHz, 1,475V
*MB*    Gigabyte K8NF-9 Nforce4
*Graka*    HIS X850XT-PE
*RAM*    2GB: 4x512MB DDR-400
*NT*    Revoltec ChromusII 450W
*FP*    2x 250GB Seagate
*OS*    WinXP Pro

*IDLE:*  ~112W
*LOAD 2D:*  ~174W (Prime95 + ATI Tray Tools)
*LOAD 2D:*  ~223W (ATI Tray Tools)
*LOAD 2D:*  ~157W (Prime95)
*LOAD 3D:*  ~201W (Far Cry)



*Der Office-PC meiner Eltern:*

*CPU*    AMD Sempron LE-1100 1,9GHz @1,00V
*MB*    ASROCK AM2NF3-VSTA
*Graka*    Creative GeForce4-Ti4200 64MB
*RAM*    1GB: 2x512MB DDR2-667
*NT*    NoName 350W
*FP*    80GB Seagate
*OS*    WinXP Pro

*IDLE:*  ~48W
*LOAD 2D*:  ~89W (Prime95)



*Das NB meiner Freundin:*

Medion Akoya MD 96630
*CPU*    INTEL T2330 1,6 GHz 
*Graka*    NVIDIA 9300M G
*RAM*    3GB: 1x 2GB, 1x 1GB
*FP*    160GB
*DISPLAY*    15,4"
*OS*    Win Vista Home Premium 32Bit

*IDLE:*  ~22W
*LOAD 2D:*  ~51W (Prime95)


greetz


----------



## devon (12. April 2008)

*CPU:*              Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 3200 Mhz
*Graka: *PoW 8800 GT SLI @ 700/1750/1000 Mhz*
MB: *Striker Extreme
*RAM:*             2048 MB Cellshock DDR2-800 CL4 @1066
*NT:* Enermax Liberty 500W
*
AUS: *12    Watt*
IDLE:                       *357 Watt*
3DMark06 : *467 Watt


----------



## mFuSE (13. April 2008)

devon schrieb:


> *CPU:*              Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 3200 Mhz
> *Graka: *PoW 8800 GT SLI @ 700/1750/1000 Mhz*
> MB: *Striker Extreme
> *RAM:*             2048 MB Cellshock DDR2-800 CL4 @1066
> ...





lol .. das sind mal echt krasse Werte 
Mit wieviel Volt befeuerst du den Quad?

Auch sind die Liberty Netzteile wohl nicht die sparsamsten ^^


----------



## altness (14. April 2008)

in der tat, da kommt dann auch das nt an seine grenzen...
ich finde den idle wert vor allem ziemlich heftig. haben die grakas kein 2d-modus?


----------



## mFuSE (14. April 2008)

habs grad gesehen .... steht ja in seiner Sig 

1.5V fürn Quad ... da ist klar das einiges verpulvert wird 
Die SLI 88GTs wären da noch nicht sooo schlimm


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (15. April 2008)

Neue Komponente(E8200) also neue Messung:

*Mainboard: GigaByte G33M-DS2R
* *CPU: Intel Core2Duo E8200 @stock
* *CPUKühler: APACK Zerotherm CF-800
Grafikkarte: Palit 9600GT 512MiB RAM @ stock
RAM: 2 x 2GiB G.Skill 8000U Kit @ 400 MHz @ 2,0 Volt
Netzteil: Enermax Infiniti 650 W (80+)
HDD: 1x Hitachi P-ATA
 1 x DVD-Brenner Samsung (S-ATA)
 1 x PCI W-Lan Adapter
EIST deaktiviert
* 
* idle: 87 W
load: 110 W
3D: 150 Watt (Peakwert)
* 
MFG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. April 2008)

altness schrieb:


> in der tat, da kommt dann auch das nt an seine grenzen...
> ich finde den idle wert vor allem ziemlich heftig. haben die grakas kein 2d-modus?



Das sind Nvidia-Grakas, die kennen keinen 2D-Modus...aber dass das dann im Idle auch so viel saugt, überrascht mich,,,


----------



## devon (20. April 2008)

mFuSE schrieb:


> lol .. das sind mal echt krasse Werte
> Mit wieviel Volt befeuerst du den Quad?
> 
> Auch sind die Liberty Netzteile wohl nicht die sparsamsten ^^



ja da war der zu auf 1,45V aber ich hab noch nicht nachgemessen was der braucht wenn der bei 3600mhz leuft mit 1,55625V und wenn die grakas noch n Vmod haben aber bis dahin hab ich mein 680i SLi nicht mehr sondern ein stromsparenden 790 Ultra

E: mit meinem alten C2D E6400 hatte ich einen verbrauch von 345W wenn der auf 3440Mhz lief


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (23. April 2008)

Neue Komponente(Enermax PRO82+ 385W) also neue Messung:

* Mainboard: GigaByte G33M-DS2R
CPU: Intel Core2Duo E8200 @stock
CPUKühler: APACK Zerotherm CF-800
Grafikkarte: Palit 9600GT 512MiB RAM @ stock
RAM: 2 x 2GiB G.Skill 8000U Kit @ 400 MHz @ 2,0 Volt
Netzteil: Enermax PRO82+ 385W
HDD: 1x Hitachi P-ATA
1 x DVD-Brenner Samsung (S-ATA)
1 x PCI W-Lan Adapter
EIST deaktiviert

idle: 80 W
load: 101W
3D: 146 Watt (Peakwert)*

MFG


----------



## qwz (25. April 2008)

Komplettverbrauch incl. 19" TFT

Idle        : 160 Watt
Surfen    : 160 ~ 170 Watt
3DMark06: 235 ~ 265 Watt

Systemaufbau siehe Signatur. Bin sehr zufrieden! Knapp 30 Watt weniger Verbrauch als mein alter e6420 mit nur 3,20 GHz


----------



## qwz (26. April 2008)

Da ich das Strommessgerät noch hier habe, ein paar Werte für alle die zu faul sind (wie ich, hat meine Freundin geliehen)

Diesmal nur der PC alleine. Durchlauf hab ich auf auf 2min begrenzt, da es kaum Stromschwankungen gibt. Die Schwankungen liegen bei +- 0,7 Watt

PC ganz aus                     : 4,2 Watt
Idle                                : 122 Watt
Prime95 In-place large FFTs: 182 Watt
Prime95 Blend                   : 180 Watt
Prime95 Small FFTs            : 174 Watt
DVD von Harddisk abspielen        : 125 Watt
720p HDTV x264 von Harddisk     : 130 - 133Watt

3D Mark06 hatte ich keinen Bock mehr drauf.

update: Wenn es jemanden interessiert, kann ich am Sonntag auch 3D Werte messen.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (29. April 2008)

So, nun is der PC von meinem Vater mal dran 
Der PC wird nicht übertaktet und idled meistens vor sich her.
Testbedingungen sind für 2D-Vollast: Orthos 
Und für 3d-Vollast: Orthos + Atitool Fellwürfel

2D Leerlauf: *107W*
2D Vollast: 147W
3D Vollast: *159W*

Das System:
Core 2 Duo E6300 @ 1,86Ghz @ 1,15V
MSI P965 Platinum
2 GB Corsair ValueRam DDR2-667
Geforce 7600GS
LC Green Power 420W
1* 20Gb Systemplatte
1* 120 Gb Seagate
2*HDD 250Gb western Digital 2500KS


----------



## derseppl (25. Mai 2008)

Jetzt kommen mal die Werte des neuen PCs von meinem Bruder.

Folgendes System:

*CPU  *Intel Xeon X3350 (=Q9450) stock @1,0875V
*MB  *Gigabyte EP35-DS4
*Graka  *XFX 8800GTX (2D: 205/210Mhz; 3D: 630/900)
*RAM  *4GB (2x2GB) G.Skill 8000U Kit @533MHz @2,0V
*NT  *BeQuiet P7 Dark Power Pro 450W
*HDD  *500GB Seagate (S-ATA)
*OS  *Windows Vista Home Premium 64Bit

hat folgende Werte:

*AUS:   *~6W*
BOOT:  *~148W*
IDLE:  *~132W*
LOAD 2D:  *~168W (Prime95)*
LOAD 2D:  *~244W (Prime95+ATITool Fellwürfel)*
LOAD 3D:  *~220W (CoD IV)

greetz


----------



## AMDSempron (28. Mai 2008)

Meiner verknallt mit meinen beiden Monitoren unter Last 430 Watt, ohne Monitore unter Last 238 Watt, im idle mit Monitoren 390 Watt, ohne Monitore im idle sinds 205 Watt. Das System is folgendes: sysProfile: ID: 53345 - AMDSempron


----------



## mFuSE (29. Mai 2008)

AMDSempron schrieb:


> Meiner verknallt mit meinen beiden Monitoren unter Last 430 Watt, ohne Monitore unter Last 238 Watt, im idle mit Monitoren 390 Watt, ohne Monitore im idle sinds 205 Watt. Das System is folgendes: sysProfile: ID: 53345 - AMDSempron





autsch


----------



## AMDSempron (29. Mai 2008)

mFuSE schrieb:


> autsch


wieso denn?

Ach ja, hätt ich beinahe vergessen: wenn der PC aus is und alle Monitore auf Standby sind, gehen noch 25W durch die Dose


----------



## mFuSE (29. Mai 2008)

AMDSempron schrieb:


> wieso denn?
> 
> Ach ja, hätt ich beinahe vergessen: wenn der PC aus is und alle Monitore auf Standby sind, gehen noch 25W durch die Dose



sagen wirs so ... doppelter Verbrauch bei halber Leistung 
Was stellste auch 1,775V ein? 


Mein Ehrwürdiger Sockel A 1700+ den ich xrayde verkauft hatte lief auf 2Ghz mit nur 1.500 Volt .... (Oder 2200Mhz bei 1,55 - darüber gings exponentiell weiter )


----------



## Las_Bushus (29. Mai 2008)

System:
M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wifi
4x 1gb crucial ballistix cl4 800 @ 880, 2,05V CL4
Phenom 9850 be @ 2750mhz (multi will nur mit software aber irgendwie nicht im bios, also 220er fsb) <-- wird wassergekühlt und kommt nicht über 40°C core- und 50°C casetemp 
7950gt @ 596/638 oder so
BeQuiet 450W dark power glaub ich (also das mit kabelmanagement)

idle: 170W-176W
CPU last: 260W-270W (erzeugt mit boinc und seti@home)
im Spiel (Race Driver Grid demo): 240W-250W


----------



## mFuSE (5. Juni 2008)

Update:

Eine 9800GTX im System getestet.

Fazit:
Eine 9800GTX braucht im idle ~25Watt mehr, im 3D Betrieb ~50Watt mehr Strom als eine 9600GT ....



 Komponenten:
*CPU:*                            Intel E4400 @ 3Ghz (300FSB * 10)
*Mainboard: *Asus P5E-V HDMI (G35 Chipsatz)
*Netzteil: *        Zalman ZM360B-APS
*Ram: * 8GB DDR2 PC800
*PCI: *DVB-C Satelco Easy Watch HDTV
4* 80mm, 1*120mm Lüfter
2* Seagate ST3500320AS 1* ST3500630AS
1* Samsung DVD


 | 
*7900GTX *
| 
*onBoard *
| 
*9600GT*
| 
*9800GTX*

 BIOS | 146 Watt | 106.7 Watt | 135 Watt | 156.4 Watt
 idle @ windesktop | 134 Watt |  95 Watt | 122 Watt | 148.5 Watt
 SuperPI 1M Bench | 152 Watt | 115 Watt | 142 Watt | 169.3 Watt
 Prime95 dual | 176 Watt | 138 Watt | 167 Watt | 189 Watt
 3D Mark06 DeepFreeze | 203 Watt | 130 Watt | 191 Watt | 241 Watt
 3D Mark06 + Prime95 dual | 220 Watt | 142 Watt | 202 Watt | 254.6 Watt


----------



## devon (20. Juni 2008)

*Ich habe gerade noch ein Paar tests gemacht da ich immer wieder seltsamme Freezes habe ich tippe mal auf das Netzteil

CPU:*              Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 3600 Mhz @ 1,42V
*Graka: *PoW 8800 GT SLI @ *stock**
MB: *Striker II Extreme
*RAM:*             2048 MB OCZ DDR3-1600 CL7 @T1
*NT:* Enermax Liberty 500W
*
AUS: *11   Watt*
IDLE: *285,6 Watt
*Surfen*: 297W
*Boinc* : 383W     ....Lass ich nie wieder laufen is ja ein immenser Stromfresser
*3D Vollast + CPU vollast: *535 Watt


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (4. Juli 2008)

ASUS EeePC 900 (Celeron 900 MHz, Intel i915, IGP intel 950)

idle: 14 W
Load: 17 W
3D: (max) 19 W 

MFG


----------



## Fransen (4. Juli 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> ASUS EeePC 900 (Celeron 900 MHz, Intel i915, IGP intel 950)
> 
> idle: 14 W
> Load: 17 W
> ...



Super!!!

Ich lass es besser bei mir den Stromverbrauch zu messen.....
Denn bei mir werkelt noch ne HD2900XT unter der Haube

-->> daher lieber nicht darüber nachdenken


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Juli 2008)

Ich könnte noch ein paar Ergebnisse mit den neuen Grafikkarten gebrauchen (HD48xx, GTX 2x0). Wer solche hat und Zeit/Equipment zum Strommessen hat, soll doch bitte, bitte hier mal seine Ergebnisse posten.

@Fransen

Können doch nicht mehr als 350W unter Last sein


----------



## Fransen (4. Juli 2008)

@Powerclock

Ich versuche es immer wieder zu verdrängen


----------



## Dr.House (4. Juli 2008)

Mit ner GTX 280 und nem Q6600 @ 3,8 Ghz kommst du locker auf über 400 Watt. Hatte 8800GT-SLI mit nem Q6600@3,6 und Load 3D 470-480 Watt Verbrauch.


----------



## Iceshard (5. Juli 2008)

Komm ich bei dem sys:

e8400 @ noctua @ 3,6 ghz
4870
4 gb ram
1hdd
1 brenner
paar fans

mit nem enermax modu 425 hin?


----------



## DanielX (5. Juli 2008)

Ja das reicht für das System, jedoch nicht wen du noch ne zweite Grafikkarte einbauen würdest.


----------



## MoSoTu (14. Juli 2008)

Hey Leute,
Will mir ein System mit 
 - P5q Pro
 - E8400
 - 2x Hd 4850
holen.

Reicht mein "altes" BQT Straight Power 450W dafür noch und wenn nicht, welches Netzteil sollte ich mir holen, wenn ich nicht mehr als 70€ ausgeben will?
Gruß
MoSoTu


----------



## Arrow1982 (19. Juli 2008)

Habe meinen aktuellen PC noch nicht vermessen, aber mit der letzten CPU wars ungefähr so:

4600+
1900GT Rev.2
4 HDDs
AntecTrue 550

Idle 160 Watt
Vollast 280 Watt

Ein Umtausch des Netzteiles auf ein Seasonic S12II 380 Watt hatt folgende Änderungen im Stromverbrauch zur Folge.

Idle 140 Watt
Vollast 240 Watt

Unglaublich wie ineffizient das eigentlich schweineteure True550 war!


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Mit ner GTX 280 und nem Q6600 @ 3,8 Ghz kommst du locker auf über 400 Watt. Hatte 8800GT-SLI mit nem Q6600@3,6 und Load 3D 470-480 Watt Verbrauch.



so isses:

GA-X38-DS5
Q6600 @ 3,51GHz / 1,375v
4GB / 800-5-6-6-18 @ 790-5-5-5-15 (1,95v)
8800GT @ 700 / 1000MHz

PC IDLE: 280W
CPU 100% : 390W
CPU+GPU 100% (3xPrime95 + FurMark): 475W

75W TFT jeweils inbegriffen!


----------



## manni-tu (27. Juli 2008)

Weiß jemand ob das 250W Netzteil, das beim Gehäuse dabei ist für diese Zusammenstellung ausreicht?


----------



## Darkrain9 (27. Juli 2008)

Nabend Leute 
Ich plane einen neuen PC
folgende Daten:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 boxed

Asus P5Q Deluxe

Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme Heatsink

4096MB-Kit Corsair TWIN2X DHX 8500C5DF, CL5

Sapphire HD4870 512M GDDR5 PCI-E

Samsung HD753LJ 750GB S-ATA II, 32MB Cache

LG GH20N bare schwarz

Samsung SH-D162D Bulk schwarz


Gehäuse fehlt noch lass ich mich hier noch beraten^^
aber wegen dem Netzteil:
Dachte an ein gutes von be Quiet!.Welche Wattanzahl ist bei mir empfehlenswert?Eventuell rüste ich wenn die Treiber besser werden auf ein Crossfiresystem um-kann das Board ja^^ am besten bedenkt ihr das auch.

Ein Rechner hat mir heute im Internet geflüstert ich bräuchte mit einer Grafikkarte knapp mehr als 600 Watt-kann das stimmen??

MfG


----------



## Player007 (30. Juli 2008)

System mit neuer HD4850 siehe Sysprofil.

IDLE: 115 Watt

LOAD: 175 Watt

PEAK: 220 Watt

Gruß


----------



## DanielX (30. Juli 2008)

manni-tu schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob das 250W Netzteil, das beim Gehäuse dabei ist für diese Zusammenstellung ausreicht?



Sollte es bei der Zusammenstellung bleiben wird das Netzteil locker reichen.


----------



## Gutewicht (5. August 2008)

Hi Leute ich hätte auch mal ne frage bezüglich des Netzteils.
ich werde mir in ein paar wochen einen neuen pc kaufen:

q6600 oc mit wakü auf ca 3,6ghz
hd 4870 oder gtx260
4gb ddr2 800mhz
alles auf ein p5q deluxe von asus
dvd brenner
2-3 festplatten

für dieses system wollte ich ein be quiet straight power mit 550Watt nehmen.

meint ihr das langt zum oc???


----------



## BigBadBoss (10. August 2008)

Hier sind Messwerte von meinem kleinen Shuttle XPC:

CPU: Athlon X2 4450e @ 2400 MHz
Board: Shuttle FN68S (nForce 630a)
RAM: 2x 1GB PC2-6400 (MDT)
Graka: Zotac GF9600GT
sonstiges: DVD-Brenner, 640GB SATA Platte, TV-Karte
Netzteil: Elanpower 250W

Stromverbrauch:

Standby: schwankend zwischen 0 und 8 Watt
Idle: 68W (Windows Desktop direkt nach dem Start)
Idle ohne C&Q: 77W
Last 2D: 113W (Orthos Prime)
Last 3D: 141W (3DMark06)

Gut finde ich den großen Unterschied zwischen IDLE und Last 2D, das heißt der Prozessor ist beim Nichtstun sehr sparsam. 

Ohne Grafikkarte, also mit Onboard-Grafik, hat das ganze System einen IDLE-Verbrauch von 35W. Bei der Grafikkarte wäre also noch viel Sparpotential. Aber ich kann eben nicht auf eine Grafikkarte verzichten mit der man auch ein bisschen Zocken kann


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. August 2008)

So, nun wollt ich mich mal kurz verewigen mit einem 780G-System.
Es ist zwar nicht unbedingt typisch, aber ein kleiner Augenzeig.
Gestestet wurde mit Spellforce 2 für 3D und mit Orthos für 2D-Vollast.

2D Leerlauf: ca. 55W
2D Vollast:   ca. 100W
2D Vollast+Spellforce 2: ca. 103W
3D ohne Orthos: ca. 86W

System:
GA-MA78G-DS3H
5000+ BE @ 2,8 Ghz @ 1,164V
2 GB DDR2-667 Corsair ValueRam
2* DVD-Laufwerk
WD Caviar 640 GB
Nirvana 120 CPU-Kühler 
Corsair VX450W

Das Netzteil wurde nicht extra gekauft, sondern weiterverwendet, daher die "hohe" Watt-Zahl des NTs. Bei Neukauf wäre ein Seasonic S12II 330W reingewandert...


----------



## mFuSE (15. August 2008)

Wobei dieses Corsair NT das bisher effizienteste ist das ich testen durfte 

Von daher schon sehr intressante Werte ^^


----------



## Kreisverkehr (17. August 2008)

joa, effizient isses an sich schon. Mit genau demselben sind die Werte meines Systems (5000+, 3870) vermessen worden.
Ok, mein jetziges System hab ich damit nicht vermessen. Mit einem Enermax Modu82+ konnte ich mein Phenom-system nicht vermessen, da abgeraucht nach einem Tag Betreibszeit.

Doch nichts desto trotz:

Werte sind diesmal mit ratDVD (2 Instanzen) für 50% Last und für 100% Last hab ich zusätzlich Orthos gestartet. 3D-Vollast wurde mim Fellwürfel vom Ati-Tool erreicht.
Im Idle ist Cool´n´Quiet aktiv, keine untervolt-Möglichkeit vom Board aus.

2D: ca. 145W
2D 50% Last: ca. 207W
2D 100% Last: ca. 248W
3D Vollastlast: ca. 300W

System:

Phenom X4 9850 @ Standard
GA-MA790FX-DQ6
4*2 GB G-Skill 1000
2* LG DVD-Brenner
IFX-14 + 1* 120mm XenCore
HD3870
Corsair TX750W
Hiper Osiris + 2* 120 mm XenCore als Gehäuselüfter


----------



## mFuSE (27. August 2008)

kleines Update:

(Zukünftig wechsle ich auch vom "doofen" 3D-Mark zum FelMark Würfel )


*Vergleich Grafikkarten Verbrauch*:

Testsystem:


*Komponente:*
 | 
*Modell*

 Netzteil | Zalman ZM360B-APS
 Mainboard |  Asus P5E-V HDMI (G35 Chipsatz)
 CPU | Intel E4400 @ 3Ghz (300FSB * 10)
 RAM | 8GB Mushkin DIMM Kit SP2-6400DDR2 PC800
 Grafikkarte(n) | eVGA 9800GTX , XFX 700M 9600GT, Gainward 7900GTX
 PCI/PCIe | DVB-C Satelco Easy Watch HDTV, Creative X-FI
 Lüfter | 4* 80mm (@400U/min), Arctic-Cooling AF12025 PWM (@500U/min)
 Festplatte | 2* Seagate ST3500320AS (7200.11 500GB)
 sonst. Laufwerke | Samsung Sata DVD

Testergebnisse:


 | 
*onBoard *
 | 
*7900GTX *
 | 
*9600GT*
| 
*9800GTX*

 BIOS | 106.7 Watt |   146 Watt   |    135 Watt   |   156.4 Watt
 idle @ windesktop |  95 Watt | 134 Watt | 122 Watt | 148.5 Watt
 SuperPI 1M Bench | 115 Watt | 152 Watt | 142 Watt | 169.3 Watt
 Prime95 dual | 138 Watt | 176 Watt | 167 Watt | 189 Watt
 3D Mark06 DeepFreeze | 130 Wat | 203 Wattt | 191 Watt | 241 Watt
 3D Mark06 + Prime95 dual | 142 Watt | 220 Watt | 202 Watt | 254.6 Watt


*Vergleich Netzteil Effizienz*:

Testsystem:


*Komponente:*
 | 
*Modell*

 Mainboard |  Gigabyte P35C-DS3R
 CPU | E2180
 RAM | GEIL PC1000 2GB (2*1GB)
 Grafikkarte(n) | ATI HD3650
 Lüfter | Papst 4412f2gll (@600U/min), Arctic-Cooling AF12025 PWM (@200U/min)
 Festplatte | Seagate 7200.9 300GB
 sonst. Laufwerke | keine

Testergebnisse:


 | 
*Zalman, ZM360B-APS*
 | 
*Corsair, VX450*
 | 
*Corsair, HX520*

 IDLE Desktop |  66 Watt | 
65.3 Watt
 | 69.5 Watt
 Dual Prime | 101.3 Watt | 
99.8 Watt
 | 102.6 Watt
 Prime + Furmark | 132 Watt | 
127 Watt
 | 132 Watt


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (28. August 2008)

Systemdetails:
C2D E6850 @ 3.700 Mhz, 
XFX GTX280XT
4 x HDD Seagate 7200.11 + 7200.10
5 x Lüfter 120mm
4 x Kaltlichtkathode a´30cm
2 x DVD-RW
2 x 2 GB OCZ Reaper @ 1150 Mhz
Zalman-Lüftersteuerung MFC2
Gigabyte P35-DS4 Rev. 2.1
Soundblaster Audigy 2ZS
Thermalright IFX-14
IEE 1394-PCI-Card
BeQuiet P7 DarkPower Pro 650W
Coolermaster Stacker 832

Idle 170-180W
Office+normale Anwendungen bis max. 220 W
Unter Crysis-Vollast 350W
Synthetische Benches wie Furmark spare ich mir, hat nichts
mit der Belastung in der Praxis zu tun.

Greetz


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. August 2008)

Furmark und Prime nutzt du aber, wenn du die übertakteten Komponenten auf Stabilität testest...


----------



## mFuSE (31. August 2008)

Und da jeder eine andere Auflösung, Quality Settings, etc eingestellt hat könnte man ohne synthetische Testwerte keinerlei Vergleiche anstellen


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. September 2008)

So, jetzt kann ich endlich die Werte meines Systems eintragen, da die 4870 endlich da ist.
Im Idle lasse ich den Mediaplayer und Firefox laufen. Allerdings habe ich eine kleine Änderung an der GPU-Auslastung vorgenommen. Im Idle lasse ich den Mediaplayer und Firefox laufen.  Nun teste ich mit Furmark. Der Prozzi wird immer noch per Orthos (2 Instanzen) ausgelastet.
Anmerkung: Der Verbrauch ist primär, also inklusive Verlustleistung des NTs.

Desweiteren wurden die Werte bei Standardtektraten erziehlt. Den Verbrauch mit gesenkter GDDR5-Taktregquenz im Idle, sowie den neuen Last-Verbrauch gebe ich gesondert an.

Alles @ Standard:
2D, ohne Last: ca. *195W*
2D, ohne Last: ca. 230W (ohne C&Q)
2D, 50% Last: ca. 256W
2D, 100% Last: ca. 298W
3D ohne CPU-Last: ca. 328W
3D Vollast: ca. *380W*

Per Fell-Würfel vom Ati-Tool habe ich "3D ohne CPU-Last" gegengetestet: 322W
=> FurMark lastet die Graka ein bisschen stärker aus, als der Fellwürfel vom AtiTool.

Nachdem ich an den Taktraten der Graka gespielt habe (3D: 820/1100)

3D Vollast: ca. *406W*

Wie bereits festegestellt wurde: Meine Planungen haben sich *nach* dem Netzteilkauf gegen CF entschieden. Somit ist das NT hoffnungslos überdimensioniert.

e:/ Das System:

Phenom X4 9850 @ stock
GA-MA790FX-DQ6
HD4870 @ stock
8 GB DDR2-1000er Ram G-Skill @ 800 Mhz
X-Fi Extreme Musik
WD Caviar SE 500GB
2x LG DVD-Brenner
4 x XenCore 120mm Lüfter
Corsair TX750W


----------



## mFuSE (9. September 2008)

Schön böse was die ATI so verbraucht 

Aber hier darf man nicht vergessen:



> Per Fell-Würfel vom Ati-Tool habe ich "3D ohne CPU-Last" gegengetestet: *322W*



Ist das primär - also auch alles was an Verlusten im NT drin ist ...
Damit hat man noch *über 130Watt Reserve*.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. September 2008)

@Kreisverkehr

Würdest du noch dein System + NT im Post editieren? Das wäre ganz nett.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. September 2008)

joa, hab das Sys jetzt reingesetzt.
Falls nochwas fehlt, dann bitte sagen.

Eigentlich hatte ich mir einen Idle-Verbrauch von unter 200W vorgestellt, so quasi ähnlich wie mit einer HD3870. 20W mehr wären ja auch nicht schlimm, aber gleich 70W mehr?


----------



## Ecle (9. September 2008)

Meiner Verbraucht selbst unter Last keine 200W ^^
Hab ja schon gepostet. Je höher die VID desto geringerer Stromverbrauch.
Mein e8400 hat 1,225V


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. September 2008)

hammer.
Aber eins versteh ich nciht wirklich: Der Unterschied zwischen HD3870 und HD4870.

Mittlerweile denke ich i-wie an einen Messfehler bei der 3870...


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. September 2008)

Athlon 64/5000+, Standard
ECS A780GM-A
2x1024 + 2x 256MiB RAM
1 Seagate ST3120026AS
1 NEC CD-ROM

AN einem von zwei 320W CWT NT mit 16A @ 12V.
[highlight]und es hält[/highlight]...


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (25. September 2008)

C2D E6850 @ 3,6 Ghz
2 x 2048 MB OCZ Reaper  PC 800
2 x DVD-RW SATA
3 x HDD SATA
Soundblaster Audigy ZS2
Zalman MFC-2 Lüftersteuerung
5 x 120mm Lüfter
Geforce GTX 280 XT OC
BeQuiet P7 650W

Idle 220 W
Last 350 W
Furmark 390 W

Greetz


----------



## w00tification (7. Oktober 2008)

*CPU:* Intel C2D E6750 @2,665 GHz @1,225V
*CPU-Kühler:* Zalman CNPS9700-Cu *LED* @low (Klasse Kühler übrigens)
*MoBo:* Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3L @333 MHz FSB
*RAM:* OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Platinum Rev.2 (2x 1GiB) @Dual-Channel @400MHz @1,9V
*GPU:* nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS (G92) @729/1890/1026 (GPU/Sha/RAM)
*Netzteil:* Corsair VX450W @450W
*DVD+/-RW:* LG GSA-H66N @18x...whatsoever
*Lüfter:* 2x Aerocool 120mm preinstalled @1200rpm @12V
*OS:* Windows Vista Home Premium SP1
*Software:* Gigabyte Dynamic Energy Saver (kurz: DES)

*Idle (OS,DES):* min. 99W _inkl. Gigabyte DES, Rivatuner underclocking_
*Idle (OS):* min. 110W _inkl. Rivatuner underclocking_
*Load (Furmark, Prime95):* max. 245W _inkl. Rivatuner OC_

Werde noch die Werte nach Übertaktung von CPU und RAM nachliefern - irgendwann.


----------



## mFuSE (7. Oktober 2008)

wow, 99Watt sind für so ne Kiste echt genial 

Das _Gigabyte DES _scheint ja echt was zu bringen


----------



## Kreisverkehr (8. Oktober 2008)

So, nachdem ich nun aus einer alten Pentium D 925 Kiste durch tauschen von Komponenten noch bisl was rausquetschen konnte, will ich die Werte natürlich keinem vorenthalten.
Vorneweg noch eins: ich hatte mich entschieden, "nur" ein 330W-Netzteil von Seasonic zu verbauen (S12II 330W) und nun hab ich auch die echten Werte:

Getestet wurde mit Orthos für Vollast auf beiden Kernen und Furmark für die Graka, da Atitool nur Müll zustandebrachte, also null weitere Auslastung.
Nur Speedstep is fast fürn Arsch, da es den Multi nur auf 12 absenkt...

Idle: *~125W*
2D Vollast: ~220W
3D Vollast: *~245W*

Rein von den Werten hätte eine HD3870 noch locker Platz.

Das Sytem:

Pentium D 925 @ 4,33 Ghz (333*13)
OCZ Vendetta
GA-P35-DS3
8600GT @ stock
2 GB DDR2-667 Corsair ValueRam + 1 Gb NoNameRam 667 Mhz (Team)
Seasonic S12II 330W
300 GB Sata HDD
1*DVD-Brenner
1*CD-Laufwerk
Win XP 32bit

e:/ Leider Gottes ist die CPU einem X2 5600 nicht mal mit 4,33 GHz gewachsen....Geschweige denn einem X2 6000+


----------



## alex0582 (15. Oktober 2008)

so dann will ich auch mal 

Asus Crosshair 2 Formula
BeQuit Straight Power 600W
Amd Athlon X2 4400
2x Zotac 9800GT Amp Edition
2x 1GB A-Data Vitesa Extreme Edition
4x 120er Gehäuselüfter
1x DVD Laufwerk
2x Festpalatten 
1x Gehäusebeleuchtung


Vista Idle :180 Watt
Vollauslastung : 328 Watt

nun hoffe ich das mein 600watt netzteil reicht wenn noch eine 3 graka dazu kommt 8gb speicher und nen neuer cpu  
aber ich denke mal es wird sehr sehr eng werden


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Oktober 2008)

alex0582 schrieb:


> so dann will ich auch mal
> system steht unten
> 
> Vista Idle :180 Watt
> ...



Könntest du noch dein System in den Post editieren. Signaturen ändern sich, der Post nicht.

Dein NT hat nur zwei PCIex Stecker. Bei einer dritten 9800 brauchst du aber wohl auch einen dritten Stecker. Folglich geht das nur über Adapter.

PS > Es wird ausreichen. Da bin ich mir sicher. Würde mich freuen, wenn du dann auch die Leistungsaufnahme hier rein schreibst


----------



## alex0582 (15. Oktober 2008)

so hab es mal geändert 
ich sag mal dein wort in gottes ohr mein netzteil is nen monat alt wenn ich zeit habe nehm ich mal eine graka raus und gucke wieviel watt weniger er verbraucht so kann ich mir ja selber ausrechnen was eine dritte graka ziehen würde

zu den 2 grafikkarten die schon drin sidn war ein adapter stecker dabei somit is die 3 stromversorgung auch gesicher


----------



## Kreisverkehr (16. Oktober 2008)

So...
Ich hab mal aus Spaß meinen Pentium D mit ner HD3870 vermessen-

Vollast auf beiden Kernen wurde wie üblich mit Orthos erzeugt und der Furmark brachte ca. 15W mehr Auslastung als der Fellwürfel von Atitool.
Da ich vergaß den Graka-Treiber zu installieren (nach der Deinstallation+ausbau der GT), hat das Messgerät satte 178W im idle angezeigt. Tja, so kanns kommen.

Aber nun die Werte mit Treiber:

Idle: ~ *134W*
2D 100% Last: ~233W
3D 100% Last: *~340W*

=> der Verbrauch der HD3870 liegt im Idle ca. 10W und in 3D ca.95W höher.
Kaum zu glauben, dass die 8600GT unter Last gar so genügsam ist, die HD dagegen so ein Verschwender.
Andererseits sieht man, dass ein 330W-Netzteil bei so einem Sys bei ca. 82%Auslastung operiert.

Das Sytem:

Pentium D 925 @ 4,33 Ghz (333*13)
OCZ Vendetta
GA-P35-DS3
HD3870 @ stock
2 GB DDR2-667 Corsair ValueRam + 1 GB NoName-Ram 667Mhz (Team)
Seasonic S12II 330W
300 GB Sata HDD
1*DVD-Brenner
1*CD-Laufwerk
Win XP 32bit


----------



## w00tification (17. Oktober 2008)

mFuSE schrieb:


> wow, 99Watt sind für so ne Kiste echt genial
> 
> Das _Gigabyte DES _scheint ja echt was zu bringen


Das bringt's ziemlich, aber nur mit dem BIOS im Auslieferungszustand. Das wäre die Version F4. Mit F9d funktionierte es noch sehr weit sehr gut. Wüsste grade nicht mehr, dass ich Fehlermeldungen erhalten hätte.
Ab BIOS-Version F9 jedoch stürzt das Kontrollprogramm regelmäßig beim Versuch es zu starten ab (WinVista-Fehlermeldung). Der Service, der die eigentliche Leistungsverwaltung ausmacht, läuft und macht auch seinen Job. Nur erstmal das DES-Programm aufkriegen 


*Hier meine Systemwerte nach Übertaktung*
Default-Werte und Ergebnisse stehen weiter oben in einem anderen Post!
*CPU:* Intel C2D E6750 @3,2 GHz @1,35V (1,296V laut CPU-Z)
*MoBo:* Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3L @400 MHz FSB
*RAM:* OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Platinum Rev.2 (2x 1GiB) @Dual-Channel @400MHz @1,9V @4-4-4-15
*GPU:* nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS (G92) @720/1836/1029 (GPU/Sha/RAM)

*Idle (OS,DES):* min. 109W _inkl. Gigabyte DES, Rivatuner underclocking_
*Idle (OS):* min. 110W _inkl. Rivatuner underclocking_
*Load (Furmark, Prime95):* max. 249W _inkl. Rivatuner OC_

Anmerkung
- 2D-Takt der GraKa via Rivatuner auf 151/364/208 (GPU/Sha/RAM)
- EIST und C1E sind durchgehend aktiv. Sind in die Leistungsaufnahmewerte miteinzubeziehen.

Mein Messgerät ist übrigens von Max Bahr und hat die Bezeichnung Unitec EIM-812. Die Abweichung dürfte im Vergleich zum Conrad-Teil nicht sehr groß sein. Trotzdem finde ich selbst schon die Leistungsaufnahme meines Rechner erstaunlich gering ^^ Aber gut: Ich mecker nich.


----------



## mFuSE (17. Oktober 2008)

Das kommt schon hin ^^

eine Festplatte, 2 "kleine" Rammodule und eine G92 GTS. Dazu ein moderat übertakteter Core Duo.


Was mir an Gigabytes DES nicht so gut gefällt das es eine extra Software braucht und ohne nicht funktioniert? 

Das kann man unter Linux dann also schonmal vergessen, auch möchte ich unter Win keine Gigabyte Software am laufen haben :/


----------



## w00tification (17. Oktober 2008)

mFuSE schrieb:


> Das kommt schon hin ^^
> 
> eine Festplatte, 2 "kleine" Rammodule und eine G92 GTS. Dazu ein moderat übertakteter Core Duo.
> 
> ...



Stimmt schon, aber du willst ja bestimmt auch in Windows die Sparfunktion kontrollieren können. Wenn der auf die maximale Einsparung eingestellt ist, dann spürst du das in aktuellen Spielen, dass die CPU nicht ganz hinterherkommt.

Wenn du das also nur im BIOS ein- und ausschalten könntest, müsstest du jedes Mal den Rechner neustarten, um die Option zu deaktivieren. Ist also schon ganz gut so. Funktioniert nur leider nicht mit dem aktuellsten BIOS und ins Download Center von Gigabyte komme ich nicht rein, falls da eine neue Version hausen sollte


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Oktober 2008)

Intel Pentium 4 560 @3,6 Ghz
Sapphire Ati Radeon HD3870 512MB DDR4
4x 512 MB RAM DDR 400
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W
2 Laufwerke
2 Festplatten

Idle 128 W @2,8 Ghz > C1E > 1,24v

3D max 318W @3,6 Ghz > 1,36v > Furmark SM3 Test1

Interessant > im Idle genau so viel Verbrauch wie mit einer X1950pro. Unter Last gerade mal 30W mehr


----------



## devon (30. Oktober 2008)

Da ich mein Enermax Liberty 500W verkauft habe hab ich gerade als Übergangsnetzteil ein tronje Force Majeure 420W also ein 20euro Netzteil, es kann auch meinen Rechner Stabil mit Spannung versorgen bis auf des eine Manko das das Netzteil bei Vollast starke Vibrations und Brummgeräusche von sich gibt --> also eine Graka raus und schon ist das Problem Gelößt hier noch meine werte:

Idle: 207W
Vollast 310W

HW:
E8600 @ Standard
Striker II Extreme 
2GiB DDR3 1600 CL7 1,9V
2 x 8800 GT @ Standard
2 x Spinpoint F1 640
TV Karte 
Diverse Lüfter


----------



## Arrow1982 (31. Oktober 2008)

Habe gerade den ASUS Netzteilleistungsrechner versucht. Katastrophe das Teil. Zeigt mehr als das Doppelte vom Benötigten an.

Mein PC:

Seasonic S12II 380 Watt
Phenom 9750
ASUS M2N-E
X1900 GT rev.2
8GB RAM
4 HDD
2 ODD
X-Fi und Skystar 2

IIRC sind die Verbräuch so gelegen (ist schon ne Zeit her daß ich gemessen habe) Idle 150 Watt und Vollast 280 Watt.

Das heisst das ganze System braucht vielleicht 250 Watt Gleichstrom bei Vollast. Wieso machen die dann so einen Leistungsrechner, der dann 650 behauptet wenn 300 oder 350 genug wären?

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-


----------



## Oso (31. Oktober 2008)

Arrow1982 schrieb:


> ....
> Das heisst das ganze System braucht vielleicht 250 Watt Gleichstrom bei Vollast. Wieso machen die dann so einen Leistungsrechner, der dann 650 behauptet wenn 300 oder 350 genug wären?
> 
> ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-



Mehr Watt= größeres Netzteil= teurer= mehr Umsatz. Geschäftspolitik halt..
Das ist Watt- Wahn mit System!


----------



## asdqwe (31. Oktober 2008)

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Black Edition @ 2,6Ghz und 1,328v
ASUS M3N-H/HDMI / nVidia Geforce 8300 onBoard
2x 1024 MB DDR2-800 1,8v
1x 160GB Western Digital
1x Pinnacle PCIe (TV Karte)
Enermax Pro82+ 385W


Hier meine Ergebnisse:

PC Aus: ~14W
Vista Desktop (mit Aero) IDLE: ~1Ghz *~72W*
Browser mehrere Tabs: 72-90W
Browser mehrere Tabs mit Flash Spiel und "Windows Media Center" : ~103W
Prime95: 2,6Ghz *~109W*


Info: Die CPU taktet sich zwar im Idle herunter, jedoch senkt sich die Spannung nicht (Mainboard kennt die CPU nicht richtig).


----------



## Namaker (2. November 2008)

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3700+ Sockel939 @1200 MHz IDLE, 2641 MHz 3D
Ram: 4*1024 MiB DDR-400@DDR-377
Board: Asrock 939 Dual S-ATA 2
Grafik: Sapphire ATi HD3870 PCIe @297/1097 MHz IDLE, 875/1200 MHz 3D
HDD: Seagate 160 GiB S-ATA 2, Seagate 250 GiB IDE
Laufwerk: Plextor PX-708A

Netzteil:
Zalman ZM460B-APS
Combined Power 3,3V/5V: 152 Watt
+3,3V  	30 A
+5Vsb 	2,5 A
+5V 	30 A
+12V1 	16 A
+12V2 	18 A
-12V 	0,8 A

Desktop: ca. 115W
CPU+Grafik 100% (Furmark): ca. 290W


----------



## gettohomie (10. November 2008)

intel core 2 duo E750 2x 3,4 Ghz + Geforce 8800GTS 512 XXX + Tagan 2Force-II 600 Watt

idel = 130 Watt
3D  = 250 Watt
nur computer 

laut den Zalman lüftersteuerung mit wattzähler


----------



## grubsnek (16. November 2008)

Mein PC: 
Intel C2D E6750 (2,66)
Gigabyte P35C-DS3R
Leadtek 8800 GT 512MB
2 GB Corsair Dominator DHX CL4
450Watt Netzteil von beQuiet
Samsung SP2504C 250 GB Sata
Creative SB Audigy 2 Value
Terratec Cinergy 600
2x LG DVD Laufwerke
Samsung Syncmaster 2043BW (Monitor)

In Windwos: 145-170Watt je nach Auslastung 
Ingame: 220-250Watt

*Beide Werte sind inklusive Monitor* (ca. 40 Watt)


----------



## Pokerclock (16. November 2008)

bitte die SystemKonfig in den Post einfügen. Signaturen ändern sich, der Threadinhalt nicht.


----------



## grubsnek (16. November 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> bitte die SystemKonfig in den Post einfügen. Signaturen ändern sich, der Threadinhalt nicht.



kein Problem


----------



## PDKM (20. November 2008)

Hi, ich hab ma kurz ne Frage.

Ich will mir nen neuen Rechner holen ... bzw. meinen Umbauen wie auch immer. Es sollen folgende Sachen rein.

Main: Gigabyte EP45-DS3R
CPU: E8400
Graka: 9800GTX+
Ram: CORSAIR TWIN2X DHX 1066 4096MB KIT 
HDD: 2 verschiedene (300 und 160 GB)
Laufwerk: 1 x DVD und 1 x DVD-Brenner

Nun hab ich von meinen alten Rechner noch ein 400 Watt Chieftec Netzteil.

Meine Frage nun... Kann das NT die Hardware stützen oder brauch ich ein 500 Watt Netzteil?


----------



## Ecle (20. November 2008)

Müsste gehen. Hab nen e8400 und ne 8800GT mit nem Seasonic S12II 430W


----------



## Firestriker (20. November 2008)

PC inkl. aller Peripherie (Monitor, Lautsprecher usw.)

Standby = 35W
Idle = 202 W
Load = 320 W

Hardware siehe Sysprofile unten


----------



## Pokerclock (20. November 2008)

@ Firestriker 

bitte die Hardware im Thread posten. Die Signatur ändert sich, der Threadinhalt aber nicht mehr


----------



## benjasso (20. November 2008)

Wie schon oft erwähnt, das kann sich ändern. Bitte im Post mit angeben.

Da war ich wohl zu langsam.

@ mods bitte löschen


----------



## Doc_Evil (2. Dezember 2008)

*CPU:* Q6600 @ 2.4GH
*MB:* GB EP35-DS4
*RAM:* 2x 2GB Crucial
*HDD:* 160GB IDE, 250GB SATA
*Grafik:* 8800GTX
*Laufwerk:* LG GH20NS10

*Verbrauch ohne Monitor*

*Hochfahren:* max 178 W
*Idle:* 137 W
*Last *
*CPU: *187 W
*3DM 06: *228 W*
Crysis:* 238 W


----------



## Digger (7. Dezember 2008)

CPU : E8400 @ 3,9 GHz
MB : P5Q Deluxe
Ram : 4GB Corsair Dominator 8500
Graka : HD4870 1GB @standard-takt
HDD : 160GB Hitachi + 1TB Samsung F1  (beise sata)
1x DVD-brenner

NUR PC-Verbrauch:

Idle (xp/musik/inet)
~155W
Load (CoD5)
~ 250W
Load (Furmark/Orthos)
~340 W


----------



## rrallemann (19. Dezember 2008)

Stand by:
3,5W

Idle:
130W

Prime95:
230W

Futremark:
260W


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Dezember 2008)

@rrallemann

Wäre nett, wenn du in den Post noch dein System editierst. Siehe Sig. reicht nicht aus.


----------



## rrallemann (20. Dezember 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> @rrallemann
> 
> Wäre nett, wenn du in den Post noch dein System editierst. Siehe Sig. reicht nicht aus.


 
@Pokerclock

Hallo, was meinst du mit editiern? Welche Daten fehlen noch?
Ohne Monitor
HDD1: WD Velociraptor 300GB
HDD2: Samsung HD403LJ 400GB
ODD: Lite-On DVDRW SH-16A7S


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Dezember 2008)

rrallemann schrieb:


> @Pokerclock
> 
> Hallo, was meinst du mit editiern? Welche Daten fehlen noch?
> Ohne Monitor
> ...



Die hier:


> ASUS P5Q deluxe
> Q9550@ 3.82GHz/Arktic Cooling Freezer 7 pro
> 8800GT 512MB @ 750/1875/1094
> 2x2 GB OCZ 1066 @ 1081/5-5-5-15
> Be Quiet Straight Power 500W



Und welches Straight ists?
E5 oder E6?


----------



## rrallemann (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

es ist ein E6.


----------



## Genim2008 (20. Dezember 2008)

Q6600@3,2Ghz
Corsair Dominator runtergetaktet auf 800Mhz 1,8V
2x HD4870 512MB@default
Asus Rampage Formula
Samsung Spinpoint f1 640GB
Samsung DVD Brenner
Corsair 750W


Stand-by: 10W
Ilde: 300W
Load: 450W<--Grakas&CPU nicht wirklich ganz ausgelastet(3DMark06 alles auf max. und 1680*1050 8xAA/16xAnisotropic {13000P.})


----------



## Nickles (24. Dezember 2008)

> Stand-by: 10W


Heftig!
Da lohnt es sich schon den rechner über die nacht vom netz zu nehmen!


----------



## M4rtin (2. Januar 2009)

Da ich mich auf der Suche nach einem neuem Netzteil befand, hatte ich mich hier angemeldet und bin auch in den zahlreichen Threads  fündig geworden. Hier möchte ich den Verbrauch im Vergleich zum alten Netzteil darlegen.


Netzteile
  LC Power Super Silent LC6550 _(alt)_ 
  Enermax MODU82+ EMD425AWT _(neu)_

PC
  CPU: E6300 @ 2,8GHz @1,20V
Mainboard: Asus P5Q
RAM: 4096mb Mushkin @1002MHz
  Grafikkarte: Gainward HD4850 GS
  Soundkarte: Creative SB Audigy
  Laufwerk: LG GH22LS30
  HDD: 1x Samsung SpinPoint T166 400GB
  Lüfter: 8x Arctic Cooling AF12025L (120mm) @7V 
  Betriebssystem: Vista 32Bit

  Alle Messwerte wurden mit dem Energiekostenmessgerät der Firma Unitec ermittelt.Laut Anleitung kann es zu Messungenauigkeiten um +/-5% kommen.


Messwerte (Grafik wird leider nicht angezeigt) 
http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/8643/vergleichyq8.jpg


Fazit

Der Verbrauch sank durchschnittlich um 35 W, allerdings bin ich mit der Länge des ATX-Kabels unzufrieden. Für eine saubere Verlegung im Cooler Master CM 690 ist es ein Stück zu kurz, weshalb ich es über die Grafikkarte legen musste (http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/594/dscf1752tm9.jpg). Da war das Alte besser. Der Standby-Verbrauch könnte auch niedriger sein, allerdings ist dies für mich egal, da ich ihn eh komplett vom Netz nehme sobald er ausgeschaltet ist.


MfG Martin


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2009)

Dann wollen wir doch mal Rekorde brechen.

Verbrauch:
Standby/Heruntergefahren: 15Watt
2D/Idle: ~120Watt
3D Vollast(Furmark+Prime):~475Watt

System:
CPU: Q6600@3560MHz@1,44V 
Mobo: Biostar Tpower I45
Graka: HD 2900XT 864/882Mhz
NT: Seasonic S12 500Watt

C1E und Idle-Untertaktung der Graka(von Hand auf 300/300@0,9V) sind aktiv.

Was mich wirklich stört ist der Standby-Verbrauch, da machen entweder NT oder Mobo großen Quatsch.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Januar 2009)

Da die PCGH-PCs recht neue Hardware verbaut haben, stelle ich jetzt mal kurz eine Systemauflistung hier online. 

Bei meiner Auflistung verlinke ich dann auf diesen Thread. Eine Übersicht gibt es im Anhang, dort sind alle PCGH-PC aufgelistet mit Angabe zum Stromverbrauch in 2D und 3D.


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Januar 2009)

E6400 @3,2ghz mit 1,4V
Gigabyte P35C-DS3R
Corsair 2x1gb 800mhz
His HD4850 IceQ4
Wasserpumpe Aqastream (die alte version)
Tagan TG400-U33

Idle:100Watt
Last:250Watt (2xPrime Orthos und Fur Rendering)


----------



## alex0582 (10. Januar 2009)

Intel Atom 330
Intel D945GCLF2
2GB ocz ddr 800
500w no name netzteil

idle :    46 watt
vollast: 50 watt

das sind mal feine werte


----------



## SilentKilla (14. Januar 2009)

Ich hab eben mit Erschrecken feststellen müssen, dass das Anheben der Spannung bei meinem Q6600 von 1,325 auf 1,5V und 400 Mhz mehr, von 3200 auf 3600, satte 100 Watt mehr Leistung kostet. Statt 300 W des gesamten Systems sind es nun 400 W . Voll abgefahren.


----------



## Arrow1982 (19. Januar 2009)

Habe nun meinen Rechner umgebaut:

Gigabyte MA790PDS4H, AMD 790GX
Phenom 9750, 2,4 Ghz, CnQ enabled
Seasonic S12II 380 Watt
4 HDD
2 ODD
ASUS 4850 Matrix
X-Fi extreme Audio
Skystar 2 DVB-S
8 GB corsair 5-5-5-18 xT

--> Idle = 145 Watt
--> Vollast (4 x Prime + 3D Mark) = 330 Watt

Mein altes Board gehört jetzt meinem Frauchen: Denke mal der versuchte Spagat zwischen minimaler Stromaufnahme für Surf/Schreibbetrieb/Fernsehen und gelegentlichem Spielen (auch Battlefield wenn mein Bruder mal da ist) ist mir gelungen:

Athlon 4850e, CnQ enabled
ASUS M2N-E Nforce 570 Ultra
Bequiet Straightpower 350 Watt
1 HDD (WD 320GB, 1 Platter)
1 ODD
Club 3D 4650, passive
Audigy 2 ZS
4 GB (2xCorsair + 2xOCZ 5-5-5-18 2T)

--> Idle = 80 Watt
--> Prime, 2 Threads = 120 Watt
--> Vollast (Prime 2x und 3D Mark) = 150 Watt


----------



## Rayd (21. Januar 2009)

Hi
meine Daten:

CPU: Q9550 @ 4,2Ghz
Ram: 2x2GB Corsair XMS3
Grafik: 2x 4870x2  (840Mhz/1850Mhz)
HDD: 2x Raptor 74GB
Laufwerk: Sony DVD

Netzteil:
Be Quiet Dark Power PRO 850W
+3,3V                                               28 A 
                                                                             +5Vsb                                               4 A  
+5V                                               30 A  
+12V1                                               20 A  
+12V2                                               20 A  
+12V3                                               20 A  
+12V4                                               20 A  
+12V Gesamt                                               68 A  
-12V                                               0,8 A

Desktop: max. 300W
CPU 100% max 460W
CPU+Grafik 100%max. 869W         

Gruß
     Rayd

PS: Die Effizienz des Nt´s liegt bei max. 88% !


----------



## maGic (21. Januar 2009)

Meine PC:
Athlon 64X2 5000+@3GHz
ASus M3n-HT
2x Geforce 9800GTX

Tagan 2ForceII 400-U33

ilde  (HybridPower in EnergieSparModus)   85Watt
load (HybridPower in EnergieSparModus)  120Watt
Ilde  (hybridpower in PerformanceModus) 190Watt
Load(hybridpower in PerformanceModus) 250Watt bei Spiele ohne SLI Unterstützung(ATI Tool)
Load(hybridpower in PerformanceModus) 360Watt bei Spiele MIT SLI Unterstützung (3Dmark2003 Abschnitt troll lairs)

Man kann erkennen ob, Games SLI benutzt, erkennen:   Stromverbrauch


----------



## totovo (21. Januar 2009)

so also... mit CPU und Graka OC habe ich folgende Werte gemessen:
Idle 220W
Vollast mit Prime und Furmark 498w
bei Spielen 340w


----------



## JimBeam (30. Januar 2009)

Amd Sempron LE-1150 @ 1Ghz/0,8Volt
Asrock ALiveNF7G-HDready (nforce 630a)
1x2GB Team Group DDR2-800 @ 1,8V
32GB Transcend SSD (TS32GSSD25S)
WLAN USB-Stick
80W Pico PSU + 80W externes 12V Tischnetzteil

Windows Desktop: *~26W*
Prime95:              *~30W*

Nur zum Vergleich, mit gleicher Konfiguration und einem Tagan TGA380-U01 hatte ich 46W im idle.


----------



## devon (5. Februar 2009)

Tests mit Voltcraft Energy Check 3000
Stand BY :   *0,8W*
Bios :         * 200W*
Windows :   *220W*
Prime :        *254W*
Prime + Furmark *332W*

*Hardware: *
E8600 @ 4Ghz @ 1,3V
2 x 8800GT @ Standard
EVGA 790i Ultra 
4GB 1600mh cl7 @ 1,95V
Audigy 2 ZS
Spinpoint F1 640GB
BeQuiet DarkPowerPro 850W
Wakü
*Extrem Tests:*
CPU @1,70V Prime 314,6W Windows 247W
CPU @1,70V + Graka @ 1,5V Prime : *385W*   Prime + Furmark: *796W*
CPU @1,75V + Graka @ 1,5V Prime : *432W*   Prime + Furmark: *844W*

*Bildschirm Asus MW221U*
Standby 0W
Windows 36,4W

*Laptop Dell XPS M1530*
StandBy* 0W*
Windows *45W*
Prime *60W*
Prime + Furmark *82W
Hardware Laptop:
*Intel T7220 C2D T7250
Nvidia 8600M GT
Dell GM965
2GB DDR2 666Mhz CL5


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Februar 2009)

@devon

Schreib bitte noch die genaue Konfig. vom Laptop hin. 844W ist schon krass.


----------



## wrath0203 (5. Februar 2009)

idle 110 W (standard)
idle 115 W (oced, eist ist aktiviert!)

load 170 W (standard nur CPU Orthos)
load 270 W (standard Orthos und Furmark)

load 193 W (oced nur CPU Orthos)
load 300 W (oced Orthos und Furmark)

Messgerät: Unitec EIM-812

*ll* E6850@3,0 GHz (standard) @3,6 GHz (oced) *ll* Xigmatek Achilles *ll* MSI P35 Neo2 *ll* 4x1 Gb Patriot PDC22G6400LLK  @ 833 MHz (2,1V) (standard) @ 900 MHz (2,3V) (oced)* ll* Powercoler ATI HD4850 PCS+ @ 2D: 335/500 @1,006 V 3D: 685/1060 MHz @ 1,158 V *ll* Enermax 82+Pro 625 *ll* 1x Seagate Barracuda 10 250 Gb *ll *1 x Seagate Barracuda 11 500 Gb *ll *Win XP/WinVista Dual-Boot* ll* 2 x 140 mm Scythe Kaze Maru *ll* 3 x  120 mm Scythe Kama Flex *ll* 1 x 120 mm Arctic Cooling PWM (in Scythe Karma Bay) *ll* 1 x 120 mm CM Lüfter *ll* CM RC 690 *ll*


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Februar 2009)

@wrath > bitte auch dein System in den Post schreiben. Verweis auf die Sig. reicht nicht aus.


----------



## wrath0203 (5. Februar 2009)

alles klar! erledigt, die fehlenden messungen kommen morgen...


----------



## wrath0203 (6. Februar 2009)

So, jetzt sind alle werte komplett....


----------



## overkill_KA (8. Februar 2009)

Hi.

Möchte bald eine neue Grafikkarte anschaffen.

Und zwa noch eine zweite 260GTX.

Mir ist klar, dass mein 550W NT das nicht schafft (nich gerade guter Wirkungsgrad)

Jetzt ist die Frage wie ich mein Sys dimensionieren soll vom Verbrauch:

System:
-Q6600 @ 3GHz  /  @ 3,5GHz -> 1,4V
-Evga 790i
-2*260GTX in SLI
-2 SATA HDDs
-2 Laufwerke
-8 120mm LED Lüfter (CPU Lüfter inbegriffen)  
-1 250mm LED Lüfter

so viele Lüfter wegen Antec Twelve Hundred 

Ich habe so geacht um die 700W ?

Danke schon mal für Antworten


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Februar 2009)

Ein neues Spielzeug, dass ich für einen Freund zusammengebaut habe. 500 € insgesamt. Präferenzen > Spielen, spielen, spielen...

*AMD Athlon X2 7750 BE @ 2,7Ghz*
Gigabyte MA78G-DS3H
*XfX Ati Radeon HD4850 512MB DDR3*
A-DATA Vitesta DDR2 800 4GB
Antec Three Hundred
Samsung F1 320GB
*Tagan TG500-U33 II "Superrock" 500W* (hätte man auch kleiner haben können, aber der Herr wollte es so)

*Werkseinstellung*
*Stand By* > *24W*
*2D Win XP Idle Energiesparmodie an CPU @1,35Ghz 1,03V* > *115W*
*3d Win XP Call of Duty 4 CPU @2,7 Ghz 1,301V* > *195W*
*Furmark + Prime95* > *230W

Untertakten
2D WIN XP IDLE Energiesparmodie an CPU @1,35Ghz 0,96V > 109W
Prime95 CPU-Auslastung CPU @2,7Ghz 1,248V > 163W
Furmark + Prime95 > 225W
*


----------



## Isoroku (11. Februar 2009)

Testsystem:

Komponente:    	 Modell

Netzteil 	            beQuiet! ? 470 Watt
Mainboard 	 Gigabyte M57SLI-S4
CPU 	            AMD Phenom 9500 (@1,18 V [CPU-Z])
RAM 	            2GB A-Data DIMM Kit 6400DDR2 PC800
Grafikkarte 	HD 3850
Lüfter 	           2* 120mm (@800U/min), Scythe
Festplatte 	1* Seagate ST3300320AS (7200.11 320GB)
sonst. Laufwerke 	LG GDR 8164B
                                  LG ... H50L



Testergebnisse:

2D (mit Boinc) 163 W
3D (mit Boinc) 198 W

gemessen mit Strommessgerät aus dem Baumarkt für 10 €


----------



## SlimShady99 (14. Februar 2009)

Testsystem:

Cpu: Intel C2D E6550@2456MHz 
Ram: OCZ Reaper 2GB DDR2 800@421MHz
Motherboard: Asus P5Q
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Ati HD4850 @Doppelslot-Kühler
Lüfter: 3*80mm; Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro; 1*40mm;
Festplatte: WD 320GB
Laufwerk: LG - DVD-Brenner
Tastratur: Logitech G15
Maus: Logitech G3
Netzteil: LC Power 550W
=================
Testergebnisse:

Idle(Windows Vista Desktop): 132 W
Last(Prime95 ONLY): 171 W
Last (Furmark ONLY): 222W
Last(Furmark + Prime 95): 262 W
Aus: 8 W


----------



## Digger (15. Februar 2009)

Digger schrieb:


> CPU : E8400 @ 3,9 GHz
> MB : P5Q Deluxe
> Ram : 4GB Corsair Dominator 8500
> Graka : HD4870 1GB @standard-takt
> ...




hab mein netzteil ganz vergessen : Enermax Modu82+ 625W


----------



## Lynx (23. Februar 2009)

CPU: X2 5000+ BE
RAM: G.Skill 4gb ddr2 800 cl5
MB: MSI K9N NEO
Graka: Colorful 9600 GT
HDD: 2x wd6400aaks
laufwerk: 1x brenner
NT: Xilence power XP450 (450W)
Lüfter: 2x 92 mm Scythe Kama-Flex 
          1x 120 mm Scythe S-Flex

recht ausführlich:


```
graka@ 742/1700/1080
stock idle                                       : 124W
stock prime                                      : 171W
stock dualtoast                                  : 178W
stock prime+3dm06                                : 210W      220W
stock prime+toast+openglburner                   : 238W      244W

fsb 215 1.2v multi 13 idle                       : 118W
fsb 215 1.2v multi 13 prime                      : 162W
fsb 215 1.2v multi 13 dualtoast                  : 166w
fsb 215 1.2v multi 13 prime+3dm06                : 200W      210W
fsb 215 1.2v multi 13 prime+toast+openglburner   : 226W      235W

fsb 215 1.3v multi 13 idle                       : 124W
fsb 215 1.3v multi 13 prime                      : 179W
fsb 215 1.3v multi 13 dualtoast                  : 186W
fsb 215 1.3v multi 13 prime+3dm06                : 218W      226W
fsb 215 1.3v multi 13 prime+toast+openglburner   : 230W      254W 

fsb 215 1.35v multi 14.5 idle                    : 130W 
fsb 215 1.35v multi 14.5 prime                   : 200W
fsb 215 1.35v multi 14.5 dualtoast               : 209W
fsb 215 1.35v multi 14.5 prime+3dm06             : 240W      245W
fsb 215 1.35v multi 14.5 prime+toast+openglburner: 264W      269W



GPU Caps Viewer: open gl burner msaa 16x 400x400
```
gemessen mit Voltcraft Energy Check 3000


----------



## Wire_Damage (1. März 2009)

1x CPU AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE @ 3,01GHZ = Standard Takt
1x Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H 790GX
2x 4096MB Corsair PC2-800 CL4 TWIN2X4096-6400C4DHX
1x Sapphire HD4850 DualSlot 512MB 2xDVI/TV
1x Samsung F1 500GB HD501LJ/HD502IJ 
1x Seagate Barracuda 200GB
1x NT Corsair HX620W

Idle: 160W
WIC Benchmark: 265W !!!
Ausgeschaltet (nur USB Hubs versorgt) 1,7W
Gemessen mit Voltcraft VC 940


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. März 2009)

CPU: Core2Quad Q6600@3,51GHz 1,36vCore
MB: Gigabyte X38-DS5
Ram: 2x2048 DDR2 1000 @ 975MHz Cl 5-5-5-12
Grafik: GeForce GTX 285
HDD: Samsung F1 1TB
Laufwerk: DVDRW LG

Netzteil:
Enermax Liberty 500W
+3.3V: 28A
+5V : 30A
+12V1: 22A
+12V2: 22A
+12VCombined: 32A


Desktop idle: 175W
4x Prime95: 280W
3x Prime95 + Furmark: 550W
Crysis HQ max: 420W


----------



## Nobbis (13. März 2009)

5200er (2x2600Mhz) Windsor EE 1024 L2 Cache
4GB 1000er G-Skill
m3a78-em
HD3200 onboard
1x 7200rpm Platte von WD
optisches LW
OCZ ModStream 500W
keine Lüfter oder Lampen
CnQ on

Windows (Browser, Office, Chat, Klimbim): 53Watt
CPU 100% dank Prime: 97Watt
CPU 100% + ATI Tool flauschiger Würfel: 107Watt

gemessen mit zwei unterschiedlichen Geräten um Toleranzen zu erkennen, Ergebnisse aber ähnlich


----------



## Astaroth (15. März 2009)

Wie siehts mit dem Enermax Pro 425 Watt aus. Reicht das für nen Phenom II mit GTX260 und 4GB Ram wenn man den Prozessor evtl noch etwas übertakten will?
Oder könnte ich es sogar wagen mit  meinem LC-Power Scorpio das 480 Watt hat und auf beiden 12V Schienen 18A hat so ein System zu betreiben? Kann da was passieren wenn das nicht klappt?


----------



## Pokerclock (15. März 2009)

Kurz gesagt, sollte es passen mit dem Enermax. Probieren!

Das LC-Power würde ich aber nicht verwenden. Noch nicht mal testen. Da riskierst du noch das Leben deiner Hardware.


----------



## poiu (16. März 2009)

ja lass das mal mit dem LC-Power  


wenn du keine kohle hast SilverPower SS-500 ~50€


----------



## Astaroth (16. März 2009)

Was ist von dem Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R zu halten? Klingt auch recht gut, hat ja auch ne 80+ Zertifizierung, hab ich dann noch genügend Reserven, auch zum OCen?


----------



## poiu (16. März 2009)

laut c´t test soll es nicht schlecht sein und sehr leise ! 

aber sonst kA , hab auch bis jetzt kein Review gesehen bzw wo AC das teil bauen lässt!

es gibt sogar einen Test 

http://www.technic3d.com/article-78...on-550rf-500w-netzteil-erfrischend-anders.htm

aber ich persöhnlich finde die tests dort grotte!

es gibt noch die zwei : Test1 Test 2


----------



## Olstyle (16. März 2009)

Das Fusion wird bei Seasonic gefertigt.

Für Tests muss man nur auf der Herstellerseite den Award-Links folgen:
Arctic Cooling


----------



## poiu (16. März 2009)

als ich die bilder vom inneren gesehen habe , hatte ich schon denn verdacht ! 

kein wunder das es brauchbar ist!


----------



## Hanske (17. März 2009)

Tach schön! 

Mal ne Frage um meine Unsicherheiten zu beseitigen... habe mir vorgestern ne hd4870x2 bestellt, war ein Schnäppchen bei Ebay, habe also relativ denkbefreit zugeschlagen 

im nachhinein kamen mir doch bedenken ob das passt...
das restliche System

Q9450 3.4ghz oc
4gb 800 mhr
Asus pq5 deluxe
X-Fi Extreme Music
1 Sata HDD 
1 DVD/RW Drive ... diverse Lüfter

und das Tagan Pipe Rock 600 Watt... habe die ganze Sache durch nen Netzteilrechner gejagt, knapp 550 Watt unter 100 % Peak, das Tagan hat ne 83-84 % Effizienz. Wären dann 501 Watt effiziente Leistung,habe ich damit die optimale Aussnutzung des Netzteiles überschritten oder habe ich was falsch verstanden???? In wieweit kann ich solchen Rechnern glauben schenken? ----> http://www.extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine


----------



## Pokerclock (17. März 2009)

Zunächst einmal ist der Thread eigentlich für Wattmessungen mit entsprechenden Messgeräten gedacht. Für Beratungen lieber einen extra Thread erstellen oder in bestehende Threads schreiben, die thematisch passen.

Zur Frage:

Die Wattrechner zeigen eher zu viel, als zu wenig. Vor allem Rechner von NT-Herstellern sind für den Popo. Im Zweifel würde ich es ausprobieren und mit Furmark und Prime95 parallel testen.


----------



## willowman (30. März 2009)

So, um Pokerclock glücklich zu machen poste ich mal hier rein 

Stromverbrauch vom Rechner meiner besseren Hälfte; 

:::System:::

CPU: AMD Athlon X2 BE 2300/2400 (heute wär das wohl der 4450e); 2,3GHz
Board: GigaByte GA-M56S-S3; AM2; Chipsatz: nForce 560 
Grafikkarte: AMD Ati HD 3600
Ram: A-DATA DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800 Kit
Optische L.: SATA LG DVD Brenner
Festplatten: IDE Samsung 400GB + IDE Maxtor 160GB
Netzteil: unbekannt, ich denke das war Noname mit 300Watt oder so...

Ich werd das netzteil editieren, sobald ich dazu komm den rechner mal aufzuschrauben...
Die Grafikkarte editier ich dann auch nochmal, müsst aber ne Sapphire sein...

:::Messwerte:::

Bios: 117 Watt
Idle: 91 Watt
Idle (1GHz Takt): 83 Watt
Last (Crysis): 135 Watt
Last (720p Video, MP4+H264): 95 Watt
Last (720p Video, MKV+H264): 111 Watt

So, der Idle Wert hat mich eher negativ überrascht, der Last Wert ist ja eigentlich ganz gut 

Werd' später dann noch das ganze von meinem System posten.

mfg, willowman


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. März 2009)

Schau nochmal nach, was für ein Netzteil du drin hast, Bezeichnung und so weiter.

Bei einem uralten NoName NT, hat man sowas halt mal...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (6. April 2009)

So, nach der "neuen" Graka

2D/Leerlauf:                125W
2D/Mittlere Belastung:   <160W
2D/Orthos:                  192W
3D/Orthos+Furmark:      213W

System:

5000+ BE @ 3,2 GHz @ 1,472V
Asus M3A78 Pro
8800GTS G92 (Idle: 324/810/493, Last: 792/1890/1172)
WD Caviar Blue 320GB
WD Caviar 500GB
X-Fi Extreme Audio
Corsair VX550W
2x DVD-Brenner


----------



## II NeMeX II (10. April 2009)

Hallo,

Ich bin grade ein wenig durcheinander, ich weiß einfach nicht welches Netzteil ich nun kaufen soll für mein System.

Würde das Enermax Pro82+ 425 Watt reichen oder soll ich doch zur etwas teureren Variante mit 525 Watt greifen? 

Wichtig ist das in ein paar Monaten eine neue Grafikkarte reinkommt! 
Für Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß


----------



## palladium (2. Mai 2009)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit dem Enermax Pro 425 Watt aus. Reicht das für nen Phenom II mit GTX260 und 4GB Ram wenn man den Prozessor evtl noch etwas übertakten will?
> Oder könnte ich es sogar wagen mit meinem LC-Power Scorpio das 480 Watt hat und auf beiden 12V Schienen 18A hat so ein System zu betreiben? Kann da was passieren wenn das nicht klappt?


 

Habe das Endermax Pro 82+ mit 425W und die reichen bei mir...habe einen PH II X3 mit GTX 260 und 4GB RAM...max. Verbrauch bei Assasins Creed inkl. 24" Monitor und höchsten Einstellungen: 280 Watt...-30/40 Watt für den Monitor müssten es grob 240 Watt für das System / das Netzteil sein.

Gruß Michael


----------



## bschicht86 (19. Mai 2009)

WaKü
CPU: Phenom 940BE @3,75GHz AM2+ 1,45V
Board: M3A32-MVP @2,66GHz NB-Takt 1,45V
Ram: 4x1024 Corsair DDR2-8888, 2,4V
Grafik: 2x 4870x2 @812/950
Sound: X-Fi Fatal1y Titanium
HDD: 2x Maxtor 1TB, 2x Hitachi Ultrastar 1TB
Laufwerk: 2x LG BD-RW

Netzteil:
Thermaltake Toughpower 1KW
+3.3V: 30A  max. ~100W
+5V : 30A  max. ~150W
+12V: 82A  max. ~984W; dürfte reichen, um einen kalten Diesel zu starten

Desktop: ca. 300W wohlbemerkt ohne C&Q und so`n schnickschnack
Normal Gaming : ca. 630W (High Quality, 1600x1200)
3D Vantage: max. 940W

Ein wahrer Stromfresser, aber wie man sieht, ist das NT "genau" richtig...

Da ich 4 GraKa´s nur in 3DMark brauche, hab ich von einer X2 sämtliche PCIe-Stecker gezogen. Funktioniert, wird nur nicht mehr im Geräte-Manager gelistet...
Obige Messung ist mit 4 GraKa´s


----------



## Mr_Lachgas (24. Mai 2009)

System
CPU: AMD Phenom X4 9750 95 watt version standardtakt 1,28 V
Board: ASUS M3N-H/HDMI
Ram: Corsair XMS2 2x 2048 MB DDR2-800 1,8 V
Grafik: NV Geforce 7600 GS Sonic von Xpertvision 450 MHz GPU 1 GHz Ramtakt
Sound onboard
Laufwerke: 1x WD Caviar Blue Sata 640 GB, 1x LG DVD-RW GH20NS Sata
eine 1GBit LAN PCI Karte
3x 120 mm LED Lüfter
1x 250 mm Lüfter
1x 110 mm CPU Lüfter + 3fach Laser LED

Netzteil: Coba Nitrox IT-7750SG Rev 2.0 Limited Alu Edition
+3.3V: 30A max.
+5V : 28A max. 
zusammen 180 watt
+12V: 65A max. 720 watt


im Idle sind es 105 Watt
mit CPU Last sind es 196 Watt
mit CPU und Grafiklast sind es 206 watt


http://www.abload.de/img/neu5kku.jpg


----------



## Olstyle (29. Mai 2009)

Ein kleiner Gruß an alle die meinen für Single GPU und Single CPU reicht ein 400W Netzteil:

System:
CPU: Q6600@3560MHz@1,44V 
Mobo: Biostar Tpower I45
Graka: MSI GTX280 OC
NT: Sapphire FirePSU 625W (quasi baugleich zum Enermax Modu)


Verbrauch:
2D/Idle mit einem Monitore: ~95Watt
2D/Idle mit zwei Monitoren(Graka taktet sich dann nicht runter): ~130Watt
einfaches 3D(3D-Mark 03): 305Watt maximal
3D SuperVollast(Furmark+Linpack): 513Watt maximal

Gemessen wurde mit einem Gerät von düwi.


----------



## Doc_Evil (29. Mai 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Gruß an alle die meinen für Single GPU und Single CPU reicht ein 400W Netzteil:
> 
> System:
> CPU: Q6600@*3560MHz@1,44V *
> ...


Beim übertakten steigt der Verbrauch ja auch exponenziell nach oben


----------



## ruf!o (2. Juni 2009)

So dann mal mein System:

System:
CPU: C2D E6750@ EKL Groß'clockner
Gigabyte P35-DS3
GPU: Palit GTX 260-216 55nm Sonic 
Ram: 2*1gb MDT + 2*2gb A-Data (alle 6400)
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F1 1TB, Western Digital Caviar Blue 320gb
NT: BQ Straight Power E5-450W
dazu noch 2*120 NoName Gehäuslelüfter 

Habe folgende Messungen gemacht:

CPU @ 2,0GHZ @ 1,00 VCORE
Idle  : 105W-115W
LOAD (Prime+Furmark) : 270W-275W
LOAD CPU only : ~120W
LOAD GPU only : ~260W

CPU @ 3,4GHZ @ 1,3125 VCORE
Idle  : 120W-125W
LOAD (Prime+Furmark) : 325W-330W
LOAD CPU only : ~170W
LOAD GPU only :  280W-290W

Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## RedBrain (21. Juni 2009)

*CPU:*AMD ATHLON 64 X2 5000+ "Brisbane" @2,60Ghz (Originaltakt)
*BOARD:*GigaByte GA-M56S-S3
*CHIPSATZ:* nFORCE 560
*RAM:* 2x 2048 MB DDR2-800 von GEIL
*GPU:* ATI RADEON HD4670 mit 512MB GDDR3 PCI-e x16 (Originaltakt)
*HDD:* 500GB Western Digital Caviar Blue
*LW:* LG DVD-RW DL Brenner
*NT:* LC Power LC6420 (420W)
*FAN:* 2x nervige gehäuselüfter (120mm)
*TV:* TECHNISAT SKYSTAR HD2 PCI

*Aus:* 14W
*Leerlauf:* 84W
*Volllast*:* 187W

*Supreme Commander FA mit ~200 Atombomben auf ein ziel


----------



## riedochs (24. Juni 2009)

*CPU:*Intel Xeon E3110 @ 3 GHz (Originaltakt), untervoltet auf 1Volt Vcore
*BOARD:*GigaByte GA-EP35-DS3R
*CHIPSATZ:* Intel P35
*RAM:* 2x 2048 MB DDR2-800 und 2x 1024 MB DDR2-800 (Beides Corsair XMS2)
*GPU:* ATI 4870 1GB (Palit Sonic)
*HDD:* 1x 160GB WD + 1x 750GB Samsung F1
*LW:* 3x optisch
*NT:* Seasonic S12 II - 330W
*CPU-Kühler: *passiv mit Scythe Ninja CU

*Aus:* -
*Leerlauf:* reiche ich noch nach.
*Volllast:* 207W


----------



## Spinal (26. Juni 2009)

Habe heute mal 2 Systeme gemessen:

1. System
Intel Core2Duo E6600
2 GB Ram
Geforce 8800 GTX
Gigabyte P965 DS4 Board
Corsair HX520 Netzteil

Windows XP Leerlauf: ca. 150 Watt
Prime/Furmark Vollast: ca. 350 Watt
Spiele: ca. 200 - 250 Watt

2. System
Phenom 2 X4 955
4 GB Ram
Geforce GTX 285
Gigabyte 790X UD4P Board
Corsair HX850 Netzteil (Ja ja, ich weiß, ist übertrieben  )

Vista Leerlauf: 115 Watt
Prime/Furmark Vollast: 380 Watt
Spiele (je nach Spiel): 250 - 340 Watt

Mit kommen die Werte vom Core2Duo etwas hoch vor. 150 Watt Leerlauf? Dabei habe ich ein BIOS auf die Grafikkarte geflasht, bei der im Leerlauf die Taktraten deutlich gesenkt werden.
Das sind erste Tests, wenn sich was gravierend ändern sollte, schreibe ich es rein.

Gemessen mit Energy Check 3000

bye
Spinal


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Juni 2009)

*@ Spinal*

Bitte bei den Systemen noch das verwendete NT im Beitrag editieren. Das wäre nett. Danke!


----------



## terorkrümel (26. Juni 2009)

so kaufe mir heute so ne uhr und dann kann ich auch mitmachen.
könnt ja schonmal schätzen 
mein System:

AMD Athlon 5050e
MSI K9VGM-V
Nvidia GeForce 9800GTX EVGA
1GB Ram 800Mhz
500GB HDD
1*DVD Brenner
4*120mm red led 
Trust 520W pro PSU

MFG


----------



## AMDSempron (1. Juli 2009)

CPU: Intel E6600 2,4GHz @ 3,38GHz, 1,41V
Mainboard: Abit ix38 QuadGT
Grafikkarten: ATI Radeon HD4850 Crossfire
RAM: 2x Corsair DDR2 800 2GB
Gehäuse: Chieftec DX-01 alias CS-601
Netzteil: Zalman ZM460B-APS
3HDDs

idle: 197W
Last: 382W

entgegen der landläufigen Meinung is das Netzteil nich mal annähernd ausgelastet obwohl da 2 GraKas dranhängen^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. Juli 2009)

AMDSempron schrieb:


> CPU: Intel E6600 2,4GHz @ 3,38GHz, 1,41V
> Mainboard: Abit ix38 QuadGT
> Grafikkarten: ATI Radeon HD4850 Crossfire
> RAM: 2x Corsair DDR2 800 2GB
> ...




warum landläufige meinung 
ist doch klar das die das netzteil nicht überlasten bei ca.110watt unter vollauslastung. brauch mit meinem e6400@3ghz und einer 4850er auch nur 250watt


----------



## AMDSempron (1. Juli 2009)

ja klar, aber wenn du den Großteil der User hier fragst welches NT ich brauch dann hätte garantiert keines unter 500W. 380W primärseitig machen bei 80% Effizienz (Mein NT hat vermutlich nicht so viel) 304W sekundär, ich käme also auch noch mit einem 300W NT aus, nur leider gibt es so etwas ja nicht mit so vielen Steckern...


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2009)

Nimmt man wiederum die Faustregel dass ein System im Idealfall bei um die 50% Last betrieben werden sollte, aber auf jeden Fall bei über 80% Last auf Dauer abbaut passt es wiederum ganz gut.

Davon abgesehen stellt sich noch die Frage was du unter "Last" verstehst. Bei mir sind z.B. 200W zwischen einem normalen Benchmark(3D Mark 03) und wirklich voller Last.


----------



## Spinal (2. Juli 2009)

Ich habe noch einen:

Athlon64 X2 4200+ (Brisbane)
Radeon X1900XT 256 MB
2 GB Ram
1 Festplatte
MSI MicroATX Board mit Nforce4 Chipsatz
Chieftec 450 Watt Netzteil

Idle: 95 Watt
Vollast (Furmark/Prime95) 230 Watt

bye
Spinal


----------



## majorguns (2. Juli 2009)

Mein Rechner:
Intel E6400 @ 3,2 gHz
ATI HD 4850
2x 2GB Corsair Dominator
Gigabyte EP45-DS3L
X-FI XTREME Music 
genaueres im Sysprofile

Idle: 150 Watt 
Crysis: 250 Watt
Last mit Furmark und Prime 95 gleichzetig: 350 Watt
Gemessen mit einem Messgerät der Stadtwerke


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Juli 2009)

wtf dein sys braucht mal eben 100watt mehr als meins o.O



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> E6400 @3,2ghz mit 1,4V
> Gigabyte P35C-DS3R
> Corsair 2x1gb 800mhz
> His HD4850 IceQ4
> ...


----------



## RedBrain (4. Juli 2009)

RedBrain schrieb:


> *CPU:*AMD ATHLON 64 X2 5000+ "Brisbane" @2,60Ghz (Originaltakt)
> *BOARD:*GigaByte GA-M56S-S3
> *CHIPSATZ:* nFORCE 560
> *RAM:* 2x 2048 MB DDR2-800 von GEIL
> ...



update! Von Pentium 4 Netzteil zu LC Power LC6420 (420W) umgeschrieben.


----------



## Derber-Shit (5. Juli 2009)

RedBrain schrieb:


> update! Von Pentium 4 Netzteil zu LC Power LC6420 (420W) umgeschrieben.


 
Das Netzteil hab ich auch noch in meinem alten PC drinne...  

AMd Phenom 9950 BE mit 140W TDP 
2 GB DDR2 800
GF 8800GTS 512
SB X-Fi Extreme Music
Killer NIC M1 
Pioneer Blu-ray Laufwerk
WD Raptor
Netzteil: Corsair HX1000W


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2009)

@Derber-Shit:
Da fehlen noch Messwerte  .


----------



## Derber-Shit (5. Juli 2009)

ja die kommen noch... das netzteil hab ich erst seit gestern und mein messgerät find ich grad nich... bins grad am suchen.


----------



## terorkrümel (6. Juli 2009)

AMD Athlon 5050e
MSI K9VGM-V
Nvidia GeForce 9800GTX EVGA
1GB Ram 800Mhz
500GB HDD
1*DVD Brenner
4*120mm red led 
Trust 520W pro PSU

So habe mal mein sys gemessen :
Idle : 130 - 140Watt
NFSMW : 240 - 250Watt
Furmark & Prime 95 : 300 - 310Watt 

also is ziehmlich viel für das sys


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Juli 2009)

terorkrümel schrieb:


> So habe mal mein sys gemessen :
> Idle                      : 130 - 140Watt
> NFSMW                 : 240 - 250Watt
> Furmark & Prime 95  : 300 - 310Watt
> ...



Tu mir den Gefallen und kopiere bitte dein System in den Post. Signaturen ändern sich nämlich im Laufe der Zeit.


----------



## terorkrümel (6. Juli 2009)

so schon erledigt


----------



## grubsnek (13. Juli 2009)

Wie genau ermittelt ihr eure Verbrauchswerte? Beobachtet ihr euer Sytem eine gewisse Zeit und nehmt dann in gewissen Zeitabschnitten  einen Wert, welcher mit anderen Werten zu einen Durschschnittsverbrauch verechnet wird? 
Über welchen Zeitraum wäre es sinnvoll, das System so zu messen?

Ich werde heute Nachmittag mein System nochmal testen, da ich einige Komponenten undervoltet habe. Vielleicht knack ich so die 100W Marke


----------



## Spinal (13. Juli 2009)

Ich habe überall ca. Angaben gemacht, wenn der Furmark und Prime erstmal laufen, ändert sich ja kaum noch was an der Leistungsaufnahme. Ähnlich ist es in Spielen (natürlich variiert es von Spiel zu Spiel und auch ob man zb. im Menü ist, ich vermute sogar VSync könnte eine Rolle spielen) und im Leerlauf. Korrekter wäre sicher deine Methode, aber wenn ich 2 Minuten auf das Display schaue und da zb. immer etwas zwischen 250 und 260 Watt steht, ist mir das genau genug.

bye
Spinal


----------



## grubsnek (10. August 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> In Windwos: 145-170Watt je nach Auslastung
> Ingame: 220-250Watt
> 
> *Beide Werte sind inklusive Monitor* (ca. 40 Watt)



Das obere Ergebnis habe ich am 16.11.2008 ermittelt. 


Heute habe ich eine weitere Messung durchgeführt, nachdem ich einige Komponenten undervoltet habe.


Idle: *115Watt* ohne bzw. *145Watt* mit Monitor 
Last: *160Watt* ohne bzw. *190Watt* mit Monitor
(Last gemessen mit Anno1404 über etwa 1 Stunde Spielzeit)

In den Werten ohne Monitor ist jedoch immer noch der Standby-Verbrauch des Bildschirms enthalten, da er mit dem gleichen Stromkabel versorgt wird wie mein PC. 

Mein System:

 Intel Core2Duo E6750 _@1,056V_ (Standart: 1,125V Idle und 1,35V Last)
 Gigabyte P35C-DS3R
 2x 2GB OCZ DDr2-800 CL4 
 Leadtek Nvidia 8800GT 512MB _@0,95V_ (Standart: 1,05V)
450Watt Netzteil von beQuiet
Samsung SP2504C 250 GB Sata
Creative SB Audigy 2 Value
Terratec Cinergy 600
2x LG DVD Laufwerke
Samsung Syncmaster 2043BW (Monitor) (Helligkeit bei 50%)


----------



## Junkie (6. September 2009)

Hi,
hier mal mein System
CPU: Intel Pentium Dual-Core E6300
MoBo: Gigabyte GA-EP31-DS3L ,Intel P31, ATX, PCI-Express
RAM: 4096MB-Kit GEIL Value PC2-6400 DDR2-800 CL5
GraKa: Palit GTXS 250
HDD:WD Caviar SE16 320GB SATA II 16MB
NT:Corsair CX400W 400 Watt

2D (windows7): 60-70W
3D (Furmark/Vantage): 160-170W
Nur Rechner, also ohne Monitor usw.


----------



## cookiebrandt (15. September 2009)

So, werd mich auch mal dazu äußern:

CPU:   AMD Athlon II X2 4850e + Arctic Freezer 64 Pro PWM
GPU:   PowerColor HD 4670 PCS
MoBo: MSI K9N Neo-V2
HDD:   Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 250GB
RAM:   2GB DDR2 (Firma ist mir gerade entfallen)
NT:     beQuiet PurePower 350W

Messgerät: TCM Messgerät

Verbrauch (Rechner only):
Idle (WindowsXP): 39W (mit HD ausgeschaltet; ansonsten ca. 41-43W)
Volllast*: 108-110W

* = Prime95 x5 + Furmark

MfG
cookie


----------



## Pokerclock (5. November 2009)

Neuer Rechner für einen Freund zusammen gebaut.

AMD Athlon II X4 620 @2,6Ghz
Ati Radeon HD4200 onboard
Gigabyte MA785GMT-UD2H (micro-ATX)
4GB RAM DDR3 A-DATA
500GB Samsung F3
Be Quiet Straight Power E7 400W
2x Laufwerke DVD
1x WLAN Karte
Win XP

Messwerte:

Stand-By > 12W
Idle 1,082v @0,8Ghz > 65W
Idle 1,472v @2,6Ghz > 74W
Last Prime95 + Furmark > 157W


----------



## Pokerclock (10. November 2009)

Und hier jetzt sein alter Drecksrechner vom Aldi

Intel Pentium 4 Sockel478 @3,0 Ghz
Microstar Mainboard
GeCube Ati Radeon X1550 256MB AGP (Austausch für Defekte 9800XL)
2x 256MB RAM (Siemens)
2x DVD-Laufwerk
Netzteil unbekannt

Messungen:

Stand By > *8W*
Idle @1,55v > *82W*
Prime95 @1,53v> *167W* (man beachte den Spannungsabfall)
Prime95 + Furmark > *174W*


----------



## Alex89 (29. November 2009)

Mein System:
CPU: Opteron 170 @ 2,5 GHz
GPU: Sapphire HD2900Pro 512MB
MoBo: DFI LanParty UT NF4 SLI-DR Expert
Ram: 2x 1GB Kingston HyperX DDR400
HDD: WD Caviar Blue 320GB SATA2
DVD: LG Brenner + LG Rom
Kühlung: 2x DarkBlue 80mm Hinten + WaKü (CPU) 2x DarkBlue 120mm am Radi
NT: Tagan PipeRock 500W
*Spezifikation:* 
3,3V: 26A 
5V: 30A 
12V1: 20A 
12V2: 20A 
-12V: 0,8A 
5VSB: 3A 

Meine Werte
*Desktop: 150W (ICQ + MSN + Musik)
Last: 290W (Orthos + FurMark)
*


----------



## esqe (29. November 2009)

Hab jetzt auch mal son Messgerät in die Finger bekommen, hier mal meine zwei kompletten Rechner:

Xeon X3220 (G0) @3Ghz/1,215V
P5W64WS Pro
8Gbyte Transcend 6400/Cl5
9600GT Sonic 1Gbyte
2xSamsung F1 1Tbyte
BeQuiet DarkPowerPro 430

Angaben ohne Monitor, der braucht konstante 30W.

*Standby*: 0,5-1W (kann ich gar nicht glauben...)

*Idle*: 145W

*Prime95*: 230W

*Prime + FurMark*: 290W

System 2 ist ein alter Reste-PC:

Pentium3 650
ASUS P3B-F
4x128Mbyte PC133 Ram
GeForce 2 GTS/Pro
40Gbyte HDD
235W "Powerman"-Netzteil

Wieder ohne Monitor. Alte 21"-Gurke, braucht ~95W.

*Standby*: 4,5W

*Idle*: 72W

*Prime oder 3D Mark 01*: ~85W

Gruss


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Januar 2010)

Core i5 - 750 @stock @ 0,992V
DFI P55-T36
2x2Gb G.Skill Ribjaws DDR3-1333 (1,5V)
MSI HD 4870 OC 512MB (Undervoltet @ 1,15V)
320GB WDScorpio Black (2,5")
Slot-IN DVD Brenner
Silverstone 300W


Spoiler



link

Leistung: 300 W
+3,3V: 20 A
+5V: 22 A
+12V1: 14 A (max. 19 A)
+12V2: 16 A (max. 19 A)
+12V (gesamt): 264 W / 22 A
-12V+5Vsb: 22,1 W
-12V: 0,5 A
+5Vsb: 2,5 A



*Idle*: 115W
*Prime*:180W
*Furemark*: 206W
*Furemark+Prime*: 260W


//edit
Gab ein Update nach unten dank GraKa undervolting


----------



## rebel4life (17. Januar 2010)

Sind Messwerte ohne Monitor erlaubt? Denn dann könnte ich gleich ausm Powermanager von lenovo ablesen. 

Gibt es für Laptops ne extra Kategorie?


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2010)

Interessant ist alles was einem hilft ein Gefühl für den Energieverbrauch von der Hardware zu bekommen. Beim Lappi fehlt dann zwar die Effizienz vom Netzteil, besser als nichts ist es aber allemal.


----------



## rebel4life (17. Januar 2010)

Man muss aber auch bedenken, dass diese Messgeräte bei Schaltnetzteilen nicht gerade optimal sind, hier ist ein klassischer Zähler besser.

Lenovo SL500 2746 9BG:

Leerlauf mit einigen Programmen geöffnet und am USB Anschluss läd gerade das Handy usw., externer Monitor: 

U=12,16V
I=2,97A
P=36,07W ; wobei es nach P=U*I 36,12W sein müssten


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2010)

Das steht wohl ausser Frage.  Mein Obi-Messgerät misst z.B. bei NT-MB Kombinationen die mit halbwegs brauchbaren Messgeräten auf 0,5W-1W Idle gemessen wurden 10W+.


----------



## Fischi79 (20. Januar 2010)

So jetzt mein System

Asus P6T Deluxe V2
Core I7 920 D0 
OCZ 1600er Cl7 DDR3
Zotac GTX285 AMP!
3x Lian Li 140er Gehäuselüfter
1x Lian Li 120er Gehäuselüfter
Prolimatech Megahalems mit 2x Xigmatek 120er Lüfter
Scythe Kaze Master Ace Lüftersteuerung

*Idle*@1.20V CPU @1.64V RAM @2.4GHz =*202 Watt*
*Load*@1.20V CPU @1.64V RAM @3.8GHz = *550 Watt*  (Prime95 und Furmark)

Gemessen mit Brennenstuhl Messgerät in der Steckdose ohne Monitor

Krank wieviel Strom heutzutage die Rechner ziehen 

Gruss Fischi


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2010)

Das Brennenstuhl Gerät ist bekannt für seine extremen Messfehler bei Schaltnetzteilen, die Werte müssen also nicht unbedingt stimmen(scheinen mir aber halbwegs realistisch).


----------



## ZockerM. (21. Januar 2010)

Mein Sys:

CPU: Q6600 3GHz; 1,2V
MB: Striker II F. 780i SLI
RAM: 2x2 GB DDR2 1066 1,8V
HDD: 2x Samsung HD161HJ + Maxtor 160GB
Graka: 2x GTX 260 @ 702/1512/1188 55nm
NT: Modu82+ 625 Watt
DVD Brenner
CPU + 4 Lüfter

Angaben ohne Monitor
normal 2D (1 Graka @ 3d clocks wegen 2 monitoren): 200W
2D (beide Grakas @ 2d clocks sprich monitore in Standby):175W
Gaming 3D(UT3;8xSQ 1680x1050):430W(CSS;4x4SSAA 1680x1050):460W
Prime95+furmark burning:570W

gemessen mit normalem Energiekostenmessgerät (genaue Bezeichnung hab ich grad nicht im Kopf)

in Zukunft ist noch CPU OC auf 3,6GHz geplant mal sehn was dann is


----------



## speedy_speed (11. April 2010)

Hier ein Vergleich was der Tausch des Netzteils gegen ein neues effizientes Modell ausmacht.
Gerade unter Last ist das neue Netzteil deutlich effizienter.

*altes be quiet BQT P5 420W (2005 gekauft)*
140 W Leerlauf
220 W prime 95
225 W Anno 1404

*neues be quiet Pure Power L7 350W (**80 Plus Bronze, **2010 gekauft**)*
124 W Leerlauf (11,40% Einsparung)
182 W prime 95 (17,30% Einsparung)
186 W Anno 1404 (17,30% Einsparung)

Der Test zeigt deutlich:
1.) Man sollte das Netzteil nicht zu stark dimensionieren, da es bei geringer Auslastung meist ineffizienter arbeitet als bei 50-80% Auslastung.
2.) Die Technologie hat sich bei den Netzteilen deutlich weiter entwickelt.


----------



## Own3r (13. April 2010)

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE(C2) @1,35V (Stock)
MB: MSI 790FX-GD70
RAM: 2x2 GB DDR3 1333 
HDD: Samsung HD103UJ + ExelStore 160GB
Grafikkarte: PowerColor HD5850 PCS+ @Stock
NT: BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro P7 750W
DVD Brenner
CD Laufwerk
CPU-Lüfter + 2 Gehäuselüfter

Gesamter PC (incl. Monitor):
Idle:             max. 150W
Last (Dirt 2):  max. 300W
Prime95:        max. 300W


----------



## Kreisverkehr (20. November 2010)

Mhm, mir fehlen hier völlig die Vergleichswerte aktueller Thermis. Na, dann muss ich mal anfangen mit einer 460. [nach Windoofs-Neuinstallation, da die alte Version Freezes etc. produzierte und GPU-Z ned startbar war, also musste ich die Werte aktualisieren]

Im Anhang die Photos der Leistungsaufnahme, als Beweis sozusagen. Die Werte für Idle müsst ihr mir allerdings ohne Bild glauben. [Wenn ich den .7z mal hochladen könnte, müssten es nicht die verkleinerten Bilder sein. Einzeln als .7z würde es zwar gehen, aber was solls]

GTX 460 AMP! (Werkstakt):
Idle: *70-73*W 
Prime95: 166W
Spiel: ~261W (max. 276W)
Vollast: *~373*W

Restliches System:

Phenom II X3 720 BE @ 3,2 GHz (Standardspannung)
M4A785TD-V Evo
4*2 GB DDR3-1333 Ram
WD Caviar Blue 320GB
LG GH22
Cougar Power 400 
Xigmatek Achilles
Raven02

Windows 7 x64 Professional
Geforce 260.99

Testbedingungen:

Spiel: Crysis, Anfangszene im Flugzeug, 1920*1200, 2xAA, 16xAF HQ
Idle: Nur ruhender Desktop nach Prime
Vollast: Prime95 + Furmark [umbenannt in Sellerie.exe]
Messgerät: Voltcraft EnergyCheck 3000
Gehäuse: 1x Lüfter oben, 1x Netzteil, 0x Lüfter unten

Probleme: Nach einiger Zeit bricht Prime ab ohne sichtbaren Fehler und nur noch Furmark läuft. Nach dem Beenden läuft Prime wieder weiter???


----------



## Pokerclock (21. November 2010)

*System*

AMD Phenom II X4 955 (ohne BE) @ 3,2Ghz
2x2GB Corsair DDR3 1600 @1,64v
Gigabyte Radeon HD5770 1GB
Gigabyte TA-770-UD2
HDD Samsung F3 500GB
HDD WD Caviar 200GB
2x Laufwerke DVD
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W

_Werte gemessen mit Furmurk + Prime95_ bzw. In-Game Resident-Evil 5 Test 2 mit SSAA 8x + 16x HQ AF

*Stand-By*
8,5 Watt

*OC-Max @3,85Ghz, 1,472v*
409 Watt

*OC-Max @3,85Ghz, 1,472v (Resident Evil 5)* 71,9fps
317 Watt

*OC-Max IDLE @0,964Ghz, 1,088v* 
116 Watt

*OC @stock Voltage @3,71Ghz, 1,360v*
355 Watt

*OC @stock Voltage @3,71Ghz, 1,360v (Resident Evil 5) *71,6fps
280 Watt

*OC @stock Voltage IDLE @0,928Ghz, 0,992v* 
110 Watt

*Undervolting @3,2Ghz, 1,168v*
283 Watt

*Undervolting @3,2Ghz, 1,168v (Rsident Evil 5) *71,2fps
242 Watt 

*Undervolting @3,2Ghz IDLE @0,8Ghz 0,784v*
104 Watt

*Underclocking und Undervolting @2,9Ghz, 1,072v*
263 Watt

*Underclocking und Undervolting @2,9Ghz, 1,072v (Resident Evil 5) *71,1fps
228 Watt

*Underclocking und Undervolting IDLE @0,8Ghz, 0,688v
*101 Watt


----------



## Kreisverkehr (23. November 2010)

So, die 470er ist da.

Im Anhang die Photos der Leistungsaufnahme, als Beweis sozusagen. Die Werte für Spiel müsst ihr mir allerdings ohne Bild glauben.

GTX 470 (Werkstakt):
Idle: *90W*
Prime95: 188W
Spiel: ~305W (schwankt, teils bis über 320W beim Absprung)
Vollast: ~*440W*

=> Gleiche Leistung im Furmark wie die 460 AMP!  bei höherem Verbrauch.

Restliches System:

Phenom II X3 720 BE @ 3,2 GHz (Standardspannung)
M4A785TD-V Evo
4*2 GB DDR3-1333 Ram
WD Caviar Blue 320GB
LG GH22
Cougar Power 400
Xigmatek Achilles
Raven02

Windows 7 x64 Professional
Geforce 260.99

Testbedingungen:

Spiel: Crysis, Anfangszene im Flugzeug, 1920*1200, 2xAA, 16xAF HQ
Idle: Nur ruhender Desktop nach Prime
Vollast: Prime95 + Furmark [umbenannt in Sellerie.exe]
Messgerät: Voltcraft EnergyCheck 3000
Gehäuse: 1x Lüfter oben, 1x Netzteil, 0x Lüfter unten

Momentan versuche ich mich an einem längeren Test bei Vollast. Rückschläge/Fortschritte gibts hier.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...29-lesertest-netzteil-cougar-power-400-a.html


----------



## Mr_Lachgas (24. November 2010)

ich poste auch mal was^^

AMD Phenom X4 9750 OC @ 2,52 GHz
ASUS M3N-H/HDMI
2x 2 GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2-800 @ 840 MHz
XFX Radeon HD4890 1024 MB Rev.1
Samsung Spinpoint T166 250 GB
Western Digital Caviar Blue 640 GB
LG Sata DVD Brenner
3x 120 mm Lüfter, 1x 250 mm Lüfter
Thermolab Baram + Scythe Slip Stream 120 mm CPU Kühler
Sharkoon Rebel9 Value Edition Silver
Intertech Coba Nitrox 750W Rev2.0

Messwerte am Netzteil Input:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## speedy_speed (27. Januar 2011)

*Sandy-Bridge-System*

Hier mal die Messdaten eines Sandy-Bridge-Systems: 

Mainboard Intel DH67GD H67-Chipsatz
Intel Core i5-2400 4x 3.10GHz
Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 8GB (2x4GB)
Gigabyte GeForce GT 240 Silent Cell
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium
Samsung HDD 7200 U/min
be quiet! Pure Power 350W L7-350W

Leistungsaufnahme: 
idle (Leerlauf) ca. 48 Watt
Spiel Anno 1404 ca. 110 Watt


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Juni 2011)

Neues NT und neue Grafikkarte:

*System*

AMD Phenom II X4 955 (ohne BE) @ 3,7Ghz
2x2GB Corsair DDR3 1600 @1,64v
XfX Radeon HD 6950 XXX Dual-Fan Edition @ 1,1v (Stabil bis 1,0v)
Gigabyte TA-770-UD3
HDD Samsung F3 500GB
HDD WD Caviar 200GB
2x Laufwerke DVD
Enermax MODU87+ 500W

_Werte gemessen mit Furmurk + Prime95_ bzw. In-Game Resident-Evil 5 Test 2 mit SSAA 8x + 16x HQ AF

*Stand-By*
12,5 Watt

*OC @stock Voltage @3,71Ghz, 1,360v*
380 Watt (bei 1,0v 360 Watt)

*OC @stock Voltage @3,71Ghz, 1,360v (Resident Evil 5) *94,1fps
283 Watt (bei 1,0v 274 Watt)

*OC @stock Voltage IDLE @0,928Ghz, 0,992v* 
97 Watt

​


----------



## watercooled (30. Juni 2011)

Mein Sys saugt im Idle 97W und unter Vollast 320W.


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Juni 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Mein Sys saugt im Idle 97W und unter Vollast 320W.



Dann solltest du das auch in deinem Post nennen. Ansonsten bringt es nix. Verweise auf Signaturen und externe Webseiten reichen nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. August 2011)

Mein System verbraucht im Idle 125W ( C&Q deaktivert, Chipsatzspannung 0,05V und RAM Spannung um 0,5V erhöht ), und bei Furmark 397W. Gemessen mit der Zalman ZM-MFC2. 
C2Q 9550 @ 3,6 GHz, 4 GB 1066 DDR2, 2 x Samsung F3 1 TB, Asus GTX 570 DCII, Asus Xonar DX, Pioneer DVD Brenner und LG BR Brenner. Gehäuselüfter 2 x 200 mm und 1 x 120mm, betrieben wird alles mit dem Cougar SX 700


----------



## speedy_speed (15. April 2012)

Da der Thread etwas eingeschlafen ist, möchte ich ihn wiederbeleben.  

Zumal jetzt viel mehr "80 PLUS Gold"- und "80 PLUS Platinum"-Netzteile auf dem Markt sind. Der ein oder andere hat sogar schon eine SSD anstatt einer herkömmlichen Festplatte verbaut.
Also messt mal nach!

Hier mal die Messdaten eines Sandy-Bridge-Systems:
Mainboard Intel DH67GD H67-Chipsatz
Intel Core i5-2400 4x 3.10GHz
Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 8GB (2x4GB)
Gigabyte GeForce GT 240 Silent Cell
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium
Intel SSD 510 Series 120GB
be quiet! Pure Power 350W L7-350W (80 Plus Bronze)

Leistungsaufnahme:
idle (Leerlauf) ca. 42 Watt
Spiel Anno 2070 ca. 104 Watt


----------



## Poulton (10. Mai 2012)

*ausgrab*

Verbrauch Idle: 45W
Verbrauch Last: 160W (Prime + Furmark)

Intel Core i5 2400
MSI H61MU-E35
ASUS EAH6670/DIS/1GD5 (HD 6670)
Kingston DDR3 1333 2x4GB @1,35V
LG GGC-H20L
Patriot Torqx 2 64GB
WD VelociRaptor 300GB
Xilence SPS-XP250 250W

Verwendetes Strommessgerät: Xavax Green Eco Premium


----------



## shannes (24. Mai 2012)

Verbrauch 
Idle: 26 W
Load (Prime): 105 W
Load (Prime + Furmark): 130 W

Intel i7-3770K @ 4,3GHz
Asus P8Z77-V
iGPU HD 4000
4x4GB G.Skill Sniper 1866er 9 10 9 28 @ 1,5V
Samsung 830 128GB
BQ Straight Power E9 400W

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...nn-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h-17.html#post4226605


----------



## irfan95 (2. Juli 2012)

Hi ich habe mir in den letzten Wochen meinen neuen PC zusammen gebastellt, nur weiß ich nicht was für ein Netzteil ich brauche : 500w 600w oder vielleicht auch mehr ??? 

Ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir helfen.

Das ist mein System:

CPU: I7 3770K
Graka: Asus gtx 670 Direct CU II TOP 2GB
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77 V-LE
RAM: Kingston HyperX blu. DIMM XMP Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-27 (DDR3-1600)
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 128GB
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB 7200rpm
Und irgendein 20Euro DVD-Brenner
P.S. Ich möchte die CPU auf 4.5Ghz übertakten und die Graka möglicherweise auch.

Und wer mag kann mir gleich mal sagen ob das alles passt bzw. harmoniert  Mein Gehäuse ist dies hier : Cooler Master HAF XM mit Sichtfenster (RC-922XM-KWN1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

mfG Irfan95


----------



## CeresPK (3. Juli 2012)

Soooo

Dann will ich doch auch noch einmal.

CPU: Intel Core i7 3770k
Kühler: Corsair H70 + 2x Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro 120mm
Mainboard:ASUS P8Z77 WS
RAM: 4x4GB Kingston HyperX P&P DDR3-1600 @ CL9
Grafikkarten: 2x GTX680
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar Essence STX
SSD: Samsung SSD830 Series 256GB
HHDs: 1x Samsung Spinpoint F1 640GB, 1x Samsung Spinpoint F1 500GB, 1x WD Cavalier Green 500GB

Idle: ca. 150W
Load CPU: ca. 200W 
Load all: ca. 650W


----------



## Metalhead85 (6. Juli 2012)

Asrock Z77 Pro 3
i5 3450 @ 3,4 GHz @ 1,008
XFX 7870 @ 1,025
8 GB GSkill DDR 3 1333 MHz @ 1,3
Scythe Kaze Master Pro 
8 Lüfter (6x 120mm, 2x 140mm) - davon aber nur 3 120er aktiv Idle
LG BS irgendwas (Blu-Ray-Laufwerk)
Seagate 320 GB HDD, Samsung 830 256 GB SSD

*Idle*: _44 Watt_
*Last CPU*: _102 Watt_
*Last CPU + Graka*:_209 Watt_


----------



## HtPC (14. Juli 2012)

Hallo Pokerclock, danke das du dich so um den Thread bemühst. 

Gut das es rechtzeitig im Forum schon um Effizienz ging.
Gruß
HtPC


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Juli 2012)

1. F@H-PC (GPU only):

CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 220 @2,0 GHz @ 1,15V
MB: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
RAM: 2x2 GB G.Skill DDR3 ECO 1600 MHz CL7 1,35V
GPU: 2x EVGA GTS 450 SC @ Scythe Setsugen 2 @ 975/1950/2098MHz
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E8 450Watt

SSD: Crucial m4 64 GB
Lüfter: 
1x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm @ 7V
          1x be quiet! Silent Wings USC 120mm @ 7V

Idle: 76 Watt
last GPU: ~233 Watt

edit:
Messgerät: Energy Check 3000 von Voltcraft
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner (passiv gekühlt)


----------



## Andregee (21. Juli 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Soooo
> 
> Dann will ich doch auch noch einmal.
> 
> ...


 
das ist viel. 360 sollten die 680er verbrauchen, maximal wohl 400- woher kommen die restlichen 250 watt beim sparsamen i7





mein system

2600k @ stock UV auf 1,06v load
Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
Sapphire 7970 Dual X OC UV auf 0,975V 
Sounblaster X-fi Titanium Fatalitty Prof
2x4GB Kingston Hyper X Blue
Seasonic X 760
3x Be Quiet Silent wings 120mm
1x Thermaltake 120mm
1x Be quiet Silent wings usc 80mm
2xFractal 120mm
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB

idle 65 Watt 

Gaming Battlefield 3 200 Watt @stock, 7970 @ 1000mhz 220 WATT; 1,1GHZ 245 Watt.

Prime + Furmark @ stock 280 Watt


----------



## Dexter74 (22. Juli 2012)

gibt es sowas ähnliches nicht schon einmal hier im Forum?

i5-2500
Asrock P67 Pro3
Sapphire 7850
2x2GB DDR1333 2x4GB DDR3 1333
Straight Power E9 480Watt
3x Gehäuselüfter
1x HDD und 1x DVD-Brenner

idle 48,xxW 
Prime + Furmark 228,xxW


----------



## CeresPK (22. Juli 2012)

Andregee schrieb:


> das ist viel.  360 sollten die 680er verbrauchen, maximal wohl 400- woher kommen die restlichen 250 watt beim sparsamen i7


 
Ich hätte noch dazu schreiben sollen das die Karte da übertaktet waren.
Und das Powerlevel war auf 132% angehoben.

GPU@Stock ist unter Volllast 550W

Mit einem neuen Messgerät habe ich auch leicht andere Werte.

Idle: 137W
CPU Load: 198W
Full Load: 525W ( +100MHz GPU Takt und +200MHz VRAM Powerlimit 100%)

Der hohe Idle Verbrauch kommt sicher dadurch das ich 2 120Hz Bildschirme betreibe, was sicher ein wenig den Verbrauch nach oben drückt.

Load-Verbrauch kommt mir nicht zu hoch vor.
laut PCGH verbraucht eine 680 173W das mal 2 bist du bei ca 340W und jetzt noch etwa 100W für die CPU drauf.
Die restlichen 100W würde ich jetzt auf mein nicht gerade sparsames Board die Xonar STX und die 3x HHDs + 2x SSDs und insgesamt 4Lüfter schieben.


----------



## Andregee (22. Juli 2012)

ja mit 550 watt hätte ich gerechnet. das sollte passen. wußte ja vom oc nichts .hätte aber uach nicht gedacht das man das soweit erhöhen kann, da die vcore doch begrenzt ist. aberfür 2 gpu dieser klase ist das schon klasse. das haben andere mit einer.
ist ein schönes system.


----------



## Metalhead85 (1. August 2012)

Dexter74 schrieb:


> gibt es sowas ähnliches nicht schon einmal hier im Forum?
> 
> i5-2500
> Asrock P67 Pro3
> ...


 
Ah, nette Konfig. Jetzt weiß ich zumindest, dass meine Graka beim Verbrauch auf dem Niveau einer 7850 ist. Gut zu wissen, danke


----------



## PCGHGS (18. August 2012)

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @3,375GHz @1,25V
Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3

Gigabyte GTX 560 TI OC @ 1,02V
4x2GB DDR3 1600 CL6 @1666MHZ @1,666V

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550Watt
Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB
Gehäuselüfter von be quiet! (2x) und Enermax (1x)


idle: 115 Watt

last F@H Client:
CPU 206 Watt
GPU 269 Watt
CPU + VGA 360 Watt


edit:
Messgerät: Energy Check 3000 von Voltcraft


----------



## Lify (1. Februar 2013)

Intel Core i5 3470 4x 3.20GHz So.1155
Asus P8Z77-V LX Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail 
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit 
ARCTIC Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 CPU-Lüfter
ASUS GTX660 Ti-DC2T-2GD5 2GB GDDR5
seagate spinpoint m8 1tb
samsung ssd 128gb 840 pro

kommt dieses system mit einem *BE Quiet 430W L7 Pure Power ATX Netzteil* oder besser gesagt kommt das system mit dem NT klar also reicht die leistung des NT´s aus?


----------



## master.of.war (24. Juni 2013)

AMD FX 8350 (OC auf 5GHz)
Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0
Radeon 7870 Black Boost Edition (1270/1600)
Wakü (4 Lüfter + Pumpe)
Samsung SSD 128GB (830 pro)
GSkill TridentX 8GB DDR 3 (2400MHz)

Idle: *196 Watt*
Last (Prime+Furemark): *617 Watt*

Netzteil: BeQuiet! Straight Power 700W


----------



## FreezerX (28. Juni 2013)

Intel Core i3-3220
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP
/ohne dedizierte Grafikkarte
2x2GB DDR3-1333 Corsair Value
Samsung 840 128GB
be quiet! E9-400W

Idle/Internet: 29W/32W
Last (Prime95): 62W

Voltcraft Energy Monitor


----------



## Lancer. (12. Dezember 2013)

AMD X6 1090T 4Ghz @ 1.5Vcore
Corsair H80i @ Scythe S-Flex
3x 180mm Lüfter 12V
Gigabyte UD5 FX890
Sapphire 7970 6GB VaporX
Kingston HyperX 8GB 1.5V
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
Hitatchi 500GB
Corsair SSD 60GB
Seasonic X650 Gold
Asus Xonar D2X
DVD Laufwerk

5 USB Geräte
Windows 8.1

Desktop Betrieb 3-Monitore:
306 Watt (Verdamt !)

Last CPU (Prime95):
447 Watt

Last GPU (MSI Kombustor) :
550 Watt

Last CPU+GPU (Prime95 + MSI kombustor) :
673 Watt

Zu mindestens spare ich mir im Winter die Heizung.


----------



## Hartz4former (14. Dezember 2013)

heyho wollte mal fragen ob das bequiet l8 730 W für meinsystem reicht.

FX 6300@4.5ghz
asrock 990fx extreme 3
2*7950 Boost crossfire@stock
8gb ram
1*HDD
1*SSHD

als altenative wäre das diese hier z.B
650 Watt Enermax NAXN82+ ADV Non-Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware,
http://geizhals.at/evga-supernova-nex650g-650w-atx-2-3-120-pg-0650-gr-a857597.html


----------



## blautemple (14. Dezember 2013)

Die kannste bei CF beide vergessen 
Das Dark Power P10 mit 650 oder 750 Watt wäre empfehlenswert


----------



## drebbin (24. Dezember 2013)

So ich habe mich auch mal rangesetzt um den Überblick etwas zu erweitern.
Ich habe mein System einmal Standart und einmal mit Übertaktung ausgemessen, damit man sich veranschaulichen kann was man dem Stromanbieter damit für einen Gefallen tun kann 

System:
CPU: i5-3570k
GPU: Radeon HD 7950
RAM: DDR3, 1,5V, 1600MHz, 2*8192MB
Mainboard: MSi Z77A-G45
Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar DGX
interne Laufwerke: Samsung SSD 830 128Gb + Samsung HDD 1,5TB
externe Laufwerke: DVD Laufwerk
Gehäuselüfter: 3*140er, alle sind auf 7V gedrosselt
Netzteil: Be Quiet E9 CM 580W
Strommessgerät: Voltcraft Energy Check 3000

Standarteinstellungen:
CPU: @ 3,4GHz by 1,025V
GPU @ 880MHz by 0,95V

Test ------------------------------Stromverbrauch

Bootvorgang-----------------------Durchschnitt: 112W ----Spitze: 135W
Idle----------------------------------------------70W
Browser öffnen-----------------------------------87W
.mkv Datei mit 1080p abspielen--------------------82W-------------132W
Prime 95-----------------------------------------111W
Prime 95 + Crysis 3-------------------------------249W
Prime 95 + Furmark(1080p, 8*MSAA)--------------272W
Unigine Heaven (PCGH-X Einstellungen)------------215W-------------237W


Übertaktungseinstellungen:
CPU: @ 4,5GHz by 1,12V
GPU: @ 1100MHz by 1,03V

Test---------------------------------Stromverbrauch

Bootvorgang--------------------------Durchschnitt: 122W ------Spitze: 145W
Idle-------------------------------------------------70W
Browser öffnen--------------------------------------99W
.mkv Datei mit 1080p abspielen-----------------------88W--------------143W
Prime 95--------------------------------------------150W
Prime 95 + Crysis 3----------------------------------329W
Prime 95 + Furmark (1080p, 8*MSAA)-----------------468W
Unigine Heaven (PCGH-X Einstellungen)---------------275W-------------300W



Unigine Heaven
 Leistungs-/Stromverbrauchsverhältnis

Nicht Übertaktet: 215W im Schnitt gebraucht und  erzielte dabei mit den ab-Werk-Einstellungen einen Score von: 769
Übertaktet: 275W im Schnitt gebraucht erzielte dabei durch Übertaktung einen Score von: 903

Durch Übertaktung stieg der Stromverbrauch um 28% (275W/215W), was in einem 17% höheren Score (903/769) resultiert.

Weitere Konfigurationen werde ich nachreichen, sobald Weihnachten vorbei ist.

Euch allen ein frohes Fest.

MfG Drebbin


----------



## Menji (7. Februar 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum!
Nach langer aber leider erfolgloser Suche im Internet wende Ich mich jetzt mit meiner Frage an euch und hoffe auf Hilfe. Wie so viele möchte Ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen und bin etwas skeptisch was mein Netzteil angeht. Folgende Graka soll es sein: SAPPHIRE Vapor-X R9 280X 3GB GDDR5 (2x8 Pin)

Der Hersteller empfiehlt, wenn ich das richtig sehe, ein 750Watt Netzteil. Allerdings habe Ich auch gelesen, dass Grafikkartenhersteller gerne mal übertreiben, wenn es um Netzteile und deren empfohlene Watt-Zahl geht. 
Meine Komponenten: -Asus Crosshair IV Formula Mainboard
                             -16gb Ram (Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1333 Kit)
                             -AMD Phenom II x6 1090t Prozessor
                             -1 TB HDD
                             -Soundkarte: Auzentech X-FI Forte 7.1
                             -Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 525 Watt

Könnte ich die oben angegebene Grafikkarte damit befeuern, oder muss ein neues Netzteil her?

Die nötigen Anschlüsse hätte es, soweit Ich das sehe. In der Beschreibung ist auch die Rede davon, dass es locker neue Grafikkarten Generationen unterstützt. Trotzdem wäre ich für eine kompetente Antwort eurerseits sehr dankbar! MfG, Menji


----------



## -sori- (7. Februar 2014)

Reicht bei weitem, kannst du ruhig verwenden


----------



## Vassilis.94 (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo ich suche nach einem passendem Netzteil für folgendes System:

Mainboard: Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0
CPU:         AMD FX-6350
Graka:       Gigabyte Windforce GTX 770
RAM:         2x4GB Teamgroup DDR3 RAM

Eine SSD sowie zwei HDD's sind verbaut. Außerdem noch ein Gehäuselüfter und ein DVD-Brenner.

Ich bin mir zwar recht sicher dass beide Netzteile mein System ausreichend versorgen sollten, wollte aber trotzdem hier mal nachfragen. 
Außerdem hat sich die Frage aufgetan, ob es bis auf das Kabelmanagement sonstige größere Vorteile beim 530w Netzteil gibt. Denn wenn nicht würde ich vermutlich zur 500w Version greifen, da ich das Kabelmanagement nicht so wichtig finde.

8487607 - 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+
530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Vassilis.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Februar 2014)

@*Vassilis.94*
nimm dieses: 450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold


----------



## amorosa (20. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute. Ich habe mal eine Frage.
Erstmal mein System :

Mainboard : Asrock Z77 Pro3
Prozessor : IntelCore I5-3570k ( Wird nicht übertaktet )
Cpu-Kühler, oder eher Lüfter : 140mm
Grafikkarte : XFX HD7870 BE
RAM : Mushkin Silverline 4GB DDR3 ( 1x 4GB )
Lüfter : 6x 120mm ( Verschiedene Firmen, einige mit und andere Ohne LED )
HDD : 2x Samsung 500GB SATA und ab Morgen mit dazu die 120GB EVO SSD von Samsung
Dazu noch eine Lüftersteuerung, weil die Lüfter ja auch irgendwo mit angeklemmt sein müssen 

Nun meine Frage : Welches Netzteil brauche ich ? Wieviel Watt muss es haben ? Ich habe nicht vor, in Zukunft ein CrossfireX gespann auf zu bauen, ich bleibe immer bei einer Grafikkarte.

Nun zu meinem Gedanken :

Mein System zuvor :

Mainboard : Asus M4a78e
Prozessor : AMD Phenom 2 x4 955BE ( Nicht übertaktet )
CPU-Kühler, oder eher Lüfter : 120mm
Grafikkarte : XFX HD7870 BE
RAM : 8GB Kingston und Corsair, DDR2, 1.8 und 1.9V ( Also je 2x Kingston 2GB mit 1.8V und 2x Corsair 2GB mit 1.9V )
HDD : 3x Samsung 500GB SATA, alle 3 Baugleich, wie auch die beiden oben
Und die besagte Lüftersteuerung.


Also :

Ich habe ein Netzteil. Nun steinigt mich nicht gleich ! Ja...

Es ist von LC-Power.

Es ist das LC-6600 Rev. 2.2 mit 600 Watt und bringt folgende Leistung :

+3.3V----+5V/       +12V1----+12V2/      -12V----+5VsB
27A----29A/              23A----25A////////             0.5A----2.5A

155W////////                          500W//////                       18.5W

Es ist eines aus der Silent Serie. Ja, LC-Power ist nicht so toll. Jedoch hat es bisher mein System mit dem Pheom ohne Probleme betrieben.
Manchmal hatte ich es sogar auf die Spitze getrieben und Prime 95 + Furmark gleichzeitig laufen lassen, auch das kein Problem.

Nun ist die Frage : Verbraucht das Intelsystem mehr Stom ? Oder kann ich erstmal mit dem LC-Power weiter fahren bis zum 1. ?

Auch ist die Frage : Das alte Mainboard hatte noch einen 4 PIN Stromanschluss, das neue hat nun 8 PIN. Also das LC-Power hat diesen 8 PIN Stromanschluss für das Mainboard, aber fahre ich mit dem Netzteil schon an der Grenze ? Denn bisher bin ich recht zufrieden.

Ich denke, das alle mir zum Wechsel raten werden, wegen der Qualität des Netzteils. Naja ich war jung und brauchte das Geld .
Es werkelt übrigens schon seit Oktober 2013 in meinem Rechner mit jedem Abend 3-5 Stunden Zocken am Stück. Nur, schafft es das LC-Power auch mit dem Intel ? Also wenigstens bis zum 1. ?


Und am 1. wird eh gewechselt. Welches könnt Ihr mir denn empfehlen ?? Oder muss ich nicht wechseln ?

Und nochwas : Bitte nicht : Probiers doch aus, obs geht, denn das Mainboard kommt erst Morgen . Den Rest hab ich schon da.


Mfg. Timo

P.S. Ich bin neu hier ^^, hi erstmal


----------



## _chiller_ (20. Mai 2014)

Erstmal willkommen im Forum 

Das LC-Power ist in der Tat nicht toll, insbesondere die 2.2er Serie nicht. Die 2.3er ist etwas besser. Bis zum Ende des Monats kannst du es noch nutzen, aber dann sollte was neues her. Wie viel möchtest du denn für ein neues Netzteil ausgeben?


----------



## amorosa (21. Mai 2014)

Hey. Maximal 70€


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Mai 2014)

@*amorosa
*be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.31,
be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.4,
oder: Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C, 450W ATX 2.4


----------



## Legacyy (21. Mai 2014)

Hi und willkommen 

Ich würde bei dem Budget das Antec True Power Classic 450w empfehlen.


----------



## conchoulio (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo!
Stehe aufgrund mehrerer nagelneuer 770 GTX, die unter Spulefiepen litten, vor dem Kauf eines neuen NT (könnte Fehlerquelle sein):

Folgendes System ist verbaut:
System RAM: 16322 MB
CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
Video Card Description: MSI GeForce GTX 770 Twin Frozr
VRAM: 2048 MB
2x DVD Laufwerke
2x SSD
1x HDD 

Bisher (seit 07/2007) ist ein 600W NT dieses Typs verbaut.

Reichen die 600W denn noch? Oder gehen auch weniger? (SLI nicht geplant)

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Hibble (21. Mai 2014)

Mit dem Netzteil solltest du besser kein aktuelles System mehr betreiben. Dein NT könnte auch durchaus die Ursache für das Fiepen sein..

Deine Hardware ist recht sparsam, weshalb auch einiges weniger an Leistung eines aktuellen Netzteils ausreichen würde. Welche Anforderungen soll denn das neue Netzteil erfüllen und wie viel würdest du ausgeben?


----------



## conchoulio (21. Mai 2014)

Okay, guter Hinweis...
Kabelmanagement wär cool, aber kein Muß. Wenns leise ist machst auch nüscht. Will was Zuverlässiges. Keine Ahnung, auf was man bei nem NT achten muss.
Achso...wenns ins Gehäuse passt, wärs nicht schlecht.

Preis: So wenig wie möglich, aber so viel wie nötig.


----------



## -sori- (21. Mai 2014)

Cooler Master V450s oder, wenn wirklich stark übertaktet wird, die 550 W Version davon.
Mehr wirklich nicht, da Single-Rail später nicht mehr ok ist.


----------



## Legacyy (21. Mai 2014)

Ich würde das LC 9550 oder das L8 400W empfehlen.


----------



## conchoulio (23. Mai 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten.

War jetzt durch Zufall mal auf der offiziellen NVIDIA Seite, die für die 770 GTX min. 600W veranschlagen.

Mein Favorit von den vorgeschlagenen wäre das be quiet! gewesen. Jetzt die Frage: reichen die 400W wirklich aus?


----------



## -sori- (23. Mai 2014)

Naja, nimm da lieber das S7 mit 450W. 400 reichen zwar aus, das 450W hat aber einen besseren Lüfter und die bessere Plattform.


----------



## Legacyy (23. Mai 2014)

Die Angabe ist nur für billige China Böller Netzteile, die net das leisten was draufsteht.

Und ja, die 400W würden theoretisch ausreichen.
Würde allerdings doch eher  zu dem genannten S7, anstatt dem L8 raten.


----------



## conchoulio (24. Mai 2014)

Geil, erst das L8 und jetzt plötzlich das S7...wenn ich morgen frage, welches dann?
Es gibt Leute, die beziehen hier getätigte Aussagen in ihre Kaufentscheidung mit ein....


----------



## _chiller_ (24. Mai 2014)

Das L8 400W und das S7 450W sind beide gut in ihrer Preisklasse. Das S7 450W ist allerdings noch etwas effizienter, weswegen ich es ebenfalls empfehlen würde.


----------



## conchoulio (28. Mai 2014)

So, hab jetzt n Corsair CS 550 M drin.
Kabelmanagement, 550W, "80 Plus Gold" Effizienz. Karte ist flüsterleise - läuft.

Dank nochmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Fibby (12. Juli 2014)

Guten Abend,

ich kaufe mir einen neuen PC und bin mir noch unsicher bzgl. des neuen NT.

Mein System:

CPU: i5-4690k (soll übertaktet werden 4,x ghz)
CPU-Kühler: Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H
RAM: Ballistix Sport 8GB DDR3 1600
SSD1: Samsung 840 Evo 120GB
SSD2: Crucial MX100 512GB
Graka: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0, 4GB
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.31

Meint ihr, dass das NT ausreichend an Watt ist ?

Besten Dank vorab für eure Antwort.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. Juli 2014)

Moin

1. Deine Konfi ist nichr besonders toll. 2. Das L8 mit CM ist nicht gut da von HEC die anderen Modelle sind von FSP  ich würde ein BQ! E9 450/480W nehmen oder das DPP10


----------



## Fibby (13. Juli 2014)

ich finde meine Konfig ganz okay, gerade was P/L angeht, du meinst also ein 480W reicht für mich aus ?


----------



## Ceon026 (13. Juli 2014)

Wenn deine Graka übertacktet werden soll, dann würde ich noch 100 Watt drauflegen. Ich kann meine nicht weiter übertackten, weil mein NT nicht mehr her gibt


----------



## Fibby (13. Juli 2014)

Graka übertakten hatte ich erstmal nicht vor 

Ich nehme nun das empfohlene BQ E9 CM 480W


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Juli 2014)

Mach das; - das BQ E9 CM 480W 						ist technisch besser als das BQ Pure Power CM L8 530W. 

BQ E9 CM 480W:  Combined Power 12V - 			456 Watt;  Effizienz - 93 %;   Garantie - 5 J.,

BQ CM L8 530W:  Combined Power 12V -480 Watt;   Effizienz - 88 %;  Garantie - 3 J.,


----------



## Fibby (13. Juli 2014)

die 20 € mehr zahle ich dann gerne für das E9, da ich bisher einen PC aus 2008 hatte und noch keinerlei CPU-OC bisher gemacht habe war ich mir unsicher bzgl. der W-Anzahl, die ein solches System dann braucht, als Laie lässt man sich wohl gern dazu verleiten...mehr ist besser...

sollten die 480W reichen bin ich zufrieden und bedanke mich für eure Antworten


----------



## Fibby (15. Juli 2014)

ich bin jetzt leider wieder total verunsichert, ob das E9 480W in meinem System ein Übertakten des CPU auf sagen wir mal 4,5 GHz mitmachen würde...

ich habe das NT nun hier liegen und überlege nun stark es zurückzuschicken oder soll ich mir hierzu extra einen Watt-Messer kaufen ?

was meint ihr ? ich bin verwirrt, sorry


----------



## xHaru (20. Oktober 2014)

Fibby schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt leider wieder total verunsichert, ob das E9 480W in meinem System ein Übertakten des CPU auf sagen wir mal 4,5 GHz mitmachen würde...
> 
> ich habe das NT nun hier liegen und überlege nun stark es zurückzuschicken oder soll ich mir hierzu extra einen Watt-Messer kaufen ?
> 
> was meint ihr ? ich bin verwirrt, sorry


 
Natürlich macht es das mit.


----------



## MrMorgan (27. Oktober 2014)

moin,

was würdet ihr sagen? Reicht ein BQ Dark Power Pro 10 - 550W für das System aus meiner Signatur, wenn man statt der GTX980 ein SLI Gespann aus 970er einbaut? Oder sind 550W hier dann doch zu wenig?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (27. Oktober 2014)

Ja, das System wird rund 500 Watt verbrauchen.
Reicht problemlos.


----------



## MrMorgan (27. Oktober 2014)

Puh ist das aber dann nicht bissl knapp bemessen? Ich mein ist das gesund für das Netzteil wenn es dann häufig so an Limit hängt?


----------



## Legacyy (27. Oktober 2014)

550w reichen da locker.  Der PC wird auf keine 500w kommen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (27. Oktober 2014)

Es ist besser für das Netzteil wenn es ständig gut ausgelastet ist, beim P10 erst recht.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2014)

MrMorgan schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> was würdet ihr sagen? Reicht ein BQ Dark Power Pro 10 - 550W für das System aus meiner Signatur, wenn man statt der GTX980 ein SLI Gespann aus 970er einbaut? Oder sind 550W hier dann doch zu wenig?


 
Das P10 reicht auch dafür.
Einfach einbauen und ausprobieren. Sofern du die beiden 970er nicht kräftig übertaktest reicht das.


----------



## dsdenni (27. Oktober 2014)

Würde mein S7 450W Netzteil für mein System + R9 290(x)/GTX 970 reichen? Bin mir nicht sicher da es ja nur 370W auf 12V bietet.

System: i5 4670K @ 4.2 GHz @ 1.66V
1 SSD 1 HDD 
4 Lüfter 
MSi Z97S SLI Plus


Wenns zu knapp ist, spar ich auch Geld für ein E10 oder Antec TPC 550


----------



## dsdenni (27. Oktober 2014)

* Bitte löschen *

Sorry


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2014)

Bei einer übertakteten CPU und der Karte würde ich was besseres als das S7 nehmen.
Aber wenn du es hast kannst du es einfach mal ausprobieren. 
Wenn es nicht reicht wird das Netzteil abschalten.


----------



## dsdenni (27. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei einer übertakteten CPU und der Karte würde ich was besseres als das S7 nehmen.
> Aber wenn du es hast kannst du es einfach mal ausprobieren.
> Wenn es nicht reicht wird das Netzteil abschalten.


 
Wäre natürlich ärgerlich  
Das Netzteil hab ich ja schon, wollte nur mal so aus Interesse wissen ob es reichen reichen würde. Die GPU kann ich eh erst frühstens 2015 aufrüsten da mein Geld schon verplant ist


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (27. Oktober 2014)

Sollte reichen.
Für eine 970 oder vergleichbar wird es reichen, mal schauen was AMD so auf den Markt wirft, wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr als eine 290 verbrauchen


----------



## toflokie (2. November 2014)

brauch mal euren rat:

Netzteil : 450 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+ Silver

CPU : Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 + boxed Kühler
GPU : 3072MB MSI Radeon R9 280 Twin Frozr Gaming 
Festplatte : Samsung 840 Evo 120Gb
Lüfter : 2x120mm Gehäuselüfter

mir wurde jetzt schon mehrmals gesagt das netzteil wäre zu schwach, was meint ihr?


----------



## _chiller_ (2. November 2014)

Das Netzteil reicht vollkommen aus, der PC wird keine 300 Watt brauchen.


----------



## toflokie (2. November 2014)

ok, danke


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2014)

toflokie schrieb:


> mir wurde jetzt schon mehrmals gesagt das netzteil wäre zu schwach, was meint ihr?


 
Wer sagt denn sowas?
Das Netzteil ist technisch jetzt angestaubt aber zu schwach ist es nicht.


----------



## Fronobulax (3. November 2014)

Suche ein Netzteil, dass einen i7 4790K und eine R9 290X versorgen soll, evtl. noch mit Reserven zum (leichten) Übertakten. Welche Wattzahl haltet ihr für angemessen?


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2014)

Die üblichen 500 Watt für ein Single Rail System.
Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07702-6/0761345-07703-3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master VS-Series V550SM 550W ATX 2.31 (RS550-AMAA-G1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
XFX XTR Series 550W ATX 2.31 (P1-550B-BEFX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Super Flower Golden Green HX 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550P14XE (HX)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn du was ganz schicken haben willst [und ich mein Gehalt von BeQuiet bekommen will ]
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Fronobulax (3. November 2014)

Habe in dieser Leistungsklasse diese Modell gefunden:
Corsair RM Series RM550 550W ATX 2.31 (CP-9020053-EU)
Ich finde 80plus Gold, SingleRail und vollmodular sind für diesen Preis OK
Spricht iwas dagegen?


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2014)

Fronobulax schrieb:


> Spricht iwas dagegen?


 
Ja. Channel Well Technology ist der Hersteller.


----------



## Legacyy (3. November 2014)

Und dass es abschaltet, weil es zu heiß läuft


----------



## Hibble (3. November 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Und dass es abschaltet, weil es zu heiß läuft


 
Nope, ganz falsch. Das hat nur die 750 und 850W Modelle betroffen, weil die von einem anderen Fertiger sind. Der Bug wurde natürlich schon längst behoben.


----------



## Legacyy (3. November 2014)

Ich hab auch schon abschaltende 550er und 650er gesehen


----------



## Hibble (3. November 2014)

Ich noch nicht und jetzt?


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2014)

Hibble schrieb:


> Ich noch nicht und jetzt?


 
Und jetzt wissen wir dass das Corsair RM immer noch nichts taugt.


----------



## Commander93 (10. November 2014)

Hallo hab vor mir nen kleinen Lan Pc zu bauen mit meinen alten Pc-Komponenten die da wären nen Intel i7 870 und ne Zotac GTX 660ti.

Hab da an ein 350W NT gedacht?
Wenn ja welches?
Ach und da es nur n mini Lan PC is muss es nich die beste Qualität sein 
Für 30€ oda weniger gibts da was?


----------



## Hibble (10. November 2014)

Die taugen schon ganz gut: Produktvergleich Antec VP350P, 350W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06430-9), EVGA 430W ATX 2.3 (100-W1-0430-KR), be quiet! System Power 7 350W ATX 2.31 (BN141), FSP Fortron/Source Hexa+ 400W, ATX 2.4 (PPA4004900) | Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn du zwei PCIe-Anschlüsse brauchst, wäre das Hexa+ zu bevorzugen.


----------



## Commander93 (10. November 2014)

Gut vielen dank


----------



## toflokie (11. November 2014)

reicht das be quiet!  System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular (450W) für nen i5 4690 und ne r9 290??


----------



## toflokie (11. November 2014)

reicht das be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular (450W) für nen i5 4690 und ne r9 290??


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2014)

Wird schon reichen aber bei so einer Karte sollte man schon ein Netzteil kaufen das technisch nicht so altbacken ist.


----------



## Vespula (22. Juni 2016)

Hey,

momentan verbaut:

CPU: I7 - 6700K Standardtakt
GPU: MSI GTX 970 4G
Mainboard: GA - Z170X - Gaming 5
RAM: 16GB DDR  4
Festplatten: 2 interne SSD, 2 externe SSD, 1interne HDD

Netzteil BQT E9 600W laut Netzteil selber

würde das Netzteil auch reichen wenn ich die GTX 970 durch die MSI GTX 1080 X 8G ersetze oder sollte ich mir da Gedanken machen?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2016)

Das Netzteil reicht auch für eine GTX 1080.
Aber du hast dir dann für rund 1800€ oder so einen ganz neuen Rechner zusammengebaut.
Denkst du nicht, dass dann auch Geld für ein neues Indy Netzteil drin ist und der alte Schinken weg kann?


----------



## Vespula (22. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Netzteil reicht auch für eine GTX 1080.
> Aber du hast dir dann für rund 1800€ oder so einen ganz neuen Rechner zusammengebaut.
> Denkst du nicht, dass dann auch Geld für ein neues Indy Netzteil drin ist und der alte Schinken weg kann?



So lange das Netzteil auch für eine GTX 1080 reicht habe ich das nicht vor da auch kein SLI sobald kommt. Zudem habe ich vor einen 34" QHD Monitor zu bestellen dann hat die GTX 1080 was zu tun, wollte mich vorab nur informieren ob das Netzteil noch ausreicht dafür^^


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2016)

Wie gesagt, ich würde den alten Gruppe Schinken in die Mülltonne werfen und was neues kaufen, angesichts der neuen Hardware sollte dafür noch Budget vorhanden sein.


----------



## Vespula (22. Juni 2016)

Muss schauen je nachdem wann ich was bestelle ansonsten bleibt das vorerst erstmal drinnen bis ich nochmal umbaue.. Was würdest du als Nachfolger empfehlen?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2016)

Das E10. 500 Watt reichen.


----------



## Unbekannter_User (28. Juli 2016)

Okay, dann mal ich!

Core 2 Quad Q8300 @ 2.9GHz
8GB DDR2 800MHz Samsung Speicher
Radeon HD5770 1GB 
SSD + HDD + DVD-RW
Diverse Lüfterspielereien
5-6 Verwendete USB Ports

Mein Netzteil (Delta DPS-400)
400 Watt gesammt
- 3.3v 17a
- 5.0v 22a
- 12v/1 16a
- 12v/2 15a
- 5v SB 2a
-12v 0.3a

Die beiden 12v Schienen ergeben 365watt laut Aufkleber^^

Mein System kommt mit der Leistung ohne Probleme klar auch beim Übertakten von CPU und GPU...

Spannungswerte (100% CPU Load)
3.3v =3.30v - 3.30v
5v = lol liest Everest bei mir nicht aus^^
12v =12.31 = 12.42v

Ich denke mal das 400 Watt für mein System reichen...


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2016)

Du hast eine ATI 5770 drin.
Dafür reicht ein 300 Watt Netzteil.


----------



## doerteharris (4. Oktober 2016)

Zalman Z11 Plus + 3 bequiet lüfter 
Gigabyte GTX 1060 Windforce OC 6GB 
SSD 256GB  (zweite SSD in Planung) 
HDD 512 GB von WD
1 Samsung Laufwerk (hier kommt evtl mal ein zweites oder neues ran) 
ASRock Z170 Extreme4 Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
 16 GB DDR 4 RAM 3200 von G-Skill 
Intel i5 - 6600k mit CPU Lüfter 

Laut meiner Berechnung ca. 480 W (mit den zukünftigen Komponenten in Klammern) kommt das hin ? Plane 600 W Netzteil.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2016)

Wie kommst du auf 480 Watt?
Die Rechnung interessiert mich sehr.


----------



## doerteharris (5. Oktober 2016)

Hab verschiedene Netzteil Rechner genommen, alle Komponenten inkl. Der zukünftigen reingedrückt und dann kamen so werte von 380w bis über 550 raus. Hab einfach den Mittelwert genommen. Obwohl ich gemerkt habe, das wohl vor allem die Seiten mit den hohen Watt Angaben Mist waren und es insgesamt weniger wäre. Kann mir da jemand eine ungefähre Richtzahl nennen ?


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2016)

Na ja, die Grafikkarte hat eine TDP von 120 Watt. Das Power Limit liegt maximal 10% darüber. Sind also 132 Watt. Sagen wir mal 140 Watt.
Der 6600k wird kaum auf 80 Watt kommen-
Sind 220 Watt.
Der Rest liegt so bei 30 Watt. Sind mir großzügig und nehmen 50 Watt.
Sind 270 Watt.
Keine Ahnung, wie die Netzteil Rechner da auf über 500 Watt kommen.


----------



## doerteharris (5. Oktober 2016)

Heftig :O der Unterschied ist ja enorm. Also würde theoretisch ein 400 Watt Netzteil dicke reichen ? 
Sogar wenn ich noch 2 weitere RAM reinmache und doch mal an übertakten denke müsste das ja gehen oder ?!

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für die Hilfe.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2016)

Reicht dicke. Kriegst bloß keins mit KM dafür.
Wenn du KM und was Solides willst, nimm das E10 CM 500.
Das 400er E10 reicht natürlich auch und ist preiswerter. Hat aber eben kein KM.


----------



## doerteharris (5. Oktober 2016)

Genau das hatte ich in Aussicht. Ich sehe es klappt. Hab auch schon im Internet gesehen dass das 400'er kein KM hat. Aber gut, dann das 500'er.
Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank


----------



## Spinal (8. Oktober 2016)

Ich hatte einen Rechner mit i73930k (130W TDP), 1xSSD, 1xHD, 1xBluRay, 16 GB DDR3 Ram und GTX 780 TI Matrix (vermutlich über 250W) und habe nur mit Übertaktung die 500W Marke geknackt (ohne ca 420W). Nun habe ich die Grafikkarte mit einer GTX 1080 getauscht und ohne Übertaktung bin ich im Spielebetrieb bei ca. 330W. Gemessen an der Steckdose mit so einem Voltcraft Messgerät.
Fairerweise muss ich sagen, dass mein alter Zweitrechner mit Phenom2 X4 (übertaktet) und GTX 480 an die 600W verbrauchen konnte.

Aber das sind ja Komponenten mit einem Energieverbrauch ziemlich weit weg von dem was bei dir drin ist. Daher würde ich der Empfehlung folgen und das 500W Netzteil nehmen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (16. Oktober 2016)

Yo!

Glücklicherweise bin ich über diesen Thread gestolpert. 

Folgendes: 

Ich habe ein beQuiet! System Power 7 500W (80+ Silber) und überlege mir ernsthaft auf eine 1060 oder ggf. bei gutem Preis auf eine RX480 umzusteigen. 

Mein System schluckt zurzeit 469W laut PCPP : Xeon E3-1230 V3 3.3GHz Quad-Core, Radeon R9 280X 3GB TWIN FROZR, Shinobi Window ATX Mid Tower - System Build - PCPartPicker und ist so seit Januar 2014 im Betrieb, das heisst, meine PSU ballert ca. 470w  seit anfang Januar 14' durch mein system. 

Dementsprechend: Muss ich bei einem Grafikkartenwechsel meine PSU wechseln? Meine Graka schluckt 240W, eine RX480 schluckt max. 170W und eine 1060 schluckt max 120W. 
Ist meine Sorge berechtigt? Eigentlich müsste meine PSU mir ja um die Ohren fliegen wenn ich meine 280x weiterhin im Betrieb hab. 

pls help


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2016)

Hast du den Monitor mit gemessen?
469 Watt halte ich für völlig überzogen.
Selbst mit Max Last sollte das System bei 350 Watt liegen, eher darunter. Über 400 Watt gehen gar nicht.

Dazu kommt, dass deine "469 Watt" primär sind. Du musst den Wirkungsgrad abziehen, dann weißt du, was der Rechner tatsächlich durchzieht.
Du kannst dir problemlos eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen, das Netzteil reicht dafür.
Andererseits solltest du den Gruppe Schinken bei Zeiten mal gegen ein gutes Indy Netzteil austauschen.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (17. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du den Monitor mit gemessen?
> 469 Watt halte ich für völlig überzogen.
> Selbst mit Max Last sollte das System bei 350 Watt liegen, eher darunter. Über 400 Watt gehen gar nicht.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antwort!
Nur als Anmerkung, die 280x scheint wirklich extrem viel Power zu schlucken, siehe:

Roundup: 5-way Radeon R9 280X Battle > Power Consumption & Temperatures - TechSpot
Power Consumption - AMD Radeon R9 280X, R9 270X, And R7 260X: Old GPUs, New Names


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2016)

Da steht aber drin, dass das gesamte System die Leistung aufnimmt, nicht die Karte alleine.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Oktober 2016)

Ich selber habe einen i5 4460 mit übertakteter R9 280 und brauche beim spielen etwa 200-220W, bei Prime und FurMark vielleicht mal 280Watt, das Wars auch schon 
Alle 3 Grafikkarten(280x, 480 und 1060) solltest du ohne Probleme betreiben können


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Oktober 2016)

hab selbst zwei Tahiti Karten, beide Gigabyte.
Und mit dem 7970GHz Edition BIOS bin ich meist bei etwa 350W unter Last. Mehr nur selten.
Und ich habe nun wirklich keine sparsamen Intel Desktop Prozessoren sondern einen 2011er (wenn auch 4 Kern) und eben auch die 1366er.

Da halte ich 450W, ohne extreme prügel für unmöglich.


----------



## Meroveus (18. Oktober 2016)

DeathscytheXXXG schrieb:


> Mein System schluckt zurzeit 469W laut PCPP : Xeon E3-1230 V3 3.3GHz Quad-Core, Radeon R9 280X 3GB TWIN FROZR, Shinobi Window ATX Mid Tower - System Build - PCPartPicker



Das kann ich mir ebenfalls, beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Mein 6 Kerner verbraucht ~120 Watt und meine GPU ~300 Watt (Rise of the Tomb Raider). Ich gehe in deinem Fall eher von ~350 Watt aus.


----------



## DasRegal (27. Oktober 2016)

3D Mark 11 Benchmarkrun mit Titan Z (modded) und i7 970@1,575V.  (Voltcraft Energymeter 3000 hat maximal 1045w gemessen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2016)

Du solltest der Grafikkarte lieber mal eine schnellere CPU gönnen. Der olle i7 bremst die Karte doch ohne Ende aus.


----------



## DasRegal (27. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du solltest der Grafikkarte lieber mal eine schnellere CPU gönnen. Der olle i7 bremst die Karte doch ohne Ende aus.


Passt eigentlich ganz gut zusammen das Pärchen.  Man muss nur genug an der Taktschraube drehen. 10700p GPU und 12200p CPU.
dasregal`s 3DMark11 - Extreme score: 10810 marks with a GeForce GTX Titan Z


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2016)

Na ja, wenn ich so schaue, was die Karte bei Release gekostet hat -- dagegen ist der i7 6960X ja ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## DasRegal (27. Oktober 2016)

Ja das stimmt, der Release Preis stand in keinem Verhältnis. Aber ich hab sie für 400€ ergattert. Mir gings aber eher darum, dass so gut wie niemand die Karte hat.  Es gab nicht mal ein modbios für die Karte.  Bei Hwbot gibt's genau zwei weitere Leute die Ergebnisse mit einer Titan Z hochgeladen haben.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2016)

Für 400€?
Von welchem LKW ist die denn gefallen?


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2016)

Ich finde die Idee gut aber der Thread ist nicht wirklich hilfreich. Es wurden keine einheitlichen Belastungszenarien verwendet. Dann bringt das nicht viel.
Außerdem wäre ein schöne Tabelle mit eingepflegten Ergebnissen übersichtlicher.


----------



## MrPe (30. Januar 2017)

Be!Quiet PurePower 9 CM 600W, Intel Core i7-6700K, EKL-Brocken 2 mit 2 Wingboost-Lüftern, ASUS Maximus VIII Hero, 32GB DDR4-2666, SSD 950PRO 512GB, SSD 840PRO 256GB, Seagate Desktop HDD 4TB, ASUS ROG-Strix-GTX1070OC, 3 Gehäuse-Lüfter, ASUS MG248Q (wurde nicht mitgemessen)

System aus: 15W (trotz S4+S5 aktiv - warum auch immer)
Desktop idle: 49 W
3D (DOOM - FHD, alles auf ultra/Albtraum, BF1 - FHD, DX12, alles auf Ultra und Resolution auf 135%): max. 233 W (finde ich extrem wenig...)


----------



## blautemple (9. Februar 2017)

Jo, aktuelle Hardware verbraucht echt nicht mehr viel. Mein System verbraucht im Extremfall, also Prime + Valley, ca 180 Watt inkl Dell U2515H


----------



## theGucky (23. Mai 2017)

Ich poste mal meine aktuelle Hardware, was sehr Hilfreich für den Kauf von aktuellen PCs sein sollte.
Bis auf Netzteil alles neu.

i7-7700k delidded
@4.5GHz Stock @1.25V max 65W
@5GHZ OC @1.4V max 105W

AIO Be quiet! Silent Loop 280
1xPump+2x140mmFan
+2x140mm Case Fan 1000RPM

ASUS Strix OC GTX 1080 TI

1 M.2 SSD 512GB
1 SATA SSD 500GB
1 SATA HDD 4TB

Netzteil ca 5 Jahre altes Seasonic-X 660W 80+Gold

Verbrauch beim Surfen und Idle: 
80W-100W aus der Steckdose.

Verbrauch bei maximaler Last Gaming oder Stresstest:
360W-390W aus der Steckdose.

Daher mind 550W oder gar 650W Netzteil. Man sollte nicht am maximum sein ^^


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2017)

Ein 500 Watt Netzteil reicht problemlos aus.


----------



## Hashadin (17. Oktober 2019)

Hi Leute,
Ich habe mir jetzt eine neue Graka bestellt und wollte mir am besten von euch ein Netzteil für mein System empfehlen lassen. 

Mein System:

Msi Z370 A Pro
Intel I5 9400F
Asus Rx 5700 xt strix oc
32 GB Ram
Samsung 970 EvoPlus 512 GB
3 GB Toshiba HDD
1 DVD Laufwerk

Ich danke euch!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Hannes


----------



## PCTom (21. April 2020)

65W CPU, 35W Board, 250W GraKa, Laufwerke 50W, Lüfter sagen wir 4x= 32W und 10% für Peak und Aufrüstung = 480W rund 500W Markennetzteil . Wenn es später man ein 8 Kerner oder besser werden soll dann halt 550 bis 600W


----------



## Metbier (24. April 2020)

Moin, ich hab ein *be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W *und ich frag mich ob das noch ausreicht und gut ist auf Dauer für die verbauten Komponente 
Mein System setzt sich zusammen aus diesen Komponenten:

Gehäuse Thermaltake Core V21 + großer Front Lüfter,
3 Gehäuselüfter von Corsair (HD120 RGB LED Fan)
1x Enermax UCEV12 Gehäuselüfter
1x Gehäuselüfter 12cm no name 
CPU Lüfter Scythe Katana III
ASRock B450M Steel Legend
AMD Ryzen 5 3600
2x8 GB G.Skill Agis DDR4-3200
Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+ SE
HDD WD Caviar Blue 1TB
SSD 860 QVO 1TB
SDD 850 Evo 250 GB
LG Slime Portable DVD Writer per USB
NT be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W 
Monitor MSI Optix MAG341CQ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


447 Watt zeigt es an!

Wenn ich The Division 2 Spiele und die Grafikkarte Übertakte dann können schon mal laut Messgerät ca. 450 Watt gezogen werden!
The Division 2 ist besonders hungrig, das hab ich bei keinem meiner anderen Spiele das der Stromverbrauch so hoch ist. 
Jetzt frag ich mich natürlich ob ein NZ mit 550 -600 Watt nicht gesünder auf Dauer für mein PC ist!?
das NT Arbeitet ja immer am Limit (um die 400 Watt normal beim spielen) im Idle um die 100 Watt. Mein gesunder Menschenverstand sagt mir ich brauch ein Größeres NT, aber ich bin kein experte

Ich bin gespannt......

Nachtrag: Wenn die neuen Nvidia Karten kommen, möchte ich mir wieder eine kaufen und hoffe dann auf ca. 100Watt weniger verbrauch, aber man weiß ja in der Hinsicht auch noch nichts.


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2020)

Wenns läuft, dass es laufen.


----------



## Metbier (24. April 2020)

Alles klar!
...es läuft, keine Probleme diesbezüglich.


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2020)

Dann ist alles bestens. Du wirst es am Netzteil Lüfter hören, wenn das Netzteil überfordert ist. Dann wird es hörbar.
Solange alles leise ist, ist es gut.


----------



## Metbier (24. April 2020)

hmm okay, voraus gesetzt ich höre es raus unter den anderen Lüftern, die werden nämlich auch lauter unter last (Grafikkarte und CPU).


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2020)

Keine Sorge, wenn das Netzteil im Überlast Bereich ist, hörst du den Lüfter schon.
Ansonsten die Übertaktung herunter fahren. Bringt eh nichts.


----------



## Metbier (24. April 2020)

---glaub ich auch, ist ja dann ein ungewohnter neuer Ton.  Das stimmt, diese 2-3 FPS 
Lieber von 1200mV auf 1150mV


----------



## PCTom (25. April 2020)

447 Watt Eingang = 402 Watt Ausgang bei 90% Effizienz. 400 Watt Ausgang sollte dein NT laut Hersteller bereitstellen, somit wäre es gerade noch im Limit. Beim Aufrüsten wirst wohl ein neues NT brauchen.


----------



## Metbier (25. April 2020)

Ich hab ja gerade erst aufgerüstet, beziehungsweise Mainboard CPU und Grafikkarte ausgetauscht. Ich hoffe das die neuen GPUs von Nvidia sparsamer sind wie die jetzigen von Radeon, dann sollte alles gut sein, hoffe ich.


----------



## conpain (15. Mai 2020)

Die Kombination aus Ryzen 3000+B450 Mainboard ist schon beeindruckend.

Ryzen 3800x (stock)
RTX 2070Super (stock)
B450
Seasonic PRIME-Ultra-Titanium 650W

idle / game / load => *55W / 89W / 170W*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

